# My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic



## Bolt Crank (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone here watched it?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this show! 






















What the fuck is wrong with you OP? 

What's next teletubbies?


----------



## Firetaffer (Feb 10, 2011)

It's an awesome show, watch the first four episodes than tell me you DON'T like it,


----------



## Glued (Feb 10, 2011)

I watched the first few minutes of the first episode and it disgusted me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

I love this show! 


I watch it every night before I watch Jersey Shore and masturbate.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 10, 2011)

No. **


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

Isnt this the shit /co/ is so obsessed with?

If so i hate it by default


----------



## Paptala (Feb 10, 2011)

Naw, haven't seen it and don't really plan on it.  It's not really my type of show.

But hey, if that's what floats your boat, then more power to you


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Has anyone here watched it?


----------



## Judecious (Feb 10, 2011)

fuck no


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 14, 2011)

> Stare Master Season 1, Episode 17 * Feb 25, 2011
> 
> Fluttershy is overwhelmed when she babysits the Cutie Mark Crusaders.



*WARNING! WARNING! LETHAL CUTENESS LEVELS DETECTED!*


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 14, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I watched the first few minutes of the first episode and it disgusted me.



First episode isn't really one of the strongest, but it's good for getting introduced to the characters. Try another episode, like "The Ticket Master" or "Applebuck Season."


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## ElementX (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey y'all can hate all you want. But who here didn't watch The Powerpuff Girls when you were younger.



But nah man I don't watch this show


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2011)

My brother said it was pretty awesome.

...not sure if he's trollin' me.


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 21, 2011)

That depends; is he really into cartoons? Does he watches the Hub  regularly?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 22, 2011)

Firetaffer said:


> It's an awesome show, watch the first four episodes than tell me you DON'T like it,


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2011)

I looooove Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie. 

Seriously though, this show is great.  I always miss it on TV but I've been catching it on Youtube instead.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 23, 2011)

And now 

Incidentally, I wonder what MGK's Pony collecting Doom thinks of the new series.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeJ6-gN0eB4[/YOUTUBE]A word of warning: The first two episodes are a meh tribute to Sailor Moon that introduces the characters, but then the series switches gears to the episodic craziness which has made it so popular. Give it a try.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2011)

​


----------



## Talon. (Feb 25, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Hey y'all can hate all you want. But who here didn't watch The Powerpuff Girls when you were younger.
> 
> 
> 
> But nah man I don't watch this show



I'm in agreeance.

Im a dude and i watched PPG.
that show kicked so much ass.


----------



## Koi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm the only girl at the place I work, and the guys LOVE when I bring in PPG for us to watch.  And you know what?  We've had a ton of male customers admitting to loving the show too.

I remember when we were watching the Rowdyruff Boys episode a group of five or six guys actually hung out to watch part of the episode.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2011)

New episode! I think it's good, but I'm not sure as I went into a diabetic coma a couple minutes in.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdugVw55cC0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VfkcTI1oQ[/YOUTUBE]Pinkie Pie is everywhere! [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6skk7Rjz3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evilene (Feb 25, 2011)

Meh, give me old school My Little Ponies.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2011)

Another has fallen.

That or he plans to break Twilight Sparkle.

DON'T DO IT BANE! NOT EVEN YOU CAN WITHSTAND THE WHITE HOT FURY OF FLUTTERSHY!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Meh, give me old school My Little Ponies.


The original has no pie.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVipLfHLi94[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvYeZ_oaekM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFCyQQXFicc[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7PGKcikaGY[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYdJT_KY5_s[/YOUTUBE]Chocolate Chips


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> New episode! I think it's good, but I'm not sure as I went into a diabetic coma a couple minutes in.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdugVw55cC0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VfkcTI1oQ[/YOUTUBE]



SO. MUCH. CUTE.



> Pinkie Pie is everywhere! [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6skk7Rjz3E[/YOUTUBE]



We've hit ponyvana, people!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> New episode! I think it's good, but I'm not sure as I went into a diabetic coma a couple minutes in.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Just watched Stare Master.

It's funny, just today I was thinking of a story where a group of evil mages paid Gilda the Griffon to (unknowingly) transport a Cockatrice across Equestria and it escaping.

And the monster of the week for this episode was the same such beast.

It's like Lauren Faust read my mind. Before I even thought it.

And once again we see why you don't fuck with the Fluttershy.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Arishem said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie Pie is everywhere! [YOUTUBE]M6skk7Rjz3E[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



WHAT SICK  MAN SENDS PONIES TO FIGHT?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised that the episode focused on Sweetie Bell instead of Apple Bloom, but it looks we'll be seeing a lot more of her now that she's been revealed to be Rarity's sister. Show Stoppers will probably be about Scootaloo since the two previous episodes focused on the other crusaders.

I'm still holding out for a zombie ponies episode.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

the Pony plague have Infected NF!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2011)

Resistance is futile.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74jstXFdI1M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLbdibRyt0k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ZwCw5FuYI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8iWgoOxaYU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MV_NIMIvhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 26, 2011)

I read that this show was made by Craig Mcracken's wife or something. She also worked on PPG and Foster's. 

That true?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

All of it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

is their no place on the internet that is safe from these Accursed ponies !?!?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Chris Sims, , spent last night tweeting about FIM.  

Douchony has a popped collar. Man, I love the small details in this show.


----------



## Koi (Feb 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ZwCw5FuYI[/YOUTUBE]



Anyone notice that the fashion designer is an obvious parody of Karl Lagerfeld? 


(Except fuck this guy, he's a total fucking douche.)


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> All of it.



Well I'll be a son of a gun...

I may never really follow this show (I don't get the channel) but judging from the clips, it actually looks....good.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't get the hub either. All of the episodes are on youtube.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe I'll check it out then.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 28, 2011)

Man, oh man, Lauren really lays the smackdown on this  claiming that her show is homophobic, racist, and shallow. It's pretty obvious that Miss Richter hasn't even watched FIM.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes. Hell fucking Yes.

I just knew there'd be a thread on this somewhere on NF.

FlutterShy FTW!

I get the Hub but it's on well I'm at work, so I record it. Although I suppose watching it online has always been an option.


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2011)

Can we get a poll added?  Favorite main pony? :3


----------



## Arishem (Mar 1, 2011)

I answered yo question Gabies. Now it is time to derp!



​


----------



## gabies (Mar 1, 2011)

PINKY PIE IS SUCH A TROLL


----------



## Arishem (Mar 1, 2011)

She's like a pink bubbly Deadpool in pony form.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant live without this thing that I just discovered two minutes ago...


omg: Lauren Faust recognizes Derpy Hooves fandom xP.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 2, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I answered yo question Gabies. Now it is time to derp!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Im totally saving these to my laptop.


Suigetsu said:


> I cant live without this thing that I just discovered two minutes ago...
> 
> 
> omg: Lauren Faust recognizes Derpy Hooves fandom xP.



I saw that on KYM


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Im totally saving these to my laptop.
> 
> 
> I saw that on KYM



what is KYM? and when does the new episode airs up?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 2, 2011)

New episodes air on Friday. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egrlzkKa6O8[/YOUTUBE]Nowhere is safe from the herd.


I hope this episode involves broken promises, forced relocation, firewater, and the death of a culture.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

Last episode waqs 18 right? Last one I saw was the stare master, what comes after that? Also there needs to be plushies lol.


----------



## Nahima (Mar 3, 2011)

*Paper Cut Outs I made*

While I had some time on my hands, I created these two :3 They are made out of construction paper and glue.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 3, 2011)

This is where the magic happens:


----------



## ThePie (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahhh my gosh... this is....weird.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2011)

Is that really the studio?! hahaha the grown ups with metal shirts and stuff. Its really funny, not much different from a videogame studio. But heck this sure looks like crap load of fun.

Add descriptions, tell us what is going on in there. I wish they add a tour with documentary on the blue rays lol. ( I doubt it thou)


----------



## Nahima (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is my Fluttershy creation!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm glad that the next episode is going to be the last to focus on the crusaders. To be perfectly honest, they're more annoying than amusing, but Lauren still did a good job with their characters as individuals considering that they were shoehorned in by Hasbro. The Rarity episode coming afterwards should be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 4, 2011)

New episode is up.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZWDdbgYOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

dang it! I rly wanted them to get their cutie marks... jezzz they where so close to have it.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm betting that none of them will get theirs this season. However, going by what we've seen so far, I think I know what each crusader's mark is going to be based on. Bloom will probably get something related to craftsmanship/construction, Bell will get something related to singing/music, and Scoota will get something related to stunts/dancing. I liked that their performance was hilariously awful.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 5, 2011)

First I was like 

But then I was like


----------



## Arishem (Mar 5, 2011)

I originally watched the show intending to mock it, but then I got sucked into the ponilarity.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2011)

curiosity beated me to check out this show, specially because of Arishem and stuff.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 7, 2011)

That was quick.


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha!  Oh, Derpy.


----------



## ThePie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh gosh I hate how addictive this show is

I agree with other posters

at first i was WTFing over it and now i'm just pek: 

I find it so endearing LOL (i know its horrible...)
I"d totally be into this as a kid


----------



## Arishem (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed. Party of the reason FIM is so effective is because it's aware of its saccharine disposition and plays it up to comedic effect. That combined with nice animation, sharp writing, good voice acting, and effective humor makes for an awesome cartoon.

Lauren did a helluva job turning this into this.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 7, 2011)

Why I can't freaking stop watching this!? 
It's so cute and adorable... damn you Lauren Faust!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 7, 2011)

You've been enchanted.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74jstXFdI1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2011)

I fucking love Pinkie Pie.  Dear god.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2011)

I just had a nostalgiarysm.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCpdDS3L2xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

That Derpy cosplay is freakin awesome! xP

For me episode 8, the one with Zecora is the best for introducing xP. Why.. just why is this thing addictive? A friend got wtf but I said that he liking loly anime girls is worst, this are just cute fun animals.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't mess with the Bloom.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I just had a nostalgiarysm.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCpdDS3L2xs[/YOUTUBE]



See, i don't think it wouldve worked with anyone that isnt Twilight Sparkle or Pinkie Pie

Also this


----------



## Arishem (Mar 9, 2011)

I exploded twice.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftvZFUg4HPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 9, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I exploded twice.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftvZFUg4HPc[/YOUTUBE]



yeah, theres tons of win in this.


----------



## Nahima (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw this online and it was concept art for the new show vs the old. 

Greatest Tumblr account ever


Also if you need a place that is just My Little Pony this is a great new forum out there :3

Dumb It Down


----------



## Nahima (Mar 10, 2011)

THAT GUY WITHT HTE GLASSES AND CREW!~


----------



## Arishem (Mar 10, 2011)

Somebody did a nes remix of Pinkie's song. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA_nxysSA5c&tracker=False[/YOUTUBE]Here's a remix of the main theme.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V59MgGRHvo&tracker=False[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 10, 2011)

So


----------



## Arishem (Mar 10, 2011)

*FRIENDS FOR THE FRIEND GOD! MAGIC FOR THE MAGIC THRONE!*


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

So this isn't a Troll thread? I might check this thing out.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 10, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> So this isn't a Troll thread? I might check this thing out.


Nope. The show is a great source for macro images though.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2GThfvYp7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nahima (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a reason why Faust is awesome:




many others


----------



## Arishem (Mar 10, 2011)

Lauren knows how to play the game.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2011)

Talon. said:


> yeah, theres tons of win in this.



I think I almost had a seizure.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2011)

Season 2 is confirmed, bitches.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D93SvHXLWCs[/YOUTUBE]
This is why Pinkie Pie is the best.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyQIO0LcsJs[/YOUTUBE]
Of course, not everyone agrees.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_fgXLVUeBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

FUCK. 

I LOVE THIS SHOW.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2011)

New episode is up.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFK6xVuX1rU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inZ3dbDZshg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2011)

I love you Rarity.


----------



## Nahima (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2011)

Spike was  this episodeMan, people are pouring a lot of creative energy into this show.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPLsQJJUTmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Spike was  this episode




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8jxpF4E4vg[/YOUTUBE]
thats what Spike reminds me of


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2011)

Rarity has moved up in my rankings.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COG-MvZVhzo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je4Qac4L0qg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csPPqdbcVwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 12, 2011)

Been enjoying this show as well. I first didn't expect much thought people were just trolling but wow the show IS good. Love the animation style is uses as well.



> Rarity has moved up in my rankings.



Yeah didn't like her at first but she's been really likeable lately.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Been enjoying this show as well. I first didn't expect much thought people were just trolling but wow the show IS good. *Love the animation style is uses as well.*



this was also my biggest draw.

It reeks of Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends. (didn't Lauren Faust have a hand in that as well? ) plus, it looks loads better than the art from 10 or 20 years ago.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 12, 2011)

Thread crossover!

Go go Pony Rangers!

EDIT: It's hard to overstate my satisfaction...


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2011)

Scratch has been hard at work.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ZyTzgoLGA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnSTtiWU5E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SY9t81sVsE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MunCk4b6ofM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa6_ZMBFUpQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv1iJc_f-h4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 12, 2011)

Man, i bet ten to one this thread will go nuts if they do an all day marathon or somethin.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2011)

This fanbase is fast.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Mar 13, 2011)

wow...thats some heavy shit.

SOMEONE. START AN MLP FC


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2011)

It's hard to overstate my satisfaction...
Moot claiming ignorance. 

Twilight has all the books. All of them.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg88CraKcMg[/YOUTUBE]
Pinkie is so talented.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIQK_RRSJ3E[/YOUTUBE]
Suffering leads to the Dark Side.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4kQdKN0WV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 15, 2011)

/co/ Goes nuts with MLP FIM, and apparently Hasbro will be making a plushie series faithful to the tv show, because they are very pelased with the success. And Hopefully theyll do a Derpy one... it would be winz


----------



## Arishem (Mar 15, 2011)

This thing truly is a mind numbing abomination:Rarity channels Pinkie Pie 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAL7ZN7Eh8[/YOUTUBE]"It" is contagious. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2oiDTXFpS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2011)

The New Gods have arrived.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 17, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The New Gods have arrived.



LOL I saw that on Comics Alliance.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 17, 2011)

There are so - *sniff* - good. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egrlzkKa6O8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJbAT1wzS8U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqpyAlvyP3Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTlGYS6rAfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't get it.  I watched a few episodes and it seems like your typical American kids cartoon junk.  Even my little sister said it was dumb  I know it's some stupid 4chan meme, but c'mon.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 17, 2011)

How can people even like this show. It's a waste of time.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgk8_fS-Y8Y[/YOUTUBE]Here's an interview with Tara Strong, who voices Twilight in FIM. She talks about the show, what it's like to be a voice actor, and recounts some of her more memorable experiences in the business.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 18, 2011)

So this show is the source of the rise of pony-related meme's and whatnot ive seen smeared across the interwebz as of late.

Looks like the MLP universe got slip'd an anime roofie


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 18, 2011)

For the better!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy shit, this episode was   

It had Rarity being neurotic, Fluttershy being :33, Pinkie being _perfectly_ random, and befuddled expressions by confused onlookers. Hopefully the last remaining episodes can all be this amusing.

New episode is up!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppiqKpDkgbA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQdaU62O-Og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 18, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The New Gods have arrived.



Yeah, you know if the king was alive today, he'd be a Bronie.
















PINKIE PIE IS ALWAYS WATCHING!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> PINKIE PIE IS ALWAYS WATCHING!


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 18, 2011)

Really great episode. Pinkie Pie stole this ep.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2011)

There was a fuckton of awesome moments that I'm sure are going to take a life of their own.

Hah, some of FIM's voice actors also did the Black Lagoon dub.

Applejack/Rainbow Dash - Ashleigh Ball - Hansel
Rarity - Tabitha St. Germain - Roberta
Gilda the Griffon - Maryke Hendrikse - Revy

The first one is rather creepy, the second I could imagine, and all I can say about the third is "BLUH BLUH HUGE BITCH."


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2011)

This show makes me want to eat apple pie, apple fritters, candy apples and etc...

Loved the Ghidora reference with the 4 headed hydra.



Arishem said:


> The New Gods have arrived.





Kirby's greatness and legacy should never be parodied.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This show makes me want to eat apple pie, apple fritters, candy apples and etc...
> 
> Loved the Ghidora reference with the 4 headed hydra.
> 
> ...



Chill out bro its all in good fun.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 19, 2011)

Great show.

I'll probably need to catch up on a lot though.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 19, 2011)

Someone make me a rainbow dash set! 

I suck with photoshop.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kirby's greatness and legacy should never be parodied.


Both Chris Sims and Tom Scioli are huge Kirby fans, so I'm sure no disrespect was intended. 

This is fucking epic. Rainbows and magic should never mix.
*Spoiler*: __ 








The time before FIM was an age of monsters and darkness.Do you want to hear trolling?


----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2011)

^I loooooove the Rarity one. 

/brohoof


----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)

Arishem said:


> This is fucking epic. Rainbows and magic should never mix.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



In regards to the Rainbow wake comic, you forgot the 
Also, as I said before: If the King were alive today, sure as shooting he'd be a bronie (He created the Forever People, nuff said.)


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kirby's greatness and legacy should never be parodied.



Oh  on you and your giant picture.

If Kirby didn't want to be parodied then he should have thought about that before he designed .




Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> In regards to the Rainbow wake comic, you forgot the



This entire thing needs to be canon. Especially Rarity's airship, even moreso than Pinkie's mech.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)

Also, I discerned what the baby thing was from the Dr. Whooves comic: Its a G3 toy, Arishem.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2011)

Last episode was definitely Pinkie Pie's best. Having her appear randomly is more effective than her being constantly random, if that makes any sense.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1zZAyLemrI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgVPun6TuQQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrbimdRQhmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Mar 20, 2011)

FOREEEEEEEEEEEVERRRRRRRR


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 20, 2011)

Also anyone else read the "Cupcakes" fanfic ?

Oh god why did I read it.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm uncanny valleying so hard right now.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z71yf-sBZwM[/YOUTUBE]
Now I'm cutting my wrists.

wat
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN9qveMI4G8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 20, 2011)

same.

and not because of rainbow dash.
seriously


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 21, 2011)

So has rule 34 kicked in for this stuff yet?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't even bring that shit up. That's an element of the fandom I would like to stay in the bowels of the internet. FOREVER.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Don't even bring that shit up. That's an element of the fandom I would like to stay in the bowels of the internet. FOREVER.






i agree its an awful mental picture.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2011)

Tazmo aproves this thread.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2011)

Warning: This post is full of rainbows.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1GRj6CNSGg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKWpGJ4Xhw8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O1puN3Dplk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un0gq0eIbi4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jehUIXgBMTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Warning: This post is full of rainbows.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1GRj6CNSGg[/YOUTUBE]



RAINBOWS RAINBOWSEVERYWHERE


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Blu mankuma, voice of fluttershy's man voice and Tigertron

[Youtube]fJdB_-nwdko[/youtube]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Blu mankuma, voice of fluttershy's man voice and Tigertron
> 
> [Youtube]fJdB_-nwdko[/youtube]



LOLWUT.

Im watching the episode Bridle Gossip.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Blu Mankuma singing
[YOUTUBE]1hXYNbjlNSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Blu Mankuma as Tigertron
[Youtube]3eszTAsK-g8[/Youtube]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 22, 2011)

ughhh.....its so muscley and gross.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2011)

Everything about the previous gens is awful. The art, characters, music, and acting are literally painful to behold. Seriously, if you don't believe me, look for clips on youtube; the songs are so bad that I'm surprised that they haven't been used for trolling yet. That combined with industrial strength girliness is why the franchise is so reviled. It's also a testament to how talented Lauren is for building something awesome from that foundation.

Also, this looks incredible.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0K_-c07J78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2011)

I dunno, they may have been awful but they'll always hold a special place in my heart. :3  I'm a late eighties/early nineties child so that's what I watched first and it's what introduced me to the franchise.

I like the old toys better but the new show a lot more.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

I just started watching this and....fuck, it's addicting. It's just like when I watched PSG. I love it, and I'm not even sure why.

Also, this comparison has probably been made but:



Her appearance reminds me a lot of:


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2011)

I always thought that, but I've never seen PSG.  Who's the little Gir-looking thing?


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

Chuck. He's Panty and Stocking's pet...sort of thing...


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

You're not the only one who noticed the resemblance. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8djg8H0yzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

Arishem said:


> You're not the only one who noticed the resemblance.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8djg8H0yzM[/YOUTUBE]



 

*head explodes*


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't seen Gainax's latest creation, and don't plan to, but I'm assuming that the mparody is an exact clone of the former's opening.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

Indeed it is.

And PSG isn't everyone's cup of tea. Parts of it were really quite...shocking.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2011)

ItachixCC said:


>



LOL 

Pinkie Pie so crazy


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

Lauren has been selling concept art to help Japan. She even did a picture of Derpy just for the sale, which is kind of funny since she's a fan character.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2011)

I COVET that Pinkie Pie one.  How much are they going for?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

From what I gathered, they all sold almost as soon as they became available. I'm not sure what the price was.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 24, 2011)

Talon. said:


> LOL
> 
> Pinkie Pie so crazy



I love Pinkie Pie, but my favorite is Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 24, 2011)

Season two is officially confirmed:Here's an interview with FIM's musical composer.





> 1. Hello, Mr. Ingram. Thank you very much for taking the time to communicate with the MLP: Friendship is Magic fanbase. Let's begin then. First, about your history - what doors opened that started your career composing for animation, and what shows have you scored / contributed to so far? Do you compose outside of animation?
> 
> My first real break came in the form of an apprenticeship with veteran animation composer Hal Beckett, here in Vancouver, B.C. Hal taught me the business and also gave me opportunities to score scenes in many of his shows, including Pucca and Ricky Sprocket.
> I also was doing a lot of live action scoring at this time, including a dozen documentaries for Bravo in a series called On Screen, a college sitcom for MTV called About a Girl plus a handful of made-for-TV movies.
> ...


That 20-person song sounds genuinely epic. One-Winged Pony? 

This an interview with an animator for the show.





> Don_ko: Is animator your main profession? How did you become an animator?
> 
> Irving: Yeah it is. Actually I finished a totally different course in college but wound up in animation training while looking for a job
> 
> ...


That admission of foolery with the background characters leads me to believe that Derpy's eyes in the pilot were intentional.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Season two is officially confirmed:Here's an interview with FIM's musical composer.That 20-person song sounds genuinely epic. One-Winged Pony?
> 
> This an interview with an animator for the show.That admission of foolery with the background characters leads me to believe that Derpy's eyes in the pilot were intentional.



LOL  we need a derpy emote on here nao.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh good, more ponies then. 
I approve of this.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that this may be the best episode of the season.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 25, 2011)

It's going to be hard avoiding spoilers, since the places most rife with them also tend to have the links. 

Also,


----------



## Talon. (Mar 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> It's going to be hard avoiding spoilers, since the places most rife with them also tend to have the links.
> 
> Also,



I saw that a few minutes ago.

Chris Sims is such a bronie


----------



## Arishem (Mar 25, 2011)

Today's episode was fucking hilarious, and it had one of the finest examples of trolling I've ever seen.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Season two is officially confirmed:Here's an interview with FIM's musical composer.That 20-person song sounds genuinely epic. One-Winged Pony?
> 
> This an interview with an animator for the show.That admission of foolery with the background characters leads me to believe that Derpy's eyes in the pilot were intentional.



DAMMIT PINKIE PIE! SONGS ARE NOT APPROPRIATE TO THIS SITUATION.

Though this does go to prove any problem that can't be solved with a jaunty musical number can be solved with baked goods.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

As the pale-face tricked many a tribe with spirit water

so do the apple loosans trick the buffalo with their vile apple pie.

The buffalo will be drunk on apple pie and later be given blankets of small pox


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> As the pale-face tricked many a tribe with spirit water
> 
> so do the apple loosans trick the buffalo with their vile apple pie.
> 
> The buffalo will be drunk on apple pie and later be given blankets of small pox



wait, what? 


I cant wait for season 2.


----------



## Nahima (Mar 26, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know, my friend and hubby have started this My Little Pony Forum: promotional flier 

If you wanted to RP and pony stuff there!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> As the pale-face tricked many a tribe with spirit water
> 
> so do the apple loosans trick the buffalo with their vile apple pie.
> 
> The buffalo will be drunk on apple pie and later be given blankets of small pox


This episode, as it is now, was actually made based upon the recommendations of a native consultant.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> This episode, as it is now, was actually made based upon the recommendations of a native consultant.



[YOUTUBE]2oPbZrD9g28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

So is this show an actual _thing?_


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So is this show an actual _thing?_


Yes, it is actually a well-made cartoon. Friendship is Magic isn't deep or particularly mature, but it is sharply written, has memorable characters, and a growing continuity that references past events and characters to comedic effect. If you enjoyed Looney Tunes or Tom & Jerry, then you should like this show.


----------



## Nahima (Mar 26, 2011)

I second that Quote!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2011)

Tensei and Lexxy love it. What else do you need?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

To know who Tensei and Lexxy are would help.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

Seriously, I thought all the OBD'ers  that were into it were using those sets for irony sake


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2011)

Tensei is one of MSPA's main musical composers. Lexxy is one of the official artists and even suggests things to Andrew like the glasses falling on Rainbow Drinker Kanaya.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Seriously, I thought all the OBD'ers  that were into it were using those sets for irony sake



Its awesome shit man.

Pinkie Pie even jumps around like Pepe Lepeu in one episode.

I don't know whose more random

Pinkie Pie or Deadpool


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Tensei is one of MSPA's main musical composers. Lexxy is one of the official artists and even suggests things to Andrew like the glasses falling on Rainbow Drinker Kanaya.



Oh. Those are power names. Maybe I'll check it out a little tomorrow.
I'm on drugs which should make it better


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a word of warning: The first two-episode pilot is considered the weakest entry in the series, and it is structured differently than the other episodes, which embody the random hijinks of Western animation's golden age.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 27, 2011)

ooooo000oooo


----------



## Kirath (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, my favourite ponies are:

Twilight Sparkle
Fluttershy, Pinkie Pie
Rarity
Rainbow Dash, Applejack

Pinkie Pie was just hilarious in the latest episode, appearing in all sorts of places to remind Twilight to keep the secrets. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjcfsiWE2OU[/YOUTUBE]

btw, is Photo Finish a german/austrian pony?^^


----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

Kirath said:


> btw, is Photo Finish a german/austrian pony?^^



Yeah, pretty much.

Theres a few stereotypes in the show, but theyre not really that prevalent.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

I loved how Chief Thunderhoof was not going to stampede and then Pinkie Pie began to sing and he's like, "CHARGE!!!"

Imagine if Thunderhoof were trapped 5 hours in a room with Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

by episode four this show is, well sweet... But it isn't really a _thing_ yet.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2011)

The better episodes come later in the series, disregarding those that focus on the crusaders.  Much of the humor comes from understanding the characters and witnessing their interactions with each other. The situations the cast get into become more amusing as the show goes on.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't be mean to Fluttershy!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zHZj8Xp-Ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone know if the most recent episide is up yet?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 29, 2011)

I have no idea.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZGfR_m_PCk[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k7ZIm4UYAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 29, 2011)

Not the strongest ep but we did get to see Pinkie Pie trolling.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

by episode 7 I think I can see the charm but it's wearing off on me.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 30, 2011)

You will love this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfu_Zn5zkX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Mar 30, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> You will love this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfu_Zn5zkX4[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my gawd, thats great.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 31, 2011)

So, giggle at the ghostly. 
Guffaw at the grossly. 
Crack up at the creepy.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2011)

lol Pinkie Pie is the Joker.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

Arishem said:


> So, giggle at the ghostly.
> Guffaw at the grossly.
> Crack up at the creepy.



GAH Thats disturbing.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 31, 2011)

New episode announced, no synopsis though.

*Episode 25*: Party of One
*Synopsis*: None
*Air Date*: 4/29/2011


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2011)

lol i see what you did there.


I plan on doodling some Dethklok Ponies.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted but thought this one was cute.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 1, 2011)

Sadly no new episodes today.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 1, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Sadly no new episodes today.



Tell me that's an april fool's joke!


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Tell me that's an april fool's joke!



April Fool's!


*Spoiler*: __ 



No seriously there's no new ep today.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2011)

My brain exploded. Twice.
Season 2 will focus on a "Civil war" between the Avengers.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 2, 2011)

I have no idea why this show is so bizzarley addicting.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2011)

FIM has attracted the attention of some seriously talented people. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNDMEVJzvfQ[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: __ 








Man, I cannot wait for episode 25. 


> Party of One episode: "Pinkie Pie tries to learn why her friends are avoiding her party invitation."


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 3, 2011)

Sagat's body wasn't ready.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 4, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Sagat's body wasn't ready.



Guile's theme is appropriate to this situation.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 4, 2011)

Lost In Thought.MP3 - 3.34MB
This may be the first good episode to focus on the crusaders. It also appears that we get to choose which backstory will appear in the episode.


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2011)

I chose the Fluttershy one. :3  It sounds the cutest, and definitely plays into RD's friendship element.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 5, 2011)

Koi said:


> I chose the Fluttershy one. :3  It sounds the cutest, and definitely plays into RD's friendship element.



I chose this one as well. :-3

It's not like I was going to buy one of these, but this toy doesn't really look like the cartoon character.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Spike fights tha power

Better?


And the fan work has gone up another notch.

At least.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirath said:


> I chose this one as well. :-3
> 
> It's not like I was going to buy one of these, but this toy doesn't really look like the cartoon character.



None of the toys look like their FIM counterparts. \:  And Princess Celestia's toy is PINK!  What the hell?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 6, 2011)

Use the magic, Twilight.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

So hey everypony


----------



## Arishem (Apr 6, 2011)

​


----------



## Talon. (Apr 6, 2011)

Im actually gonna change my set now...lol.

was there a new episode?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 6, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Im actually gonna change my set now...lol.
> 
> was there a new episode?


The Changer of Ways is pleased by your decision. Unfortunately, there wasn't a new episode last week, but this weak is going to focus on Fluttershy, who does something to Celestia's pet bird apparently. I bet you it's a Phoenix.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 7, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The Changer of Ways is pleased by your decision. Unfortunately, there wasn't a new episode last week, but this week is going to focus on Fluttershy, who does something to Celestia's pet bird apparently. I bet you it's a Phoenix.



interesting...

I saw that episode where she had the deep voice. so funny :rofl


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are the remaining episodes for season 1:
We won't see Equestria again until Winter '11.  Oh yeah, Lauren also mentioned that s2 will have a big bad.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2011)

*DAT EPISODE*


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 8, 2011)

Celestia is such a troll ahahaha


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2011)

Even her pet is a troll.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 8, 2011)

Equestria itself is a troll


----------



## Kirath (Apr 8, 2011)

Tough luck, baby! 

I wonder why all the ponies appear to be so afraid of Celestia, she seems to be really kind and just.
All the ponies except Pinkie Pie that is.^^


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 8, 2011)

It sorta like how somebody would act around a celebrity I guess or maybe the president of the united states or prime minster if you're from UK.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 8, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> It sorta like how somebody would act around a celebrity I guess or maybe the president of the united states or prime minster if you're from UK.



I would think that too, but Twilight's punishment fantasies make it seem to be worse. :-/


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2011)

It's almost as if this episode was created with the intent of raising the number of reaction images on the net. Nah, they would never do that.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, Fluttershy, never stop being adorable.




Arishem said:


> Oh yeah, Lauren also mentioned that s2 will have a big bad.



Really? And she's also said S2 is the next time we'll see Luna...

I wonder...


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, that's all she said, so we don't know if it's a new character or if they'll be recurring foe rather than a one time thing.

Pinkie Pie was awesome this episode.
refined manners
graceful acrobatics
selfless sacrifice


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2011)

God dammit I missed it.

I knew there was a reason why I shouldn't have scheduled myself for Friday mornings at work.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 9, 2011)

That's what it being uploaded to Youtube is for


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 9, 2011)

Watching the new episode in 1080p is so great.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 9, 2011)

Arishem said:


> ​



That song...Is that from Final Fantasy?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

elfs around the world are orgasming as their fantasies are fulfilled


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> elfs around the world are orgasming as their fantasies are fulfilled


Tut tut Ban, posting such a thing.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2011)

*DYNAMIC EXIT*​


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

poor derpy hooves


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> That song...Is that from Final Fantasy?



FFX

_"All this, started with Nightmare Moon."_


----------



## Kirath (Apr 9, 2011)

Arishem said:


> *DYNAMIC EXIT*​



That blue pony also has the hourglass cutie mark! oO


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2011)

Now there are three fangames in development. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axTN0GrB2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2011)

Strongest pony?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Multiversal 
CLOP
CLOP
CLOP


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Strongest pony?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I thought you were gonna say Equius.

Then I realized that you didn't say STRONGest


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

Speaking of which


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNlM8S0D-QI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaSyst-GnGI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I know I seen the first 2 episodes already but the commentary is just 

They also done up to episode 3 and 4 is gonna be done soon.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I thought you were gonna say Equius.
> 
> Then I realized that you didn't say STRONGest


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

When fandom collide, crazy stuff happens


----------



## Talon. (Apr 10, 2011)

what is this...i dont even....


----------



## Nahima (Apr 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> elfs around the world are orgasming as their fantasies are fulfilled




I am having nightmares. Why why do people do this


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish I could get into Homestuck.  I tried.  I really did.  I even shipped DavexRose before I gave up and then later discovered that they're siblings or whatever, so.. imagine my surprise.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

*Shipping Charts, AHOY!*​


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2011)

What in the..


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

Apparently Twi x BigMc is popular, who knew?


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

I so do not want to know anything about pony shipping.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Too bad, it's part of the required curriculum now


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 11, 2011)

Fluttershy so great.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

Fluttershy definitely grew on me tbh.  I think Pinkie Pie is still my favorite.. IF I had to pick.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Hnnngggg, I hate doing rankings because I like all characters usually and I hate putting them above the others.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets talk about equestrian cuisine instead.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Wheat. Obviously


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 11, 2011)

i will never look at cupcakes the same again.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 11, 2011)

Please... don't read the story that cupcake picture is based on. I only skimmed it and now I hate my life.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 11, 2011)

Read it ages ago.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing is better than baked goods made with all natural ingredients.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2011)

Speaking of cupcakes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_6I5JruRzE&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

Cupcakes WITH HOT SAUCE


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)

Yup, the best part is their reaction


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzYcLSxFgnk[/YOUTUBE]I'd like UD to eclipse Night of Pony with his next work.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)

As I said before, that is freaking epic.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

YOU GUYS

DID YOU KNOW that Cutie Marks are a variation on quarter marks?  Which is when you brush the hair on a horse's butt into a cool shape?

Like so!


I just thought it was like, some cool thing that they just came up with.  Had no idea there was a basis in reality.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 13, 2011)

I've always preferred the Cupcake rewrites compared to the original one.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 13, 2011)

here.
Yessssssss


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

And another to the heard..


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

>Sees Koi misspelling herd

>


----------



## Arishem (Apr 13, 2011)

She does pretty well for a fish.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm really tired, okay. 8C


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

No excuses for spelling errors unless you're dyslexic


----------



## Talon. (Apr 13, 2011)

Arishem, i saw you use this over in the 40K FC.

i friggin love this, it needs to be a permanent emote.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Arishem, i saw you use this over in the 40K FC.
> 
> i friggin love this, it needs to be a permanent emote.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

^ is my MSN avatar


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2011)

So why is this exactly as popular as it is.... ?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

See below 


Arishem said:


> here.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2011)

You made me watch the first episode.

Fuck you


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2011)

You must watch more. *MOAR!!!*


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

New episode tomorrow Want. it. now!!!!!! 

I am crack whore for MLP and MSPA


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2011)

"'Cause it's the most galarrific superly-terrific gala ever in the whole galaxyyyy!"​


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 15, 2011)

Headphones broke, can't watch ponies. >_<

My life has gone to ruin so quickly.


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2011)

Arishem said:


> You must watch more. *MOAR!!!*



This show is amazing

And I want to use this as a sig


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 15, 2011)

It is time.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

Live stream! Get in here now.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

I am quite tempted to call this the best episode yet. 

Let's give a run down why shall we?
• Parents Confirmed
• Fillyshy d'awwness
• lol Rarity
• Rainbow Dash confirmed godtier 
• YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

This episode just put two bolts into my skull. I exploded twice.


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2011)

Why do I hang out with this retard, says Twilight.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

The derpiest moment in the whole episode comes from Twilight. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I fucking  at Pinkie's Amish parents. This explains everything.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWd0ezF9u8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2svUt3Xng7o&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

Adult Spike was huge. I think me might be an earth dragon, considering how bulky he was compared to the one in Dragonshy, and it would also explain his lack of wings. It's too bad we weren't able to see him outside of the castle.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 15, 2011)

Flutterhy is a year older than the other ponies, but she looked quite a bit taller, so I wonder how old the ponies actually are.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

They're supposed to be young adults according to Lauren. Now that you mention it, giving Fluttershy a more elongated body is a great example of the attention to detail in the show. This episode just smashed all of my expectations, and man was it meta as fuck. I hope the final three can continue the march into legend.


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2011)

they are the anime equivalents of lolis, stop lusting after them you sick fucks.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

Stop projecting your base desires unto us, cretin.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought the anime equivalent of loli was loli.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, and another reason why this episode was awesome. Proof that Apples are better than Oranges


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 15, 2011)

And we got everyone's cutie mark stories.

And We get to meet Pinkie Pie and Twilight Sparkle's parents.

Pinkie is Amish apparently.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> And we got everyone's cutie mark stories.
> 
> And We get to meet Pinkie Pie and Twilight Sparkle's parents.
> 
> Pinkie is Amish apparently.



LMAO oh my god.


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2011)

Pinkie Pie...is Amish?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Pinkie Pie...is Amish?



The Equestrian equivalent, at least, going by her parents.

How in blazes that family produced a kid that colorful is beyond me.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

No fun allowed.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Recessive genes.

Also, mad love for Pinkie Pies emo hair.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 15, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Recessive genes.
> 
> Also, mad love for Pinkie Pies emo hair.



Yes, but madder love for li'l Fluttershy's hair. And I thought she was adorable in the _present._


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Arishem said:


> No fun allowed.


----------



## Koi (Apr 15, 2011)

So.. Pinkie Pie has siblings?  I want to know about them too now.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

They have about as much personality as a rock between the two of them.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 15, 2011)

They're probably dead at this point anyway


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, don't mock rocks, its a shame Pinkie left the farm. Rocks are cool.

Rarity learned to respect rocks


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that Rarity's backstory was a reference to 2001: A Space Odyssey?

Back to the creator of Equestria, it was awesome how Pinkie trolled Scoota after her story. I don't think Sweetie got it either.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 16, 2011)

Twilight's was also a reference to Jean Grey's as well from what I can remember.

Complete with Princess Celestia's school for Gifted Unicorns.

Along with Pinkimina Dianna Pie.

So awesome.


----------



## Glued (Apr 16, 2011)

Who are Spike's parents?


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got onto episode 8, really liking the show, I think the characters are simple but really charming.

Fluttershy is my favourite.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 16, 2011)

And we've also managed to convert Sajin too


----------



## Talon. (Apr 16, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> The Equestrian equivalent, at least, going by her parents.
> 
> How in blazes that family produced a kid that colorful is beyond me.


i know right? she must have the equestrian equivlent to ADHD and/or Autism


Arishem said:


> No fun allowed.



awwwwh....:33


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGNNN


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 16, 2011)

I just exploded.


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2011)

..Why the muffins though?


----------



## Glued (Apr 16, 2011)

Amish Paradise by Weird al should be Pinkie's new theme song.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 16, 2011)

Arishem said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGNNN


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2011)

This is my jam bitches.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PHToIaky1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh man this is some seriously sweet cosplay-


*Spoiler*: _more fanarts_ 


















Companion Cube pony. D8


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 17, 2011)

Eurobeat Brony, you the best.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2011)

dat face
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iolsBLzo28[/YOUTUBE]
dat song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnTPsNAutKY[/YOUTUBE]I am great and powerful!


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 17, 2011)

And then I said "Oatmeal, are you crazy?" oh.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 17, 2011)

Weird Al. Polka. PONIES.

How did it take this long?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 17, 2011)

Talon. said:


> i know right? she must have the equestrian equivlent to ADHD and/or Autism



No, I mean, _literally_ colorful.



It's the Simpson hair-color gene all over again.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2011)

If it weren't for the hair her sister could almost be Derpy.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> Oh man this is some seriously sweet cosplay-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _more fanarts_
> ...




that is fabulous. 10/10


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who are Spike's parents?



Twilight Sparkle is apparently. Since her test for getting into magic school was to use her magic to make Spikes egg hatch.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 17, 2011)

Also: I am now curious about Fluttershy's parents.


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Twilight Sparkle is apparently. Since her test for getting into magic school was to use her magic to make Spikes egg hatch.



Where did the egg come from?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 17, 2011)

Princess Celestia laid it of course.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Where did the egg come from?



Well, when two dragons love each other very much...


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2011)

IT'S PARTY TIME![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uv6XLHJYL8[/YOUTUBE]​Pikamena is a superior business pony, not that silly hick.
Rarity has found her pride.The pie is a lie.Where? :|


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _moar fanarts_ 






Same VA no wayyyyy


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 18, 2011)

I laughed


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2011)

This is fucking magical.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX4x9UZ4JIo[/YOUTUBE]
Derpy is the reason China banned time travel.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Kirath (Apr 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkNgdC0tkFk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this show SERIOUSLY good? Like, for real?


----------



## Kirath (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Is this show SERIOUSLY good? Like, for real?



Nope, we're are all just pretending in order to make others watch a girly show so that we can laugh at them.


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Well, when two dragons love each other very much...



I know, but who were Spike's parents?


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Is this show SERIOUSLY good? Like, for real?



The first two episodes sucked, but the later ones are funny as hell.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 19, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I know, but who were Spike's parents?



How should I know?


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WhOlAU4t9Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2011)

This thread is far too happy.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> How should I know?



You know, if he imprints on the first thing he sees, like a bird, then that would mean that Twilight Sparkle is his mommy.

Also, I wonder if he remembers being huge, and if Twilight still knows that spell.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 19, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Also, I wonder if he remembers being huge, and if Twilight still knows that spell.



And if there's some way he can use it to impress Rarity.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> And if there's some way he can use it to impress Rarity.




_"Come on, Twilight! Rainbow Dash said that I'd need to be really big in order to impress Rarity!"

"...you're not allowed to go to her house any more."_


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 19, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Weird Al. Polka. PONIES.
> 
> How did it take this long?



Al has plugged this video on his Twitter.

THE SKY'S THE LIMIT!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't he's imprinted on Twilight. At the beginning of Winter Wrap Up, Spike mumbles mommy when he's half asleep, and then when he's fully awake he looks at her and says "You're not mommy." I'd like to see full grown Spike again. His adult form looks huge and bulky. I bet he doesn't have wings.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 19, 2011)

We need a PMV of the opening song to the Avengers cartoon now.

Also one of the cut scene from Monty Python and the holy grail. 

related


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope he covers all the songs.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3V_n950_Qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2011)

Weird Al is officially on board. 

Derpy causes veterans to blow their service money on retarded shit.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy crap 

That's a lot of muula!


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh man, the odds of Weird Al making an appearance in season two just got 20% cooler.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Derpy causes veterans to *donate * their service money *towards helping Japan recover from their devastating natural disasters*.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 20, 2011)

Replanting an apple tree here!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2011)

This is such horse shit. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7uWBHrhX3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 21, 2011)

Right, let's actually discuss stuff! What are you all looking forward to most or hoping will happen at the Grand Galloping Gala?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 22, 2011)

Is anyone else getting these bittersweet intrusive thoughts about the ponies? Like, at the end of the show, all the ponies will grow up and realize their dreams were just a figment of their childhood. Like... Rainbow Dash is just like, "Come on, Twilight. We're adults now. The Wonderbolts were just something I wanted to do as a kid. I could never do something like that for real."

Is anyone else bothered by this? ;_;


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2011)

What the hell is this appeal of this show?


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mostly the fact that it's at least twenty percent cooler than other shows.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 22, 2011)

Really getting somewhat tired of people asking that question in such a tone 

But here we go again...
1. Likable and dynamic characters
2. Expansive world which the story is built in and which they throw in little details that make it seem separate from our world.
3. The community is one of the nicest I've seen online. People don't shove it down your throat, unlike the people who hate on the show.
4. The writing and jokes are on the whole quite good.
5. The art and animation is smooth
6. The show doesn't really harp on the moral of the episodes.
7. Really unless you think that looking at brightly colored equines and enjoying good art and writing will turn you into something you're not, there really isn't a reason not to at least try the first 3 episodes (the first two semi-count as one) which should give you a general idea of the show's format, though later episodes focus on specific characters more. And hey, if you still don't find it your cup of tea, fine and dandy, at least you gave it an audition.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2011)

It's actually shocking how viral the show has become. In addition to all the fan videos, music, fiction, and art, there are active discussions for FIM on nearly every forum. Some have already gone through multiple one-hundred page threads. There are conversations about the show on automobile forums, game forums, technology forums, movie forums, and even a military forum (It didn't end well ). Google trends shows that searches are steadily going up. Anyone who thinks this show is just a meme is trippen' at this point.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2011)

It is inevitable! I'm already shipping him with Pinkie Pie.

Oddly enough, there's already 









Rarity's going to make a man out of you.

And speaking of Rarity and Disney...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoilers for "Owl's Well That Ends Well" 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was nice to see an episode centered around Spike and for him to finally get some freaking respect, and I'm glad that Aloysius didn't turn out to be evil. It would have been cool for him to be like Feathers McGraw, I think having it all be in Spike's head made it into a stronger character story. And Spikely Whiplash was just pure win.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 22, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Spoilers for "Owl's Well That Ends Well"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this.


----------



## Nahima (Apr 23, 2011)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: _moar fanarts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one that says Bro Hoofs is a friend of mine, she drew it and the brown one is her friend Mocha :3 I just showed her!! She thought it was awesome


----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2011)

Well tell her it's awesome and she should feel awesome!  Brohoofs for her!


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 23, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> I agree with all of this.



I starting to think that the relationship between them is more of a mother/son or big sister/baby brother type.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2011)

This fandom is so awesome. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtyBxrF0TM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4H6RnqvxrQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLNbsfxcP5M[/YOUTUBE]The last episode wasn't my favorite, but it certainly had its moments.
Here are some spoiler shots from the last two episodes. Beware you pony folk.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man I forgot there was an episode this week.  Just started watching it halfway through. 8C


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2011)

should i watch this when i'm high? im thinking about starting episode 1 and 2 tonight.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 24, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> I starting to think that the relationship between them is more of a mother/son or big sister/baby brother type.



Imprinting, I told ya!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 24, 2011)

This actually happens in Winter-Wrap Up.

Faust, you magnificent bitch!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 24, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> This actually happens in Winter-Wrap Up.
> 
> Faust, you magnificent bitch!



Ye gods.

Actually, I read on /co/ that there's a bunch of statues not unlike that throughout the series, and it's speculated they're connected to the Elements of Harmony that originally sealed Nightmare Moon a thousand years ago.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks pretty shooped to me


----------



## Talon. (Apr 24, 2011)

so theres a Rainbow Dash Theme for Google Chrome.

Im so rocking that shit.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 25, 2011)

It needs to be about 20% cooler I think. 

Also


----------



## Arishem (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess the crusaders didn't see the episode about bad influences.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 25, 2011)

What are you talking about? 9_6


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2011)

Favorite Crusader?

Scootaloo for me!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2011)

People spending thousands on concept art of ponies:  World, you so crazy.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2011)

It's for charity, though.  I've seen people spend money that isn't going to a good cause on crazier shit.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2011)

Koi said:


> Favorite Crusader?





Koi said:


> It's for charity, though.  I've seen people spend money that isn't going to a good cause on crazier shit.


That much is true. I'm interested to see how much people would be willing to shell out for other stuff from the show.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm in accord with Arishem on this matter 

Scootalo is okay but she get's annoying from time to time. And Sweetie Belle just doesn't really stand out.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

That said...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> People spending thousands on concept art of ponies:  World, you so crazy.



Corrections: People spending thousands for concept art of ponies, with the proceeds going to Japan Tsunami relief.

Such is the power of Pony.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, we all know it's going to a good cause, but I'm pretty sure they would have still got high bids even without that contingency. That being said, I'm all for people buying what they want with their money. Pegie Pie is now going for 4 Gs.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Should have drawn a Luna pic as well, it would have been at least worth 10,000!


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2011)

Episode
The fuck is this shit? Pay attention to the posts of Source and Crinos.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL, I saw a Rocky Horror Picture Show pony somewhere on Ponychan....too lazy to go look.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

PARTY IS TRUTH! BOREDOM IS DEATH!


On a more serious note, Lauren's auctions have raked in $15,475 dollars for Japan. Here are the figures for the individual pieces:
Twilight $6,200.00 
Pinkie $4,075
Applejack $3,050.00
Derpy $2,150


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 29, 2011)

It's freaking insane.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 29, 2011)

Arishem said:


> People spending thousands on concept art of ponies:  World, you so crazy.



It's gone. 



Cadrien said:


> That said...



Damn it, finish the dream, my son. T~T


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to blow minds.


> 25 "Party of One" April 29, 2011
> Pinkie Pie frets over the lack of response to her party invitation.


The best pony is finally back in the spotlight.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone here read Fallout: Equestria?

Pretty awesome ponyfic.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Anyone here read Fallout: Equestria?
> 
> Pretty awesome ponyfic.



Lolwut.

link me this, i gotta read it now.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Nobody should miss the party.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Lolwut.
> 
> link me this, i gotta read it now.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

This episode was fucking oatmeal tier!​​
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rage, insanity, and imaginary friends! Oh, my!


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 29, 2011)

Top tier episode


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

And that's how Equestria was made!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2011)

Top quality, as usual.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Your brain on poni:


----------



## Kirath (Apr 29, 2011)

I think Pinkie is my new favourite pony.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Kirath said:


> I think Pinkie is my new favourite pony.


Duuuuh! All the other ponies are boooooring. Another thing I liked about this episode is that everyone had great moments, but Pinkie took the cake, as Celestia intended. This episode was also a goldmine for gifs. I can't wait to see these in high definition. 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Here's a shit stream for those of you who can't wait.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RBCk0xDnxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 29, 2011)

You can also just go to Basil's channel and watch the stream. It was recorded after all. The show starts at about 7:25 in as the comment indicates.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

*Neon Ponies Evangelion*
Twilight: Asperger Syndrome
Rarity: Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder
Applejack: Codependency
Rainbow Dash: Narcissistic Personality Disorder
Fluttershy: Social Anxiety Disorder
Pinkie Pie: Histrionic Personality Disorder


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 29, 2011)

At first I was 
but then I was


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

Better quality stream is up!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeRRjoEU0sE[/YOUTUBE]
In other news, The Onion's A.V. Club  FIM.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy crap this ep. Pinkie Pie lost it. So creepy yet so funny. Couldn't stop laughing how nuts she was becoming or should I say already is.




When your friends with Pinkie Pie, your friends FOREEEVERRRRRRRR.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 30, 2011)

God damn, I gotta catch up with this show.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 30, 2011)

You've got one week, bro. Go for it.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 30, 2011)

Amazing post is amazing:


----------



## Talon. (Apr 30, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Amazing post is amazing:



I love ponychan *rainbowdash face*


----------



## Palpatine (May 1, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Better quality stream is up!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeRRjoEU0sE[/YOUTUBE]
> In other news, The Onion's A.V. Club  FIM.



Some of the comments there are making me either lol or roll my eyes. 

I think they're looking a little too deeply if they think the characters look anorexic (seriously, what?) but I liked the tramp stamp analogy.


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YkF5DMAerAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (May 2, 2011)

^ Nice

I love Spike's little crush on Rarity.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Botzu (May 2, 2011)

Just started watching the show and must say I love it. I heard something about a cupcakes fanfic and the newest episode so I have something to look forward to when watching the rest of the episodes. RainbowDash easily my favorite so far.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the herd


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> ^ Nice
> 
> I love Spike's little crush on Rarity.


Ehh, Spike's crush on Rarity is creepier than Pinkamena, especially with the submissive s&m overtones that they had in Green Isn't Your Color. It was almost worth it for the garbage scene in the most recent episode, though.


----------



## Palpatine (May 3, 2011)

^ Hm, I haven't gotten that far yet.

I only just started watching the show regularly this weekend.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2011)

You won't be disappointed. The episodes only get better the further you get into the series. It's also kind of funny just how much the fanon changes for the characters. First Pinkie was an air-headed ditz, then a psychotic killer, and now she's a very lonely little pony that needs to be surrounded by her friends in order to be happy. The funny thing is that the last one might actually be canon. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Botzu (May 3, 2011)

Im slowly catching up to the newest episode. Pinkie Pie is definitely rising on my chart of favorites, but I still like rainbow dash the most. Pinkie Pie's backstory was just too good and her reaction to the rainboom was like D'aww.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2011)

Ponies are now on late night television.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We9sOS8B_1A[/YOUTUBE]Not even auto-tuning can salvage Scootaloo's singing voice, but at least the rest is good.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BseyCNMQBc[/YOUTUBE]Completely original fan piece that kicks ass.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61koYRYlstg[/YOUTUBE]~ Until you shared this madness with me ~[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cy9gNE_vIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 3, 2011)

Arishem, is that a Sky Sentinel in your set? 

Also, Sonicrainboom. fuck yeah.


----------



## Luckyday (May 3, 2011)

Arishem said:


> You won't be disappointed. The episodes only get better the further you get into the series. It's also kind of funny just how much the fanon changes for the characters. First Pinkie was an air-headed ditz, then a psychotic killer, and now she's a very lonely little pony that needs to be surrounded by her friends in order to be happy. The funny thing is that the last one might actually be canon.
> *Spoiler*: __



Awww... You just made me realize that Pinkie Pie is the baby of the group.pek


----------



## Palpatine (May 3, 2011)

I like Derpy Hooves


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2011)

I told my bro about Derpy Hooves and now that's like his go-to nickname for everyone.  Our one cat has become Derpy Paws cause she's super spacy. (And she's gray!)


----------



## Cadrien (May 4, 2011)

Back to Vinyl  with a new sig though. Can you dig it sucka?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2011)

Did someone say Vinyl?


----------



## Cadrien (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2011)

VinylDash is the best pairing. 

Discuss


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2011)

I have no interest in MLP pairings. 8C  It just doesn't seem.. right.


----------



## Cadrien (May 4, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> VinylDash is the best pairing.
> 
> Discuss


Actually, the order they are in at the end of Party of One is a pretty good idea of what if any pairings are 0kay


----------



## Kirath (May 4, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Actually, the order they are in at the end of Party of One is a pretty good idea of what if any pairings are 0kay



Please keep this stuff out, its absence is one of the reasons I like the show so much.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2011)

I think I want a pony set. :3  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2011)

Koi said:


> I think I want a pony set. :3  Any suggestions?



Applejack


----------



## Cadrien (May 4, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Please keep this stuff out, its absence is one of the reasons I like the show so much.


I'm not a huge fan of the whole shipping of them myself. I'm just saying if I had to call out pairings... 

So yeah Pinkie Pie swear that I at least won't bring it up again.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2011)

Stick a cupcake in your eye?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxHhBx1FtLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (May 4, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Stick a cupcake in your eye?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hAuiPKry2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2011)

Now they have to make a full length feature film.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd9qQiwhP5U[/YOUTUBE]They play this when all of Equestria needs to be cleaned.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iKjrZciLFg[/YOUTUBE]Nobody would get anything done listening to this version of WWU.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9g2sabUQYE[/YOUTUBE]
8-bit brony does his thing again.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HilMAEYv774[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

My favorite comment was this one



> Well, it's clear what happened here. Equestria is the next dimension over from ours in the multiverse, and the force of Rainbow Dash's sonic rainboom was so great that it echoed (albeit in a much weaker form) across our world as well. Perhaps the Best Young Flyers Competition was occurring at that very moment.
> 
> The only pony who noticed this was of course Pinkie Pie. She is currently trying to figure out a way to perform some sort of "sonic partyboom" that will allow her to send her own effects across the dimensional void, so she can say hi to the funny creatures who watch her adventures every week.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 5, 2011)

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2011)

The night is almost upon us my friends, but worry not, as the sun will always rise again.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ9_pXenExY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2011)

*YOU WILL LOVE THIS EPISODE!!!*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MM63Duv50I[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eQhrgon9qQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (May 6, 2011)

Dat song


*Spoiler*: _also_ 



Also, evil Fluttershy


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2011)

After such a trailblazing season, it's amazing that they still had an ace up their sleeves.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7fQSBC4Ids[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (May 6, 2011)

It watched an episode, and I must say I'm in love


----------



## Koi (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

"Really, you ever hear of personal space?" "Nope!"
*Spoiler*: __ 







Never change, Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (May 7, 2011)

Great episode, ahahaha.

Everyone was great :3


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 7, 2011)

I heard that the only male Ponies in this show are being used as carriage-carrying slaves. Is that true? I suppose that at first glance, it will look like a simple kids show with off the charts cuteness, but the intelligent viewer would immediately notice the serious undertones in this show.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

Applejack is dumber than her elder brother, Big Macintosh. Pinkamina Diane Pie's father also behaves like the head of the family. The Buffalo have a male chieftain. The Apploosans have a male sherrif.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 7, 2011)

So no male slavery, huh.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

Not really, but Snips and Snails are both brainless idiots. There is also a triage of brainless pegasus ponies who picked on Rainbow Dash, a bunch of jerks. The Diamond Dogs were morons as well. Prince Blueblood was a coward, a snob, and a wuss. Spike the Dragon is a liar and tried to placate an owl.

Big Mac however seems intelligent enough though.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

On that topic, Lauren wanted the gender ratio in Equestria to be equal, but Hasbro axed that for some reason. I'm guessing that they don't think toys of male ponies will sell as well. As for the male characters themselves, none of them are used as slaves (that might be confusion over the royal guard, which is a job as confirmed by Dash), and most seem to be normal as far as intelligence and behavior goes. Snips & Snails are dumb as shit, but they're also the same age as Apple Bloom and the rest of the Crusaders, who are dumb as shit themselves. To add to Ben's list, there is AJ's cousin Braeburn, an Apploosan with a position of respect in the town. 

I'm just hoping that Lauren is given more freedom to do what she wants with how successful season 1 has been. In other news, The Best Night Ever in HD!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DLTjov0M-Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d14rs49yOD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

You can't compare cutie mark crusaders to Snips and Snails. Crusaders are just babies.

Besides. Do you know the nursery rhyme.$

What are little girls made of 
Sugar and spice and everything nice.
What are little boys made of
Snips and snails and puppy dog tails

Snips and Snails, real subtle.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

The CMC aren't babies, they're young children. Snips and Snails are also in the same talent show is them, which is for fillies, so they're most likely kids as well.


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> You can't compare cutie mark crusaders to Snips and Snails. Crusaders are just babies.
> 
> Besides. Do you know the nursery rhyme.$
> 
> ...



This is the very first thing that came to mind for me when they were introduced.

But yeah, I've never gotten any sense of male slavery undertones. Although a fair amount of male characters seem to have negative traits. No more than the female ones from what I've noticed though.


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> This is the very first thing that came to mind for me when they were introduced.
> 
> But yeah, I've never gotten any sense of male slavery undertones. Although a fair amount of male characters seem to have negative traits. No more than the female ones from what I've noticed though.



Implied Hidden Sexism?


What has Science Done?


----------



## Butcher (May 7, 2011)

I rather watch a Sy Fy original movie than this.

And that is pretty bad.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

According to official sources, season 2 is due sometime in the fall and episodes on dvd/blue-ray should be out some time soon.


----------



## Mintaka (May 7, 2011)

I loved the crazy Fluttershy.  Sorry Pinky but Psychoshy takes the cake over your psychotic break last episode.  Am I the only one who see's celestia as a bit of a troll?  She invited them there hoping they'd cause problems.

I also love that Dr. Whooves has regenerated as a ginger.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 7, 2011)

Bwahaha, Evilshy was hilarious.


----------



## Botzu (May 7, 2011)

Man, there was so much good gif material in this episode. The part after fluttershy says "come out!"  and then shakes her hooves at the sky, was full of lulz.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

This scene was the perfect way to cap off FIM.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7fQSBC4Ids[/YOUTUBE]
IMNACP made this mix for the season wrap up.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCv6Q8wpqew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mintaka (May 7, 2011)

Botzu said:


> Man, there was so much good gif material in this episode. The part after fluttershy says "come out!"  and then shakes her hooves at the sky, was full of lulz.




Not a perfect GIF but close enough.


----------



## angieness (May 8, 2011)

Faust is leaving MLP


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I rather watch a Sy Fy original movie than this.
> 
> And that is pretty bad.


Why should we not neg you?


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2011)

> The Season 1 finale of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic has finally aired.
> I want to extend my heartfelt thanks and appreciation to the absolutely amazing, incredible, astounding crew of MLP:FiM for all their hard work and dedication. I?m so grateful to have such a talented group of artists give their all for what could have easily been seen from day one as silly, girly fluff unworthy of their time. Together I think we helped prove that ?for girls? does not have to automatically equal ?lame.?
> 
> And a gigantic thank you to the fans of the show!!! The kids, the parents and all you bronies!! The array of people this show has touched has completely exceeded my wildest expectations! I cannot believe the response, and, as I?m sure you?ve noticed, I cannot keep up with the messages!!! Thank you all for your words of praise, thanks, curiosity, and even your thoughtful criticisms. From the messages I?ve received, these episodes have lifted spirits, brought parents and kids together, changed perspectives and inspired the most unlikely of people in the most unlikely of places. Who would have thought it from a show about candy colored ponies? I want you all to know how grateful I am for you feedback and for sharing your thoughts and stories. I only wish I had the time to reply to everyone and the ability to answer each and every question.
> ...


Apparently, Lauren is no longer part of the show because she couldn't deal with the ever increasing workload, but she has ensured that the rest of the team is still working on FIM. Hopefully the person who fills her shoes will run with her vision. Oh yeah, it was also revealed that she's pregnant by some moron on Facebook who felt like doing a bit of needless rumor spinning. 

The rest of team already new about this and is saying that it won't effect the quality of season 2.





> Basically from what Lauren told me, the schedule was the biggest problem. We animators work under shorter and shorter schedules, and the demands placed on us intensify with every new episode. Directors work 7 days a week sometimes, under a lot of stress. And with budgets shrinking and writers changing their minds at the last minute it's amazing we can produce ANYTHING of quality.
> 
> And yet, we got season one of MLP :} Don't worry. Everything will be fine.





> I've spoken to Lauren, and she held off telling you guys so you wouldn't get all upset. She wants you guys to give the rest of her crew a chance. Basically, she didn't want to sabotage their efforts. They've been running the show for a while and I'm sure they're gonna do a bang up job





> I've known about this for a while now, was wondering when the news would finally break. Now before people go all gloom and doom, I'd like to point out that she is still doing a lot of what she did in season 1. She's still heavily involved in the pre-production of season 2 (story and scripts), she'll just be less involved in the post-production. This really won't have any impact on the production.
> 
> To clarify what Kreoss was talking about in his blog, no 7 episodes are not complete, he's talking about watching animatics, essentially storyboards with the recorded dialogue from the voice actors. Layout starts later this month, and animation starts next month, so it'll be a while yet before the season 2 episodes are ready. I've actually seen more of the animatics than he has at this point, and season 2 is shaping up to be AMAZING.


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Apparently, Lauren is no longer part of the show because she couldn't deal with the ever increasing workload, but she has ensured that the rest of the team is still working on FIM. Hopefully the person who fills her shoes will run with her vision. Oh yeah, it was also revealed that she's pregnant by some moron on Facebook who felt like doing a bit of needless rumor spinning.
> 
> The rest of team already new about this and is saying that it won't effect the quality of season 2.



Im okay with this some people just have a limit. its sad to see 'er go.

but i still follow 'er on dA, so its k.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2011)

While it isn't the cause of her withdrawal from the show, I'm sure having a baby would have become an issue later on. My friend's free time went extinct after he had his kid. I'd imagine it's even worse for a mother. That being said, here is some more info about season 2:





> -Seven known episodes so far
> -Derpy is now an official Character, showing up in storyboards.
> -Returning characters (*queue Twilight yesyesyesyesyesyes*)
> -Luna episode is "pretty cool"!
> ...


This post by an animator is simultaneously reassuring and disheartening.





> Guys. You've all got to calm down. And I'm surprised at just how many negative attitudes there are. I know you ( the youngert generation ) were raised to believe the worst news first, but trust me when I tell you that Season Two will be fine.
> 
> Lauren held off telling you this stuff because she didn't want you to freak out. And now you're freaking out! Imagine if she'd told you mid-season. There'd be so much wailing and gnashing of teeth.
> 
> ...


I can't help but speculate that dealing with the douchebags he mentioned is one of the reasons she left.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 8, 2011)

When I heard it, I was less mad and more sad. 

But then I got over it after a bit, considering it isn't the end of the world. 

Here's to Season 2 of MLP: FiM


----------



## Mintaka (May 8, 2011)

She has her reasons and I support that.  So long as the show itself remains good I'll be fine with this.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2011)

I honestly think the show won't change too much as Lauren only wrote the first two episodes and she already vetted the story lines for season two.


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2011)

I was shocked for two seconds. 

Then I read that the rest of the team was staying.

EDIT: So is she pregnant, or was that just a gag?


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, she is actually pregnant, and also quite mad at the individual who released that info on facebook.


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Yeah, she is actually pregnant, and also quite mad at the individual who released that info on facebook.



This is the first i heard of this. 

But its cool, like i said, everyone has a bullshit limit, Lauren just reached hers a little sooner than one would expect.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 10, 2011)

I thought everyone was going to rage when they heard this, because that's what I saw everywhere else. But instead... the understanding... i luv u guys 

Now I'm depressed. What am I going to do until December?

Season two, here I come.


----------



## Cadrien (May 11, 2011)

Apparently it's looking more like Fall than Winter 

So there's even more hope. As to what to do, look to ponychan and ED for some cool fan creations, art, fics, and such


----------



## Mintaka (May 11, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> I thought everyone was going to rage when they heard this, because that's what I saw everywhere else. But instead... the understanding... i luv u guys
> 
> Now I'm depressed. What am I going to do until December?
> 
> Season two, here I come.


WAAAAIT.

Your not putting the gun in the right position, here put it a little more up towards your temple and keep it level.

There ya go, happy trail to hell buddy!



> ED for some cool fan creations, art, fics, and such


ED as in encyclopedia dramatica?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 11, 2011)

I wonder what ponyhell is like . . .



Mintaka said:


> ED as in encyclopedia dramatica?



Oh, lord's no! Equestria Daily.


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Apparently it's looking more like Fall than Winter
> 
> So there's even more hope. As to what to do, look to ponychan and ED for some cool fan creations, art, fics, and such


Song remixes and parody videos will keep me satiated until the arrival of season 2.


----------



## Cadrien (May 11, 2011)

I love the Portal 2 Cave Johnson parodies that Cereal is doing


----------



## Koroshi (May 11, 2011)

Heard that there's gonna be a Pony MMO of sorts.


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Heard that there's gonna be a Pony MMO of sorts.



Thatll be some crazy shit.

"LFG RAINBOW DASH WILL HEALS LOL" xD


----------



## Luckyday (May 11, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Yeah, she is actually pregnant, and also quite mad at the individual who released that info on facebook.



Just to be cleared was the certain individual Craig McCracken?


----------



## Ziko (May 11, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Heard that there's gonna be a Pony MMO of sorts.


No freaking way. 

Anywho, watched the first 4 episodes. Love the art style, especially in 1080i  but the show is kind of meh in my opinion. Guess I'll have to watch a bit more.


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2011)

The show gets better (asides from the episodes about the CMC) as it goes on, but the main draw is the characters and the hijinks that ensue due to their personality quirks. There aren't any overarching stories or recurring villains as the show is more a comedic slice of life cartoon than anything. Rumor has it that might change second season.


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The show gets better (asides from the episodes about the CMC) as it goes on, but the main draw is the characters and the hijinks that ensue due to their personality quirks. There aren't any overarching stories or recurring villains as the show is more a comedic slice of life cartoon than anything. Rumor has it that might change second season.



Thats what I love about this show. Its just one of those shows that makes ya happy even when you feel like shit.


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2011)

Equestria is taking over The Onion's A.V. Club. 


There are no words...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bC6NNVwFL0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAsR5jgXnUM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0YXVNezsNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 12, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The show gets better (asides from the episodes about the CMC)



Yeah. 

CMC episodes are top tier. Gonna need to prepare your mortal body to enjoy them to the fullest extent.


----------



## Arishem (May 13, 2011)

Celestia should just fuse the crusaders into a single pony with Apple Bloom as the dominant personality.


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2011)

> Celestia should just fuse the crusaders into a single pony with Apple Bloom as the dominant personality.


I can see it now.  The cerebus crusaders.


----------



## Palpatine (May 13, 2011)

Arishem said:


> There are no words...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bC6NNVwFL0[/YOUTUBE]



itwasponies.org

It's time you learned the truth.


----------



## Kirath (May 13, 2011)

A little game featuring Rainbow Dash.^^

That's the original version:


----------



## Arishem (May 15, 2011)

The Escapist has officially surrendered to Equestria.


----------



## Palpatine (May 15, 2011)

Just finished the season up.

Want moar...


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

I am a happypony


----------



## Talon. (May 17, 2011)

Kirath said:


> A little game featuring Rainbow Dash.^^
> 
> That's the original version:



LOL

but the stupid web filter at my school wont let me play it. (The M86 Filter is a total assmunch)


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2011)

The guy who's working on the 3d FIM game just put out his first demo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIwHg-hXanI[/YOUTUBE]
Also, here's a link to the Giggle At The Ghosties remix in the video:


----------



## Cadrien (May 19, 2011)

Saw it already 

Rules of the Ponynet


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2011)

It's amazing how many talented musicians FIM has attracted.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0nWX2U-6Og[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQYqPo4NDXQ[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqr1ouch_cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamina (May 20, 2011)

Jesus what is this world coming too..


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2011)

To a place where friendship is magic! 

Even the critics agree that this is a good thing.




Rules of the Ponynet
Link removed
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXqVX8C6ffE[/YOUTUBE]
Also, here's another awesome pmv:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EdAAZ2x5-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

Shit, once TGWTG says its good, its bound for greatness.


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2011)

The fact that the show has taken root in so many different communities, especially those with higher standards than NF, should convince people to at least give the series a shot. I can understand their hesitancy with MLP's established history as one of the most vapid, pointless, degrading, and commercialized franchises out there, but this is a damn good program that stands on its own merits. Nobody should miss the magic.


----------



## Koroshi (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (May 21, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2011)

hahahahahhahaha

It's funny cos I'm currently talking Physics.


----------



## Koroshi (May 22, 2011)

looks kewl.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

wtf did i just watch with the physics presentation


----------



## Talon. (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (May 22, 2011)

Even if there is no Celestia or Luna, There is KAMEN PINKIE.


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> wtf did i just watch with the physics presentation


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-19kMXEBw8[/YOUTUBE]
Applejack is probably heavier than Dash.
Here's an interview with the main composer, Daniel Ingram:





> *    Dannyimusic has joined #mylittlepony
> <Pokebis>        Wait
> <Pokebis>        Guys
> <Pokebis>        I think this is Daniel Ingram
> ...


----------



## Koroshi (May 23, 2011)

Awesome stuff there.

Also.


----------



## Talon. (May 23, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Even if there is no Celestia or Luna, There is KAMEN PINKIE.



id kill to see Kamen Pinkie go toe-to-toe with a guy like KR Black.


----------



## Koroshi (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see what the musically gifted portion of the herd comes up with from season 2. After seeing what the composers and remixers have done, I'm sure that Mr Ingram is going write even catchier songs.


----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> It'll be interesting to see what the musically gifted portion of the herd comes up with from season 2. After seeing what the composers and remixers have done, I'm sure that Mr Ingram is going write even catchier songs.



Theres no doubt that he'll make some even more interesting music next season.

Heres to hoping they make a season 1 music CD!


----------



## Cadrien (May 25, 2011)

There is a petition for a first season OST. I've signed it


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2011)

Octavia is pleased by the fandom's works.
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRgDHz3jo4w[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5HrxJ7jtc8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH6Z7pLbjjA[/YOUTUBE]


Even the Hub wants in on the fan video action. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDfmRqK92jQ[/YOUTUBE]They could've chose a less shitty song, though.


----------



## Talon. (May 26, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> There is a petition for a first season OST. I've signed it



 that petition is gonna fill up FAST.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2011)

As long as this show gets enough ratings and sells enough merchandise, it should last quite a while.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 26, 2011)

Had anyone seen this trailer?

*PonyCraft 2 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]JJbAT1wzS8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koroshi (May 26, 2011)

Yup, it's a rather well-known Pony Video.


----------



## Cadrien (May 26, 2011)

The petition by the way:


----------



## Arishem (May 27, 2011)

There are no words...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tjb14VoWjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)

No words is correct. Other than Pinkie Sphere is the best sphere.


----------



## Arishem (May 27, 2011)

Wow, this is interesting. The Hub has made a pmv remix/trailer aimed directly at the older demographic. I guess Hasbro realized that this is their network's Spongebob.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZhUi1jpRis[/YOUTUBE]According to them, this isn't even the full version. 

No fanbase should have so much power.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8srUyAIjCdo[/YOUTUBE]Also, look upon the true face of Rainbow Jack.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nhssMi2FtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koroshi (May 27, 2011)

A Shoutout to bronies everywhere. Although I still don't like Katy Perry.


----------



## Arishem (May 27, 2011)

There's a version as long as the original song that is going to premier with the summer reruns. I agree that they could've picked a less shitty song, but musical tastes aside, this is a very good sign that the Hub/Hasbro is taking the show's popularity seriously. Hopefully, they don't go overboard in future seasons in an attempt to appeal to the older fans.


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)

If they do we'll buck them in the face! WITH LEMONS!


----------



## Talon. (May 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Wow, this is interesting. The Hub has made a pmv remix/trailer aimed directly at the older demographic. I guess Hasbro realized that this is their network's Spongebob.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZhUi1jpRis[/YOUTUBE]According to them, this isn't even the full version.


----------



## Koroshi (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Wow, this is interesting. The Hub has made a pmv remix/trailer aimed directly at the older demographic. I guess Hasbro realized that this is their network's Spongebob.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ok i watched the first two episodes to see what all the hype is about. it has surprisingly good animations and voice acting and i can see the appeal.

But how exactly is this music video directed at the older generation?  I mean songs like this aren't really interesting once you get older than 12.


----------



## Cadrien (May 28, 2011)

The fact that they mention Bronies and DJ Pon-3 indicates that they are aware of the older generations following them.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

Ah i did not get those, apart from /co/ and other boards being filled with Pony pictures and Avatars i dont know much about it.


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2011)

Slice said:


> Ok i watched the first two episodes to see what all the hype is about. it has surprisingly good animations and voice acting and i can see the appeal.


You'll probably enjoy the rest of the season, since most of the fanbase (myself included) think that the pilot episodes are the weakest. 

Here's a long ass interview with FIM's music composer:


----------



## Koroshi (May 29, 2011)

Dem glasses.



Also Eurobeat brony Medley.


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2011)

*AHAHAHAHAHA.*Even love and tolerance have their limits.


----------



## Koroshi (May 30, 2011)

fanmade


----------



## Cadrien (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (May 31, 2011)

I'd like to meet these little fillies.  I think is the first blog actually centered on the fanbase and hasbro's response instead of the actual show. It'll be interesting to see what they do in the next couple months.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

bahahahahahahaha.

Pinkie is growing on me.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 1, 2011)

I would probably watch this if I caught it on tv sometime, but 4chan made this shit so weird.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 1, 2011)

It's quite enjoyable for a cartoon of this time really, you won't be wasting your time watching it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 1, 2011)

It's over, the herd won. FIM has the best fanbase.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 1, 2011)

its kinda funny, my 11 year old sister didnt like MLP at first. i had to get her hooked on it.

is there something wrong with that picture?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

Arishem said:


> It's over, the herd won. FIM has the best fanbase.
> -snip-



             .


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 1, 2011)

Arishem said:


> It's over, the herd won. FIM has the best fanbase.



Oh nice.

You have the download link for this one ?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 2, 2011)

Pfffffffttttthahahaahahaha


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2011)

bahahahahahahahahahaha >:3


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Mintaka (Jun 3, 2011)

Arishem said:


> *AHAHAHAHAHA.*Even love and tolerance have their limits.


I don't know whether to be offended or laugh.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 3, 2011)

Laugh        .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2011)

Why is this thread so long?  People actually watch this?

TV waters down for you people, not the other way around.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 3, 2011)

Absolutely flawless logic.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 3, 2011)

Just ignore the stench and watch your step. The fruit flies will take care of this one.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 3, 2011)

WANT! NOW!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's another new interview with Mr. Ingram:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-4wqBx3lkE[/YOUTUBE]Megatron and Pinkie sing a song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKjBViIt-y8[/YOUTUBE]A local library has taken Twilight's creed to heart.The Hub is considering a MLP/Transformers crossover. Not sure if want.

Also, Luna's voice actor is returning with a bunch of new talent at her hoofs. Sounds like we're going to be getting a bunch of new characters in addition to the established cast.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 4, 2011)

Do not want on my part. Machines and magic should not mix. It does not end well.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 4, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireEel (Jun 5, 2011)

Me watching My Little Pony's progression.

Ep 1: This is gay...
Ep 5: Okay maybe I can skim through the songs and silly parts I don't like.
Ep 10: OMG I WANT MOAR PONIES. MOARRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have joined the herd.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome friend and brony


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 5, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Also, Luna's voice actor is returning with a bunch of new talent at her hoofs. Sounds like we're going to be getting a bunch of new characters in addition to the established cast.



Just hope most of them are likable enough. Also looking forward to Luna in Season 2, I want to see what they do to her and her personality.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks nice, but probably could do better. But who am I kidding, I'd be happy with it anyway, although I can't envision myself wearing it everyday admittedly.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 5, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Me watching My Little Pony's progression.
> 
> Ep 1: This is gay...
> Ep 5: Okay maybe I can skim through the songs and silly parts I don't like.
> ...



thats me as well.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2011)

Ohhhh man I would wear the shit out of that hoodie.  The Wonderbolts would make a pretty cool but also easy cosplay.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 6, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Dear Lord, is this real?



Nope fanmade.



Koi said:


> Ohhhh man I would wear the shit out of that hoodie.  The Wonderbolts would make a pretty cool but also easy cosplay.



Eeyup, it's pretty kewl. 

[YOUTUBE]FcVLJyIi2NE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vcjso2HmQqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2011)

*You'll never get your filla...*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsBw_eRFgmo[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZv5VLto0ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Jun 8, 2011)

Also, !


----------



## Talon. (Jun 9, 2011)

Koi said:


> Also, !



OMG THATS SO COOL


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've watched the first 4 episodes (and a bunch of "trailers", my favorites being Ponycraft 2, Shutterfly Island, and MLP's version of "Dead Alewives"), this show is great! Besides the characters being funny and likable, the animation is really solid.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 9, 2011)

Koi said:


> Also, !



Utterly awesome. I could play with that for hours.
Heres the ugliest little pony in all of equestria


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 9, 2011)

I immediately thought of this

am I a bad person?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## FireEel (Jun 10, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> I've watched the first 4 episodes (and a bunch of "trailers", my favorites being Ponycraft 2, Shutterfly Island, and MLP's version of "Dead Alewives"), this show is great! Besides the characters being funny and likable, the animation is really solid.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

I got my pony pins today btw


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2011)

Wired has done an in depth investigation of the brony phenomena.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2011)

DJ AMAYA is now a brony.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E80LeGAE0cQ[/YOUTUBE]
More music from other members of the herd's musical division:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVzymZ1kb9w[/YOUTUBE]
May we claim many more sound crafters for our army.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 10, 2011)

bahahahahahahahaha. thats too good.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2011)

^ 

"yay"


Fluttershy is simply born to be a cheerleader.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 11, 2011)

Flootershy the best.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Fluttershy Core pek


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Flootershy the best.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIjUMxEbJ3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

I read that as "Derpy College" at first


----------



## Glued (Jun 11, 2011)

She should have said Horsepower instead of Power Level.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

It has begun and I can feel the friendship and happiness coursing through my veins pek


----------



## FireEel (Jun 11, 2011)

This artist is great, I actually feel a great pang of pity for Twilight.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Why did I just watch a episode of this show


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 12, 2011)

Because mein square, friendship...is magical


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Because mein square, friendship...is magical



Never knew one show could teach me so much about life


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> It has begun and I can feel the friendship and happiness coursing through my veins pek



The friendship is strong in the air.

Also:


----------



## LMJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Still can't tell if this thread is for real or not. Been stalking for a while. Just can't figure it out. One of those NF mysteries.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Because mein square, friendship...is magical


----------



## FireEel (Jun 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Still can't tell if this thread is for real or not. Been stalking for a while. Just can't figure it out. One of those NF mysteries.



Your answer lies in this video. Watch it, and all shall be revealed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeJ6-gN0eB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Jun 12, 2011)

bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 12, 2011)

My reaction V


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Still can't tell if this thread is for real or not. Been stalking for a while. Just can't figure it out. One of those NF mysteries.



Its funny, after the first two episodes the show becomes a rollercoaster of hilarity.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 13, 2011)

Arishem said:


> DJ AMAYA is now a brony.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E80LeGAE0cQ[/YOUTUBE]



Yup, he's the one who welcomed me to the herd. 

He insidiously started with a MLP parody of the Elder Scrolls V preview. 

And the rest was foretold in said scrolls. 



Ziko said:


> Is this show SERIOUSLY good? Like, for real?





Kirath said:


> Nope, we're are all just pretending in order to make others watch a girly show so that we can laugh at them.



...And it works! 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Still can't tell if this thread is for real or not. Been stalking for a while. Just can't figure it out. One of those NF mysteries.





Ben Grimm said:


> Its funny, after the first two episodes the show becomes a rollercoaster of hilarity.



This.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 13, 2011)

This show is good and you know it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> This show is good and you know it.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC AND MAGIC IS FRIENDSHIP!???


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2011)

The World said:


> FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC AND MAGIC IS FRIENDSHIP!???


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 13, 2011)

Friendship is a dish best served rare.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 14, 2011)

should have had pinkie pie cook her into a cupcake first


----------



## FireEel (Jun 14, 2011)

Why ppl hate on Rarity I will never understand...she's the most beautiful pony of all and my favorite!


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 15, 2011)

People hate on Rarity?

News to me.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2011)

She's one of the least liked out of the mane 6 but she does have her dedicated fanbase.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Why ppl hate on Rarity I will never understand...she's the most beautiful pony of all and my favorite!



Cause she uses men to do her work.

For example Spike, she worked him like a slave to dig up all those jewel and all he got was one gem.

Then there was the Gala where she asked those boys to pull their carriage.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 15, 2011)

The way she acted in Sonic Rainboom is what makes me regard her lower than the others.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> The way she acted in Sonic Rainboom is what makes me regard her lower than the others.



Well sadly, Rarity's vanity does get the better of her sometimes. But still, she did volunteer to be Twilight's test subject for the flight spell even though she wasn't aware it would create beautiful wings.

Also, she at least, carried no ill intent(when they were about to participate, she said "well Rainbow Dash, shall we?" instead of mocking or demoralizing her), but was simply too caught up in her own attempts to show off.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 15, 2011)

I like rarity, but then, i like all the ponies.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2011)

Fluttershy is still the best.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 15, 2011)

"Oh um, I-I'm not sure that I should be called the best"


----------



## Talon. (Jun 15, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Fluttershy is still the best.





Cadrien said:


> "Oh um, I-I'm not sure that I should be called the best"



we need to make those (and the rainbow dash) legit emotes for NF like srsly 

I had me a little MLP marathon earlier. Gotta love Bird In The Hoof.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 16, 2011)

I never minded Rarity's manipulative side. Mostly because she makes up for it by being a likeable character, and seems generous at heart.

I also like her relationship with Spike 

The funny thing is that I usually hate characters like Rarity, but this is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 16, 2011)

Rankings time? Rankings time. For mane six at least.

1. Fluttershy
2. Pinkie Pie
3/4. Rainbow/Twilight
5/6. Rarity/Applejack

I love all of them, but if I had to order them, that's would be the order.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 16, 2011)

1) Rarity
2) Pinkie Pie
3) Everyone else


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 16, 2011)

1) Applejack
2) Everyone else


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2011)

1)Rainbow Dash

2)Applejack

3)everyone else


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2011)

1. Fluttershy 
2. Fluttershy 
3. Fluttershy 

4. Pinkemina/Twilight
5. Dash/Rarity/Applejack. 

They're all still good.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ExAogIs6E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 17, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ExAogIs6E[/YOUTUBE]​



Dah fak???

and Spike is deh best pony


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 17, 2011)

spike forever without rarity.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqTfZMLnzns[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Spike you dirty little~


----------



## Talon. (Jun 17, 2011)

FireEel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqTfZMLnzns[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh Spike you dirty little~



Spike is such a horn dog.

the episode "Green is not your color" makes me hate Rarity even more.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 17, 2011)

FireEel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqTfZMLnzns[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh Spike you dirty little~



Spike is such a horn dog.

the episode "Green is not your color" makes me hate Rarity even more. 

Also, Pinkie Pie needs her own spinoff show inkiepie


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

Ready for some 'prank calls?


I wish that Lauren Faust could return at some point. She had some kickass ideas for sea ponies.


----------



## Koi (Jun 17, 2011)

One of the main things I love about Rarity is the fact that they make her beautiful and talented and absolutely fabulous, but _part of the main group_.  In a lot of other shows characters like hers are villains, because they're shown as materialistic, putting too much emphasis on outward appearances, and, you know, part of the 'popular' group.  What I love is that they take that Head Bitch of the Popular Group trope and instead of making her snide and selfish she's the embodiment of generosity.  She's the prettiest, apparently, but it's something she wants to share, and she wants to be a well-known fashionista but knows that without her friends it doesn't matter.  She knows she has a gift but she wants to make people happy with it, and asks for nothing in return.

So what if she doesn't like getting her hooves dirty.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 18, 2011)

^ I think you pinpointed the reason I like her as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> 1. Fluttershy
> 2. Fluttershy
> 3. Fluttershy
> 
> ...



Saving these. Especially #5.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2011)

edit:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2011)

Also apparently Fox "News" did a report on Bronies.

Faux News Report

As usual, it is Fox "News".


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2011)

*BOW* your head!


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Also apparently Fox "News" did a report on Bronies.
> 
> Faux News Report
> 
> As usual, it is Fox "News".



Wow. fuck that. Just cuz you like to watch a show that youre not within the target audience for, doesnt mean youll go home on disability.



Arishem said:


> *BOW* your head!



that is just made of win.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2011)

Does this surprise anyone? Fox News' modus operandi is to make mountains out of molehills. Baseless conjecture, outright fabrication, and hyperbole is the shit they deal in. They're using a second one in this case, as I've never seen any fan of the show declare that they're going to stop working or studying to watch the show. Most us are college/highschool students, and the other largest portion of the fanbase are people who already have careers or families. I'd love to see Lauren herself taking these people to task.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Does this surprise anyone? Fox News' modus operandi is to make mountains out of molehills. Baseless conjecture, outright fabrication, and hyperbole is the shit they deal in. They're using a second one in this case, as I've never seen any fan of the show declare that they're going to stop working or studying to watch the show. Most us are college/highschool students, and the other largest portion of the fanbase are people who already have careers or families. I'd love to see Lauren herself taking these people to task.



I could only see her getting involved if a story about MLP made its way to Hannity & Colmes or the Oreilly factor. until then, this is an isolated report.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 18, 2011)

lol fox news.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys, made a MLP: FiM pimping project at the OTP. 



If you guys wanna co-pimp or whatever, just tell me.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2011)

This is an awesome piece of art.Now imagine this in Belle's voice. PinkiePieSwear has made another incredible remix.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJOnQp-dP7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 18, 2011)

Boing boing boing

Also


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont like the cutie mark crusaders but I do like Apple Bloom. :3


----------



## User Name (Jun 20, 2011)

MLP and Game of Thrones crossover: 

*Spoiler*: _Daenarys vs My Little Pony_


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 20, 2011)

Cutie mark crusaders are kinda meh to me.

I do like Apple Bloom though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 20, 2011)

you people are monsters


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm impressed by how smooth the animations are. If the combat system has depth, then we might have a legitimately good game on our hands.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlnZxvi37s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat animation


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh man that game looks SO GOOD.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, that winter wrap up remix.  They're probably working with the herd's musicians, so that means there is moar. 





> Hey Bronyville. Love the show. Just thought I should share my interesting night last night.
> I was returning home from the grocery store late last night when I got pulled over my a cop for speeding (52 in a 45 zone). I had my pony playlist playing on my iPod through the speaker so I turned it down. Well, I thought I turned it down at least. As I was pulling out my registration for the officer, the My Little Pony theme started playing softly but loud enough for the officer to hear. The officer just started at me for what felt like a minute and then asked "Who is the best pony?". I looked at him for a bit and said, "Rainbow Dash, officer.". He smiled and said "I'll let you off with a warning this time but I'll keep my eye out for you. If I catch you again, no more friendship" and he walked back to his car. I was awestruck at what just happened. I just looked back and watched the officer get in his car and drive off to make sure this wasn't a prank. When he drive past I saw him mouth "FOREVER" while looking at me. After he drove past, I breathed a sigh of relief and smiled broadly. Just as Pinkie Planed. I only said Rainbow Dash because he looked like a Dash fan. Rarity for life.
> ~Bryce


I don't even know what to think if this story is true.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 20, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I'm impressed by how smooth the animations are. If the combat system has depth, then we might have a legitimately good game on our hands.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlnZxvi37s[/YOUTUBE]






Sweet jesus have mercy, that is amazing


----------



## FireEel (Jun 21, 2011)

Holy crap, that game looks great!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 21, 2011)

This post is now Apple Bloom.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0u1COJ_cFQ[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kif-xbLhMX0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW-UFdTiZK8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4iIb_n8pU[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNI3nrraPEo[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz6Q0W-oc7Y[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bSg-CCTyCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> This post is now Apple Bloom.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0u1COJ_cFQ[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kif-xbLhMX0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW-UFdTiZK8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4iIb_n8pU[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNI3nrraPEo[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz6Q0W-oc7Y[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bSg-CCTyCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Dat animation, its gorgeous! Cant wait to see what else they do. Btw where is everyone getting those pony icons? Are they on NF? or do you need to Photobucket them?


----------



## FireEel (Jun 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Dat animation, its gorgeous! Cant wait to see what else they do. Btw where is everyone getting those pony icons? Are they on NF? or do you need to Photobucket them?



Deviantart's my guess.

Anyway, may I ask what my avatar is shown as? A pony or the Lich King?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Pony Rider.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 25, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Also apparently Fox "News" did a report on Bronies.
> 
> Faux News Report
> 
> As usual, it is Fox "News".



lol, it inspired me to write my own rebuttal:



And this


gave me the idea for this:



I also found this really funny Simpsons "Mr Sparkle" parody, too:


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need Gokai Ponies now.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 27, 2011)

According to Equestria Daily, S2 first ep is basically done.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm curious to see if they were able to secure a Weird Al cameo or even episode. He loves the pony polka videos, and one of the show's directors said that they would love to have him. We probably won't know until they're done animating.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I'm curious to see if they were able to secure a Weird Al cameo or even episode. He loves the pony polka videos, and one of the show's directors said that they would love to have him. We probably won't know until they're done animating.



my god that would be epic.

im now reminded by TF:Animated Wreck-Gar.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3FvG0phZe4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2011)

This is _perfect_.
[YOUTUBE]ZJfZTr8zMsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Rainbow Dash winamp theme*

I was thinking the other night, and it occurred to me, much to my surprise, that no one has started a Friendship is Magic FC on this forum. 

(I'd do it myself, but I'm way too strapped for time to be a proper FC owner, still I would gladly join an established one.)

In the absence of a Fan Club, I'll use this post to offer a dash of Pony awesomeness for any Bronies on the forum:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

This thread is now Officially 20% Cooler! 

I'm even submitting this one to Equestria Daily, hee-hee!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 7, 2011)

*You've been pink'd!*

Pinkest! Amp! Ever! 

It's even pinker than any Hello Kitty amps I've seen... 



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Anyhoo, I e-mailed Sethisto @ Equestria Daily, and though he was interested in the project, he wanted to wait until I had a full set to offer before submitting it there, so I will continue to post each new amp here, and when I have a complete Mane Cast set, I will re-submit to Equestria Daily, as well.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p50-oWY1pFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 14, 2011)

*Mane Cast 2/3 Complete!*

The next amp in my Mane Cast series, Twilight Sparkle, is done:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

The Mane Cast set is now 2/3 complete.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 16, 2011)

Watched the first two episodes of this the day before yesterday, and color me pleasantly surprised. This show is actually good, and I like it.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 16, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> Watched the first two episodes of this the day before yesterday, and color me pleasantly surprised. This show is actually good, and I like it.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't say that the quality of the show is bad, but the fact that it's a show about ponies, what 4-10 year old girls desire, it makes it really unattractive.. I really don't see how people stand watching this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> I can't say that the quality of the show is bad, but the fact that it's a show about ponies, what 4-10 year old girls desire, it makes it really unattractive.. I really don't see how people stand watching this.



Because it's not just for 4-10 year old girls. Faust designed it for families to watch, so that the older audience can enjoy it also. 

If you can't understand why people "stand" to watch a good show, then I have no idea what to tell you.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone I know irl would probably give me endless amounts of ribbing for liking this, but after watching the first five or so episodes, I can't help it, I just enjoy it. Try as I might, it's just impossible for me to not find Pinkie Pie hilarious.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 17, 2011)

Friday said:


> I can't say that the quality of the show is bad, but the fact that it's a show about ponies, what 4-10 year old girls desire, it makes it really unattractive.. I really don't see how people stand watching this.



Mate, u gotta watch it with an open mind(and look at ep 3 onwards. I admit ep 1 and 2 were kinda childish).

It's genuinely an entertaining show, and never fails to cheer me up after a stressful day at work.

Yes, there are kiddy and girly moments. But there are also plenty of funny, and even sarcastic moments where they do mocking spoofs of other famous shows(etc Gollum-like creature whispering precioussss, or another one which has a blue pony befriend a native American tribe being driven out by newly established white ponies, and the blue pony attempts to defend them...sounds familiar? )


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 17, 2011)

Because everything that's made for 4 - 10 year old girls is bad and hard to endure regardless if it's good.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 17, 2011)

Made it to episode 13 at work last night, and OMG episodes 4 and 9.


----------



## TriggerHappyChicken (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> WANT! NOW!



I'm not going to lie i saw this thread and then i saw those hoodies and i HAD to make an account. I must ask are those for sale and does anyone know where to buy them! O_O


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

TriggerHappyChicken said:


> I'm not going to lie i saw this thread and then i saw those hoodies and i HAD to make an account. I must ask are those for sale and does anyone know where to buy them! O_O


Not sure if you can buy them but here is the link:


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

Also there's this:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 19, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> Now all that's left is Applejack.



Saving the best for last, I see


----------



## TriggerHappyChicken (Jul 19, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Not sure if you can buy them but here is the link:



I love you...so much


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 21, 2011)

Somepony started a new FiM forum this month:



I've already joined, and it looks like it's got potential.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 21, 2011)

Watched the first 2 eps, guess I am a brony now .


----------



## FireEel (Jul 21, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Watched the first 2 eps, guess I am a brony now .


----------



## Arishem (Jul 21, 2011)

This poster for Comic-Con 2011 is pretty awesome.

These parody comics are even more awesome.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> This poster for Comic-Con 2011 is pretty awesome.



Don't know why, but I saved this one.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait for season 2! 



Arishem said:


> This poster for Comic-Con 2011 is pretty awesome.


New PS3 wallpaper


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 22, 2011)

Why is this show so damn funny!?

Manliness points decreasing....I won't be a brony damnit. _I won't!_



....."I'd like to be a tree"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7PGKcikaGY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Loved this part

Razor Ramon HG, its too late you are already a brony hoooooo!


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Arishem said:


> This poster for Comic-Con 2011 is pretty awesome.





They BETTER make that available to purchase in some shape or form. I love buying good-looking anime posters and giving them nice frames (wallscrolls are cool and I have a few, but framed posters look even nicer), I would frame this and display it proudly.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2011)

New headcanon.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 24, 2011)

dammit i need the new season right. fucking. now!


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 24, 2011)

So I bought the MLP happy meal toys.

Why can't I stop brushing their tails hnnnng.

But I missed Dash and got only three out of the available four : sadface

Worst part is Fluttershy wasn't available.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2011)

Is it too late to join the herd?

I just watched from ep 1 towards the dragonshy ep.



this is one of the best ever


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah, you're good.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks.

does it make me less manly if my fave pony is fluttershy?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a-okay


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 25, 2011)

I definitely need more Pinkie Pie in my life.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 25, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I definitely need more Pinkie Pie in my life.


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 26, 2011)

*Mane Cast Complete!*

Applejack is never late! (...Well, except for that one time...)



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Though it'll probably take me longer, as I have other projects, I plan to make a second set of Pony amps, featuring Celestia, Luna, DJ PON-3, Derpy, the Cutie Mark Crusaders, Zecora, and the Great and Powerful Trixie. 

Meanwhile, I'm off to Equestria Daily!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't watched this since I was a kid. My younger girl cousins loved it the most.


----------



## Sine (Jul 26, 2011)

how'd i miss this


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 26, 2011)

shiner said:


> how'd i miss this



Actually, I forgot to update in this thread. In the meantime, I did a Version 2 Rainbow Dash amp:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

...and made it 20% MORE cooler! 

Hope you like!


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 26, 2011)

You mean that forced meme?


----------



## FireEel (Jul 26, 2011)

0Fear said:


> You mean that forced meme?



What forced meme?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 26, 2011)

FireEel said:


> What forced meme?



My little pony


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iyC2ccF_-Pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireEel (Jul 27, 2011)

0Fear said:


> My little pony



Don't get you.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2011)

Think he's referring to the show itself being a forced meme. I also had the same impression until I decided to check out a few eps.

It's a very funny show that's really well made, and being "My Little Pony" I expected it to be a LOT worse. But I don't really obsess over the show like people _assume_ that everyone does. I just watch episodes, laugh, enjoy it and move on....and maybe look at some of the funny image macros/YTPs (what got me into watching it in the first place). No in-depth discussions, fanfics, toys, rule 34, etc. for me!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Don't get you.



I don't think he gets it either.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 28, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Think he's referring to the show itself being a forced meme. I also had the same impression until I decided to check out a few eps.
> 
> It's a very funny show that's really well made, and being "My Little Pony" I expected it to be a LOT worse. But I don't really obsess over the show like people _assume_ that everyone does. I just watch episodes, laugh, enjoy it and move on....and maybe look at some of the funny image macros/YTPs (what got me into watching it in the first place). No in-depth discussions, fanfics, toys, rule 34, etc. for me!



Agreed here, at the end of the day its just an enjoyable show with good entertainment value, yes its catered to little girls but I honestly believe anyone can enjoy it because its not 'girly' per se.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 28, 2011)

I enjoy the show, and I find some of the memes based on it funny (what got me interested in it). 

I appreciate the writing and character development on the show as well. I find that rare with animation these days. Other than the show though, I still don't really pay attention to the My Little Pony toy franchise. I just really enjoy the show.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 28, 2011)

0Fear said:


> You mean that forced meme?



​


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Think he's referring to the show itself being a forced meme. I also had the same impression until I decided to check out a few eps.
> 
> It's a very funny show that's really well made, and being "My Little Pony" I expected it to be a LOT worse. But I don't really obsess over the show like people _assume_ that everyone does. I just watch episodes, laugh, enjoy it and move on....and maybe look at some of the funny image macros/YTPs (what got me into watching it in the first place). No in-depth discussions, fanfics, toys, rule 34, etc. for me!



This one knows where it's at.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 29, 2011)

I watched the pilot. I can see why people would enjoy it. It reminds me of early 90s Saturday morning cartoons (like gummi bears). I wouldn't obsess over it, but it's one of those shows that seem to transcend its target audience.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 29, 2011)

Subsequent episodes are better though

also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8ydY_2soF4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Subsequent episodes are better though


In some ways, but I miss the kind of "magical girl adventure series" feel the pilot eps had sometimes.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 29, 2011)

Jacob Minkoff, Naughty Dog's lead game designer, recently wrote a blog entry professing his love for FIM. He also makes an interesting comparison between what Lauren's team accomplished and what game designers are trying to do. You can read it here: What if America did Harry Potter?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 30, 2011)

^ Very interesting read. I strongly agree.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 30, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> ^ Very interesting read. I strongly agree.



i second that.

props to him for the Uncharted ponies


----------



## FireEel (Aug 1, 2011)

Is Ponibooru down? I 've been unable to access it all day.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8WrKIvSEWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8WrKIvSEWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Aug 2, 2011)

The maker of TF and TF2 also cannot resist our magic.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U18RaoiLLTA[/YOUTUBE]
We are unstoppable.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The maker of TF and TF2 also cannot resist our magic.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U18RaoiLLTA[/YOUTUBE]
> We are unstoppable.


As I just finished informing Plat, his Hope is useless against cold hard Fact and warm fluffy Friendship


----------



## fahadintern (Aug 2, 2011)

Bet, Funny Pictures !
fashioin able Also.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 2, 2011)

You are not Rarity.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 2, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8WrKIvSEWI[/YOUTUBE]



Mind is blown.

The commenters make a good point. I wonder if South Park will be next...


----------



## Arishem (Aug 2, 2011)

Penny Arcade's Tycho has started to watch the show as well. I can only imagine how our ranks will swell once the second solar cycle begins.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 4, 2011)

wow this is awesome


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 5, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Mind is blown.
> 
> The commenters make a good point. I wonder if South Park will be next...



I can just picture Butters being a brony... then Stan becomes a closet brony, and Randy walks in on him watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic and acts like he just walked in on Stan masturbating. Then Randy starts watching it to see what all the fuss is about and becomes a hardcore brony himself. Then something big and epic happens and Randy finds out he's one of the elements of harmony or some equivalent thereof (elements of fart-mony or something South Park-esque like that). That would be the best episode ever.

So Stephen is a brony. Can the guy get anymore awesome?

This is my public outing as a brony. Only my fiance (who got me to watch the show) and one other friend knew about it before now.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 5, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> I can just picture Butters being a brony... then Stan becomes a closet brony, and Randy walks in on him watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic and acts like he just walked in on Stan masturbating. Then Randy starts watching it to see what all the fuss is about and becomes a hardcore brony himself. Then something big and epic happens and Randy finds out he's one of the elements of harmony or some equivalent thereof (elements of fart-mony or something South Park-esque like that). That would be the best episode ever.
> 
> So Stephen is a brony. Can the guy get anymore awesome?
> 
> This is my public outing as a brony. Only my fiance (who got me to watch the show) and one other friend knew about it before now.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 6, 2011)

^Haha. I had a feeling someone would post one of those memes. I've been seeing them all over the place.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 6, 2011)

*ROW ROW CHANGE THE WEATHER!*​


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a goofy idea I got, watching "Bridle Gossip" last night:



lol, Poison Joke as an alchemy ingredient?  

Oh well, at least I have ponies to keep my company between now and November...


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Is the new season confirmed for November? I know production ends in December, but they'll most likely begin airing episodes before then.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4f9m4OYkCY[/YOUTUBE]

Found the vid on newgrounds.

Guess I'll have to check this show out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 10, 2011)

First I was like

lol you watch my little pony? lol wut is DAT shit.

then I decided to watch

suddenly 6 am watched up to 15


oh god im now a brony

I totally need a new set. halp?


----------



## FireEel (Aug 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> First I was like
> 
> lol you watch my little pony? lol wut is DAT shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you thank you =w=

used the picture 6 times already. though the haters are with huge numbers. I will not give up

ordered this shirt yesterday :ho


----------



## FireEel (Aug 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Thank you thank you =w=
> 
> used the picture 6 times already. though the haters are with huge numbers. I will not give up
> 
> ordered this shirt yesterday :ho



Hmm...once yours arrive, lemme know if it comes in this version.



The words are slightly different. Not a major issue, but still slightly annoying for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure but I think that I saw that one as a seperate t-shirt.

also lolol saw the pony creator




My pony


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 11, 2011)

Everybody post your ponies!



I like the color orange, if you can't tell. One of these days, I'm going to go into Paint and add a cutie mark.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

same just don't know what


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

lolololol screw that

GARpony


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 13, 2011)

McDonalds is finally offering those Pony toys over here, bad thing is they're only offering Cherilee, Rainbow, Twlight and Pinkie.

No Fluttershy makes me mad.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

all twilight and no fluttershy makes veg a dull boy


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Chris Sims endorses this show so I'm sure there's 100% nothing wrong with it.

I'm in.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

Let us welcome you then, make merry with the good folk of the thread. Or something.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 14, 2011)

There can be no wrong with MLP. Except everything before G4.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

And potentially after G1.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Gotta say it's something to see there's someone who likes both Wu-Tang Clan and My Little Pony well enough to sync a video about it:

[YOUTUBE]NVGI6mhfJyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 14, 2011)

I just heard about "Cupcakes" and the Luna Game. 

What the fuck...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Lemme guess: soul destroying fan fiction?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 14, 2011)

^Yep. Cupcakes is a disturbing and grousome fanfiction.

The Luna Game is similar to the "Scary Maze Game". Essentially, it's like a screamer.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 14, 2011)

This is why I'm glad I stay away from fanfiction and the like 

More awesome youtube parodies instead please!

EDIT: Still one of the best YT Poops I've seen


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 14, 2011)

Previous fandoms have taught me to stay away from fanfiction and I'm certainly not going to let fanfiction ruin the most innnocent fandom I've been a part of in years. I enjoy some of the fanmade stuff on YouTube, parody videos and AMVs and whatnot, not to mention Super Ponybeat, but I'm steering clear of fanfiction and, for the most part, fanart. Nothx, Rule 34.

I've heard of this Cupcakes fanfic. My fiance told me a bit about it, having checked it out herself. This is my first time hearing of the Luna game though.


----------



## Chasseur (Aug 14, 2011)

when I heard of My little Pony for the first time is was like: What the hell??

But then I watched the first episode and the second and so on and now I can't stop watching because it's just so funny and I love the letters, Twilight writes to princess Celestia at the end of each episode.
These morals are really important for every friendship and you can see it as a tip for you life.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2011)

One of my favorite fanfics for MLP is Fallout: Equestria <3


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

fuck yeah! :33 the pony i luve's DJPON3 and rainbow dash


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Chris Sims endorses this show so I'm sure there's 100% nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I'm in.






And catching up abit.

just watched that rarity episode with the dogs.


.....hilarious. I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINIIIIIING


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2011)

watching MLP while listening to Deicide is hilarious, in some episodes, It can sync up with Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 15, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> This is why I'm glad I stay away from fanfiction and the like
> 
> More awesome youtube parodies instead please!
> 
> EDIT: Still one of the best YT Poops I've seen


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 15, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Nice.
> 
> I recently stumbled onto this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qomos5A1BFE[/YOUTUBE]



 that ones great

   make some of the best.

These are good too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8inZomBYVOo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7uWBHrhX3M[/YOUTUBE]

Probably my favourite things to come out of this fandom besides some of the music remixes and memes.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2011)

The ONLY problem I have with the series is that the loud and obvious opening song makes it hard to hide the fact that I am watching this show to others in the house/at work and it also reminds *me* that I am, in fact... watching this show.  

I wonder if the next season is going to make episodes that cater even more to their unexpected fanbase.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 15, 2011)

This amused me:



Based on this story:


----------



## FireEel (Aug 15, 2011)

Furious George said:


> The ONLY problem I have with the series is that the loud and obvious opening song makes it hard to hide the fact that I am watching this show to others in the house/at work and it also reminds *me* that I am, in fact... watching this show.
> 
> I wonder if the next season is going to make episodes that cater even more to their unexpected fanbase.



I feel ya bro.

I was too late to fast-forward the opening when my mom walked in on me during the "My Little Pony~" part.

Oh God her horrified face, it was worst than me getting caught watching porn.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 15, 2011)

Headphones are your friend. 

Of course, I often watch it when no one else is home or if everyone else is asleep. But then, I know guys who admit they watch "Hannah Montana" so it's not like it's their place to throw stones.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

So season two it's coming on october... And there hasnt been any anouncements about it yet? You think that they should had said something on comi-con or something. 

I wish that DJ-pon makes more appearances. At least Derpy will be featured lol.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd personally like to see Trixie become a recurring rival for Twilight in the coming season.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 16, 2011)

I just skip past the opening lol.



Furious George said:


> I wonder if the next season is going to make episodes that cater even more to their unexpected fanbase.



If they do then I don't think it will be as good. It's the core aspect of the show that we all like, and if they do a whole episode based on derpy hooves and have every episode have brony references all the time, then it would just be like they are selling out. Heck, I don't even want them to do multi-episode story arcs.

It's a shame Faust isn't behind the next season but I hope the brony stuff is limited to background cameos/slight references rather than the in your face stuff.

That and we still gotta remember the target audience is 5-10 year old girls


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I'd personally like to see Trixie become a recurring rival for Twilight in the coming season.



That has been said by fans ever since Trixie first appeared. I just wish she does become that.


> That and we still gotta remember the target audience is 5-10 year old girls


well obviously the cant go all bronie thing, just keeping it on the background and stuff. And the bronies should also respect that fact.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed on the not selling out part. Some slight references here and there to brony stuff and background appearances by Derpy Hooves would be fine, but let's keep it to a minimum and have the show follow the same format as with Season 1. The brony fanservices are better kept to the commercials (like the Equestria Girls commercial, which references bronies and DJ P0N3).

We'll probably get more appearances from characters like Zecora, Gilda, and Trixie, and it's already been confirmed that we'll see Princess Luna again.

So the new episodes are set to begin in October? Hellz yeaz! I've recently begun admitting to people that I like this show. I even showed someone the Cupcakes song last night and she commented that she felt like she was stoned the entire time she was watching it, but she loved it, so... hurray for spreading the pony love! I also find myself singing Cupcakes or Hush Now Quiet Now completely out of the blue to my friends, though they don't know the origin of these songs.

I tend to watch MLP:FiM late at night when everyone else is asleep (it's like masturbating or watching porn: you don't want to get caught, so I always turn the volume down when the theme song starts). However, I've recently begun watching it during the day as well. I don't try as hard to hide it. Everyone knows I watch The Powerpuff Girls and that I used to watch My Life as a Teenage Robot, so it wouldn't be the first time I've been caught watching a cartoon for little girls. 

The big difference between grown men watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic and grown men watching Hannah Montana is that Hannah Montana actually does suck balls.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 16, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> The big difference between grown men watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic and grown men watching *Hannah Montana is that Hannah Montana actually does suck balls*.



Figuratively AND literally lololol


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I just skip past the opening lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed on all points. Good to see we have some level-headed bronies around here.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree about derpy hooves being in the background but I hope we see her derpiness more next season


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 17, 2011)

Part of me would like to hear Derpy or Dr. Whooves talk at one point. 

But for the most part, the show should remain the same. Little winks to the audience are fine though.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 17, 2011)

Derpy's single line in Season 1 was "MUUUUUUUFFIIIIIIIINS!" The most she's done is drop a bunch of stuff on Twilight's head in Feeling Pinkie Keen. That's about all we really need to see of her. I don't really want her to be formally introduced as a character. The last thing this show needs is a Cheese type character (see: Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends).


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 17, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> Derpy's single line in Season 1 was "MUUUUUUUFFIIIIIIIINS!"



But she delivered it so well. It was adorable.



Light Warrior said:


> The most she's done is drop a bunch of stuff on Twilight's head in Feeling Pinkie Keen. That's about all we really need to see of her. I don't really want her to be formally introduced as a character. The last thing this show needs is a Cheese type character (see: Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends).



I would like her to remain a recurring background character. We don't need to know anything about her. It's more fun that way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

inb4 derpy talks and turns out to be extremely smart and more skilled at magic than twilight.

:ho

Why doesn't this show have a fanclub


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 17, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> But she delivered it so well. It was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like her to remain a recurring background character. We don't need to know anything about her. It's more fun that way.


Agreed on both counts.

And yes, we need our own FC. Who wants to start one? I don't know if I'd have the time and commitment to maintain an FC, so if somebody else wants to start one, have at it. Though I guess maintaining an MLP:FiM FC couldn't be that hard; it's not like a Naruto pairings FC where constant policing is needed.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

it will probably be filled with "LOLOL DERP DERP LOLOL DJ-PON-3 AND LOL RAINBOW DASH SOO GAY"


also shitloads of brohoofing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the only pony related FC I could find.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

spamming the cosplay groups I am part of with ponies is so muuuuch fun


rage RAGE everywhere =w=


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it will probably be filled with "LOLOL DERP DERP LOLOL DJ-PON-3 AND LOL RAINBOW DASH SOO GAY"
> 
> 
> also shitloads of brohoofing



True. I'd prefer actual discussions of the series over spam and overuse of memes, so I'm not sure how well an FC would work, especially during off-seasons such as now when there's not much to discuss.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

I know one thing.

it would be hilarious =w=

my little brony be so hilarious


----------



## Furious George (Aug 17, 2011)

Just saw the season finale. Finally caught up.  

Is anyone else hoping that the next season will be more focused on Equestria's legends/folklore like the first episode was? 

The show is perfectly fine just kicking about in Ponyville, but that first episode gave me the impression that the Elements of Harmony would play a bigger role.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Just saw the season finale. Finally caught up.
> 
> Is anyone else hoping that the next season will be more focused on Equestria's legends/folklore like the first episode was?
> 
> The show is perfectly fine just kicking about in Ponyville, but that first episode gave me the impression that the Elements of Harmony would play a bigger role.


I'm with you there, as long as it doesn't completely replace the current format I definitely wouldn't mind seeing a little more story mixed in.


----------



## FireEel (Aug 17, 2011)

5 star thread!

Way to go bronies!


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

FireEel said:


> I feel ya bro.
> 
> I was too late to fast-forward the opening when my mom walked in on me during the "My Little Pony~" part.
> 
> Oh God her horrified face, it was worst than me getting caught watching porn.



lol, there are worse things, trust me.  Still must've been awkward, though.

At least in my case, my roommate was the one who introduced me to the show in the first place, and I've made no secret of being a Brony in any of my online incarnations.



Suigetsu said:


> well obviously the cant go all bronie thing, just keeping it on the background and stuff. And the bronies should also respect that fact.



I concur. I used to watch the Powerpuff Girls back when I was in college, and the thing I loved about it was its multi-layered style of humor. On the surface was stuff aimed at kids, but there was also a snarky subtext of double-entendres, as well as political, social and pop culture satire, that probably whizzed right over most kids' heads, but made us laugh our asses off. They're better off keeping it subtle like that.



MunchKing said:


> I would like [Derpy] to remain a recurring background character. We don't need to know anything about her. It's more fun that way.



Agreed. And not necessarily in every episode, something you have to keep an eye out for while you're watching. Derpy started out as an animation glitch, and I also think she works best as an anomaly of sorts in the show.



Vegitto-kun said:


> Why doesn't this show have a fanclub?



I've been asking that since last month. Sadly, like some others have said, I'm too strapped for time to be a proper FC owner, or I would have started one myself.



Light Warrior said:


> True. I'd prefer actual discussions of the series over spam and overuse of memes, so I'm not sure how well an FC would work, especially during off-seasons such as now when there's not much to discuss.



While I agree about "overuse" of them, I otherwise tend to see Pony memes as a form of fan art. And, as I've seen on Equestria Forums, there's no shortage of Season 2 speculations. For instance:



Funkfreed said:


> I'd personally like to see Trixie become a recurring rival for Twilight in the coming season.



Not only that, but a lot of fans seem to be hedging their bets on Trixie becoming Luna's apprentice, what Luna's been up to since her return, and the full nature of Twilight's hidden potential, among other things.



Furious George said:


> Is anyone else hoping that the next season will be more focused on Equestria's legends/folklore like the first episode was?
> 
> The show is perfectly fine just kicking about in Ponyville, but that first episode gave me the impression that the Elements of Harmony would play a bigger role.



I also think they occasional "adventure/lore" episode would be an interesting change of pace. From what I read, Faust wanted to have more of those sort of episodes, but the production schedule often left them with only enough time to focus on Slice Of Life stories. Personally, I think this worked just fine, as it let us all get to know the mane characters better, and laid the groundwork for branching out without sacrificing character development.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy pony memes. Yes, more folklore in Season 2 would be nice. Season 1's focus seems to be mostly on Twilight learning lessons about friendship through her experiences with the rest of the Mane Cast, so Slice of Life type episodes worked for this purpose, and they were able to flesh out the pony universe in these episodes by introducing us to parasprites, ursa majors and minors, cockatrices, griffons, Winter Wrap Up, the Running of the Leaves, cutie marks, Cloudsdale, and other species, events, places, and concepts. Perhaps in Season 2, everything Twilight and the others have learned can come into play as they go on another big adventure where the stakes are high as we saw in the pilot two-parter. The Elements of Harmony could come into play yet again during these sorts of adventures.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2011)

I just want more moments of fluttershy being a demon.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 19, 2011)

A lot of people have suggested an episode where Fluttershy takes "being assertive" too far. I imagine something along the lines of the Bubblevicious episode from Season 1 of The Powerpuff Girls, which is a fan favorite and even Craig McCracken's all time favorite episode.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2011)

I really think that the season finale was more then enough of Fluttershy being assertive. 

I wouldn't mind more but the season finale was so perfect that I'm worried they'll play the whole thing out, over-doing Fluttershy's "over-doingness".


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2011)

Just finished stare master.


THE STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE


but seriously? how badass was it of her? fucking out staring a fucking monster that petrifies you if you look at it.


also....this episode had a moment that I thought "this for little kids?"

when the crusaders tripped over the rock and they find twilight's stone "corpse" witha snail sliding over her eye ._.

kinda creepy


also is there like a main forum for the fandom,


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 19, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> A lot of people have suggested an episode where Fluttershy takes "being assertive" too far. I imagine something along the lines of the Bubblevicious episode from Season 1 of The Powerpuff Girls, which is a fan favorite and even Craig McCracken's all time favorite episode.



Was that the one where bubbles becomes mojo jojo? cos I think that has to be the funniest cartoons ever.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

866 posts? what is the appeal of this show??


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 19, 2011)

I have watched my little pony:Friendship is Magic,i do not like it.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> 866 posts? what is the appeal of this show??



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPnVH_Gn3po&list=FLi_7amahyVvAD_BwAU6MoTg&index=53[/YOUTUBE]



ShikaNaraNicole said:


> I have watched my little pony:Friendship is Magic,i do not like it.



eh, whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

Talon. said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPnVH_Gn3po&list=FLi_7amahyVvAD_BwAU6MoTg&index=53[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> eh, whatever floats yer boat.



thanks for the link. i dont think the show is really that good though.


----------



## FireEel (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> 866 posts? what is the appeal of this show??



It's like distilled happiness.

After a harsh day at work, I come home to an ep of MLP:FiM and it relives my stress immensely.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7PGKcikaGY[/YOUTUBE]



cbark42 said:


> thanks for the link. i dont think the show is really that good though.



True, this show's not for everybody.

I do hope you are not judging it on the first 2 ep though. Many fans feel its the weakest part of the series.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 19, 2011)

ShikaNaraNicole said:


> I have watched my little pony:Friendship is Magic,i do not like it.



No one cares.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Was that the one where bubbles becomes mojo jojo? cos I think that has to be the funniest cartoons ever.



I think they're talking about the one where Bubbles becomes a pissed off psycho and beats the crap out of anyone who breaks even the smallest law.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> also is there like a main forum for the fandom,



Don't know if there's a "mane" one, but last month I joined Equestria Forums, a growing community of FiM fans.

Source with more pics

Over there, I go by the name shadesmaclean, same avatar/sig set as here.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2011)

il join it tonight as lol guess what?


vegitto-kun

like everywhere and everything. so original~

and lol I hate how people are dissing MLP after watching one or maybe two episodes WATCH UNTILL EPISODE 4-5 and then you will shit rainbows.

and oh lolololol the hardest hater I know now has changed his skypename to brian the brony. and now he is acting pretty....nicely to the brony thing. he himself says that he is stage 3 while I am stage 5? don't really know about the stages but meh


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm at Ramencon in Merrillville, IN with my fiance right now. I've openly admit to being a brony here, I've purchased a Brony Badge, and my fiance is now cosplaying in a Rainbow Dash hoodie that she purchased here. Ponies are in this season!

I didn't really like the show after the pilot either. It took me about a month to pick the show back up after the first episode and finally watch Part 2 of the pilot. It was at least a week after that before I watched episode 3 and then I began watching on a fairly regular basis. By episode 10, I was pretty much hooked, and by episode 26, I was certainly shitting rainbows.

And yeah, Bubblevicious is the episode of The Powerpuff Girls where Bubbles goes "hardcore" and starts beating people up for even the pettiest of crimes. The episode where Bubbles gets amnesia and thinks she's Mojo Jojo is called Los Dos Mojos (also a really good episode).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2011)

I openly admit being a brony too. 


bought a rainbow dash shirt which I will wear at the days I wont be cosplaying at the largest convention in the netherlands.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 20, 2011)

On a weekend I was like alright lets see what the hype is about

ep 1: nice animation, nothing too great but its still early days

ep 2: a bit better lets see if it improves

ep3-26 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 20, 2011)

coolest vid on internet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bjkM_y-Wps&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 20, 2011)

I was skeptical about the show, and had no real interest in checking it out until I found out Faust was involved. One friday night I gave the first couple episodes a watch, liked them, but wasn't exactly hooked. Next day watched episodes 3 and 4 and well, you know...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 21, 2011)

at episode 24 now.


its almost done ;___;


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 21, 2011)

The last two episodes are a delight. The last one in particular will leave you itching for Season 2.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 21, 2011)

is this for reals


----------



## Arishem (Aug 21, 2011)

Hub's Fall promo revealed some footage from season 2.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYnZ5y_IOWg[/YOUTUBE]Looks like the princess is getting ready to send some bitches to the moon.

The developers for Fighting is Magic have also released some slick attack animations.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 21, 2011)

Celestia looks fucking pissed...

Also, I like Rarity's bitchslap attack. Where can you even find that game?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Hub's Fall promo revealed some footage from season 2.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYnZ5y_IOWg[/YOUTUBE]Looks like the princess is getting ready to send some bitches to the moon.
> 
> The developers for Fighting is Magic have also released some slick attack animations.



wut? lol. 

that clip doesnt help much.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 21, 2011)

We might not have to wait much longer.





> *Update* MULTIPLE people from the FiM team have confirmed the title/description of the episode
> 
> *Update #2* Regardless of the actual title/description being confirmed, TV air dates are always subject to change.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireEel (Aug 21, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> is this for reals



Check out the show, and judge for yourself then.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there a regular version of the Season 2 promo video? That video seems more like a joke than anything else to me.

Where did that Season 2 premiere synopsis come from? It sounds like too much of a rehash of the pilot to me. If they can execute this plot in an original manner, then it's more than welcome.

September is a bit earlier than I expected for the season premiere, but that would be nice. I was thinking it would start in October at the earliest, maybe November. Whatever the case, it's coming and I'm excited!


----------



## Arishem (Aug 22, 2011)

That promo video is for Hub's entire lineup of Fall programing, so the clip of season 2 is only a couple seconds long. As for the season premier, the summary was confirmed by Sibsy, one of show's lead animators, and it is going to arrive on September 17th. Despite the similarities to the pilot, I'm sure they've learned their lesson and have produced a more enjoyable story. What will be interesting to see is if Discord is a recurring villain.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> is this for reals



Yes.

It's a very decent animated show. It's targeted at children but it manages to entertain an older demographic, which is a testament to the writing staff. 

It cheers me up just watching it. Not many things can do that.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 22, 2011)

The innocent charm is part of the appeal. Almost every other show I watch is dark and depressing, so it's a breath of fresh air to see a good children's show in the 2010's.


----------



## FireEel (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 23, 2011)

September 17, 2011 is the confirmed season premiere date and it looks like the premiere will be another two-parter (though only Part 1 will premiere on September 17 if I understood correctly). It won't be long now! NEED MOAR PONIES!


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 23, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> September 17, 2011 is the confirmed season premiere date and it looks like the premiere will be another two-parter (though only Part 1 will premiere on September 17 if I understood correctly). It won't be long now! NEED MOAR PONIES!





I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 23, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> September 17, 2011 is the confirmed season premiere date and it looks like the premiere will be another two-parter (though only Part 1 will premiere on September 17 if I understood correctly). It won't be long now! NEED MOAR PONIES!



 can't wait


----------



## Talon. (Aug 23, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> September 17, 2011 is the confirmed season premiere date and it looks like the premiere will be another two-parter (though only Part 1 will premiere on September 17 if I understood correctly). It won't be long now! NEED MOAR PONIES!



YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireEel (Aug 23, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> September 17, 2011 is the confirmed season premiere date and it looks like the premiere will be another two-parter (though only Part 1 will premiere on September 17 if I understood correctly). It won't be long now! NEED MOAR PONIES!



YES YES YES


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing this "Discord" fellow.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

*Celestia + Luna amps!*

And more great news!

Sorry for the long delay, everypony, but I've been working on a lot of projects this month, most of which y'all won't see the fruits of until later this fall, but I did finish the Celestia amp:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

and Luna:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Soooo looking forward to Season 2!


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 24, 2011)

I have PMed Stealth Tomato in the Fanclubs forum for permission to create an MLP:FiM FC. I will let you all know when I have received a response. My proposed title for the FC is "Rolling With My Bronies: The My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic FC" although I might remove the "Rolling With My Bronies" part if the title is deemed too long. Any other suggestions?


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> Any other suggestions?



If you decide to create a fan art gallery, feel free to include my amp designs and memes. 

...And joinage should be taken as a given.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, fanart is very much welcome. Banners too.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 24, 2011)

We totally need an FC.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 24, 2011)

No response yet. Maybe I should PM Naruko instead since she seems to be more active in the FC forums.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 24, 2011)

Ironically, if a FC does happen, it may be the only one I remain active in.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 25, 2011)

This is the only thread I've been posting in recently. What does that tell you? Makes you wonder why I'm even on a Naruto forum to begin with if all I want to talk about is My Little Pony.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 25, 2011)

I also enjoy MLP: Friendship is Magic ,I saw all 26 episodes
My favorite ponies are Pinkie Pie,Raindow Dash,and Sweetie Belle
My favorite episode is the Sonic Rainboom


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to join this fanclub as well.

I think 'brony' is a bit too . . . I don't know, _memetic_ to be included in the title; it always irks me a bit when other people believe that I'm watching this show simply to 'troll', and the heavy presence of memes and fan-related terms don't exactly placate the situation.

The title should be more elegant and prestigious; as if this were the type of show that ought to win 'Outstanding Drama Series'.

(Did someone one-star this thread? How rude.)


----------



## FireEel (Aug 25, 2011)

The trolls and haters are bringing down our stars it seems.

Every brony do your part, make this a 5-star thread once more!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTy5HJnHeFs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 25, 2011)

Winchester said:


> I would like to join this fanclub as well.
> 
> I think 'brony' is a bit too . . . I don't know, _memetic_ to be included in the title; it always irks me a bit when other people believe that I'm watching this show simply to 'troll', and the heavy presence of memes and fan-related terms don't exactly placate the situation.
> 
> ...



I suppose I could just call it the My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic FC, without some kind of fancy title. The title is long enough as it is.

Unless somebody else has a suggestion?


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 26, 2011)

^^,

Brony gang war.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 26, 2011)

The fanclub has been created and is awaiting moderator validation. A link will be provided here once the fanclub is visible to the general public. It will be in the Other Anime/Manga FC subforum.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 26, 2011)

But it's not an anime or a manga.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 26, 2011)

But it's not an anime or a manga.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 27, 2011)

That's where I was told to make the thread, otherwise I'd have put it in the General Fanclubs section. I noticed while going through the Other Anime/Manga Fanclub Directory thread that there are fanclubs there for other shows that aren't anime or manga such as Ed, Edd n' Eddy. I guess it would make more sense if it were titled "Other Cartoon Fanclubs" or "Other Animation Fanclubs."


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 28, 2011)

FC please.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 28, 2011)

new season starts on the 17th  inkiepie


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 28, 2011)

so any place to download this i dont live in the states............... i want to watch this


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 28, 2011)

All of Season 1 is up on youtube in HD, just search for it.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 29, 2011)

I never thought I would ever post in this thread but around a week ago I started to watch the series just to see what the hype was all about.  

And after the first few episodes it actually got me hooked. Whenever I had a bit of free time I sat behind my computer to watch another episode. Finished the last one yesterday.


I especially enjoy the main characters and their interactions, for some reason it really works out so well. I definitely got the feeling that the people working on this show really care about their characters.


I'm looking forward to season 2. And you know this series has caught you when you're looking on Youtube about anything "My Little Pony" related.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 29, 2011)

i wonder how much of a hit this show will be outside the states. I mean, this could be the next Spongebob. hell, the way i see it, it has surpassed that yellow loser in every possible way.


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 29, 2011)

This show may never be as popular as Spongebob (due to the reputation of the franchise in general and also because it airs on a network not a lot of people have), but it's better in every way fathomable.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd say it's about on the same level as early Spongebob.

It's way better than new Spongebob though.


----------



## FireEel (Aug 29, 2011)

It's a tremendous pity this show doesn't have a following in Asia.

Hardly anyone in Singapore watches it. The mere mention of "My Little Pony" churns up images of something that only a little girl would watch.

And we need Japan to get into the craze. Once they do...the high level replicas and figurines would follow!


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, we need Japan to jump on the bandwagon. They'd probably make a My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Z!


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 30, 2011)

Talon. said:


> new season starts on the 17th  inkiepie



Any screen caps of the season? or a season preview?  dammit I want to see what's up with Luna.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 30, 2011)

FireEel said:


> And we need Japan to get into the craze. Once they do...the high level replicas and figurines would follow!



Don't forget the hentai that will inevitably follow.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3__pR3NBf34&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

!!!


----------



## FireEel (Aug 31, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Don't forget the hentai that will inevitably follow.



When were you under the assumption there weren't MLP hentai already


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 31, 2011)

How about we make this TV show of the Month and create more bronies in time for season 2? 

There will be no lack of discussion though that's for sure with the new shit being pumped out every minute by this fandom


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 31, 2011)

FireEel said:


> When were you under the assumption there weren't MLP hentai already







Razor Ramon HG said:


> How about we make this TV show of the Month and create more bronies in time for season 2?
> 
> There will be no lack of discussion though that's for sure with the new shit being pumped out every minute by this fandom



It would be a good way to celebrate the new season.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 31, 2011)

Went to a convention.


thought OH HEY LETS PUT ON A PONY SHIRT TO TROLL MAH FRIENDS.


so many bronies and pegasis at that con seriously. this smoking hot yoko cosplayer was like "OMG BRONY" and glomped me. DEM TITS YO

also won blazblue tournament while wearing shirt.



me and my friend with some of the bronies and yes that is a derpy hooves.

also lawl we switched cosplays. I normally am russia and he italy.



and fuck image constrictions PONIES


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

post pics of the yoko cosplayer, I want to see her applejacks! =D

Man I want an applejack shirt, those that had the CM on the lower part are super awesome and chick


----------



## FireEel (Sep 1, 2011)

The new fan-designed pony shirts are out at welovefine!


----------



## Talon. (Sep 1, 2011)

FireEel said:


> It's a tremendous pity this show doesn't have a following in Asia.
> 
> Hardly anyone in Singapore watches it. The mere mention of "My Little Pony" churns up images of something that only a little girl would watch.
> 
> And we need Japan to get into the craze. Once they do...the high level replicas and figurines would follow!



SH Figuarts Rainbow Dash? DO WANT.




FireEel said:


> The new fan-designed pony shirts are out at welovefine!




i love the Nyan Rainbow Dash shirt.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2011)

I get paid this week, gonna buy me some pony shirts


----------



## Arishem (Sep 1, 2011)

This  3D models are pretty damn impressive.


----------



## MunchKing (Sep 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Went to a convention.
> 
> 
> thought OH HEY LETS PUT ON A PONY SHIRT TO TROLL MAH FRIENDS.
> ...





In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the ponies. Then when you get the ponies, then you get the women.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the ponies. Then when you get the ponies, then you get the women.



so true so true.


though lol holland :ho


and if I find the yoko I shall post her.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 1, 2011)

That Nyan Rainbow Dash shirt is awesome. All those shirts are awesome, actually. Those 3D models are pretty impressive too.

I wonder what's taking the mods so long to validate the FC I made. Perhaps they're busy with school or something. I'm hoping it'll be ready in time for the new season.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Sep 1, 2011)

Requesting joinage when it finally gets passed. ;P

I like some of the clothing designs that are out but I'm hoping they'll eventually release something tasteful and a bit more subtle: 's been wanting a loose but slender sky blue hoodie with a cloud and lightning bolt insignia on the left breast ? or right, whichever.

Speaking of which, there needs to be a Rainbow Dash fanclub. 'Pony among Ponies', 'Certified Iron Pony', 'Best Young Flier' . . . '_Pony of the Year_' - Rainbow Dash FC. (I'm kidding, I'm kidding. ~_~)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2011)

no no THERE MUST BE ONE

FOR EVERY PONY

even scootaloo


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 1, 2011)

Not the Gay Vampire: The Twilight Sparkle FC
You're Going to Love Her: The Fluttershy FC
Faithful and Strong: The Applejack FC
Cupcakes, Cupcakes, Cupcakes! The Pinkie Pie FC
Afraid to Get Dirty? The Rarity FC or I Thought You Wanted Whining: The Rarity FC
20% Cooler in 10 Seconds Flat: The Rainbow Dash FC
AH WANT IT NOW! The Apple Bloom FC
Hush Now, Quiet Now, It's Time to Go to Bed! The Sweetie Belle FC
Scoot-Scootaloo! The Scootaloo FC

Etc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2011)

I am disturbed by the lack of derpy hooves FC


----------



## FireEel (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZNqnsTf1f8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 2, 2011)

FireEel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZNqnsTf1f8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



OH GOD, MY MIND. IT'S FULL OF FUCK!


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am disturbed by the lack of derpy hooves FC


Muffins! The Derpy Hooves FC

Howzat? 



FireEel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZNqnsTf1f8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


That was actually very well done. I'd have believed you if you'd said that was official.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 2, 2011)

I liked the flour's engrish.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 2, 2011)

*A thousand years ago, two regal sisters of unimaginable power ruled the land together, and created harmony for all living creatures. The elder sister held might over the sun, while the younger sister wielded the powers of the moon.

The peace was not to last however, as jealousy will soon tear a rift between the alicorn sisters, and threaten the fate of Equestria itself...*

_"An amazing tale of betrayal and love that would touch the hearts of _all."
- 4Hoof

_"The writing treats the intelligence of anyone of every age with respect."_
- The Pony Nook


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 2, 2011)

Season 2 come quick ...


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 2, 2011)

I've finished my third run through the first season and we still have half a month to go before Season 2 begins. How will I pass the time? Fourth run through Season 1?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Sep 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no no THERE MUST BE ONE
> 
> FOR EVERY PONY
> 
> even scootaloo



Whaddaya mean '_even_ scootaloo'?

Whaddaya tryin' to say? Ya' tryin' to start somethin'?


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 3, 2011)

Never badmouth Scootaloo!


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 3, 2011)

2 weeks till season two!


----------



## JH24 (Sep 4, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> 2 weeks till season two!




I'm looking forward to it, although I probably won't watch until the first few episodes have aired. For some reason I always enjoy watching episodes in a batch instead of one every (few) week(s)



I re-watched "The Ticketmaster" earlier today. I can't believe I didn't pay as much attention to this scene the first time I watched it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8iWgoOxaYU[/YOUTUBE]


Some other favorite moments 



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xczDd2_X0DI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toKSJqwO02I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj1CfFjaqr0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7PGKcikaGY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKJNla4zT3U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GFFUfcG-88[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Us2uRwsRo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaTpLJtBbkI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 4, 2011)

Though the music is original, it's clearly inspired by the Benny Hill Theme. They use that same track again in A Bird in the Hoof:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Whaddaya mean '_even_ scootaloo'?
> 
> Whaddaya tryin' to say? Ya' tryin' to start somethin'?


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2011)

I seriously need a pony set >_>


----------



## FireEel (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2011)

this is so fucking epic seriously

[YOUTUBE]PLjpTtxH4Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 5, 2011)

*DJ PON-3! Live!*

Put your hooves in the air and make some noise, everypony!

DJ PON-3's in the house!



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2011)

so used the new pony maker

old version



new version



been thinking of a name for her.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2011)

At the risk of sounding stupid, is this real?


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say... no.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2011)

After reading it again, yeah, it looks fake.

I thought they were fanics or something from 4chan.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 5, 2011)

Who wants to be co-owner?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 6, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> Who wants to be co-owner?



I am so in on that FC.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 6, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, is this real?



I really wish it was real.

That's my interpretation of how an actual MLP novel would look.

And don't worry, you are not the first to ask, someone else tried looking for it on Amazon


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## MunchKing (Sep 7, 2011)

^^



Beautiful.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 7, 2011)

Winchester said:


>



I second this, manly tears were shed.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 7, 2011)

So poignantly sad...



Spitfire looks odd without her Wonderbolt uniform on. We've never seen her like that on the show.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2011)

These just came in. 

for me and my friends




Guess which characters we used for the colors~

except the pegasis one. she just picked random XD

mine is the yellow pink one


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> These just came in.
> 
> for me and my friends
> 
> ...



top to bottom:

Applejack
Rainbow Dash
Fluttershy
Rarity?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2011)

Talon. said:


> top to bottom:
> 
> Applejack
> Rainbow Dash
> ...



Applejack
derpy hooves
fluttershy
random colors XD


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 8, 2011)

Ohh, Derpy Hooves. I guessed wrong in the MLP:FiM FC. I, too, said Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 9, 2011)

Failed to recognise derpy hooves armband?




blasphemy


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish i had some kind of Paint-like program on my Mac. 

i wanna make some PR Ponies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I wish i had some kind of Paint-like program on my Mac.
> 
> i wanna make some PR Ponies.



Use the pony creator thing. or just download photoshop for your mac :ho


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Use the pony creator thing. or just download photoshop for your mac :ho



I suck with photoshop.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I suck with photoshop.



But paint is so shitty compared to photoshop. I find photoshop so much more easy.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 12, 2011)

Season 2 clip. Warning: shows what the villain looks like so if you want to avoid spoilers don't watch!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2011)

Just going by that short clip, I hope Discord is a recurring villain. It's amazing that the writers were able to come up with an ideal antagonist for this show, and they got the perfect actor to voice him. 

Also, this is the best art the herd has ever produced:


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2011)

^That is awesome. 

Should I take the plunge at watch the spoilery video?

EDIT: I did and he sounds awesome.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 14, 2011)

Contains some background info on discord (he appears in statue form). Also explains the "Chaos" rumour I guess.

Here it is on youtube


----------



## Talon. (Sep 14, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Just going by that short clip, I hope Discord is a recurring villain. It's amazing that the writers were able to come up with an ideal antagonist for this show, and they got the perfect actor to voice him.
> 
> Also, this is the best art the herd has ever produced:



i totally dig the Pinkie Pie mech.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2011)

D'aww there is a twist cameo, I thought they forgot about her.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking at the names on the picture, it's no surprise that this show has been such a great success. 

Lauren just gave a very comprehensive interview with EQ. It clears up some misconceptions and also reveals a lot about her creative process. Anyone interested can find it here:


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 15, 2011)

Why am I not surprised to see South Park and Scary Movie 2 in that pic?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 16, 2011)

Less than 24 hours till the premiere


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)

AWW YEAAAAHHHH.

PREMIERE NOW.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Discord sounds really nice


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)

FLUTTERSHY NOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)

So yeah premiere has ended, opinions ?

Edit:
*Spoiler*: _My take_ 



Generally liked it, it was fun, had references, was overall nice and great. Discord seems like a really likable character for now, except for what he did to Fluttershy. FLUTTERSHY.

I liked that part though, just shows you that Fluttershy is probably the one out of the mane 6 who is most "pure" considering Discord had to cheat. I can see Twilight finding friendship in the next episode and saving the day.

Discord manipulating reality and hallucinations and stuff was awesome.




Overall nice opening for season 2 as of now.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2011)

Where can I watch the premier


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)

It should be out on youtube in a while, just check it out.

Otherwise you could check out the streams and see whether they've got any recordings.

DL
DL
DL
DL


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been put up on youtube and fuck if it wasn't awesome.

Longer Trailer
Longer Trailer


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat premier


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 17, 2011)

In regard to that big picture: why isn't My Life as a Teenage Robot included in Rob Renzetti's repertoire? It may not have been that successful of a show (though three seasons isn't bad), but it was his very own show, and most people have at least heard of it.


*Spoiler*: _New episode_ 



Awesomesauce! I like Discord, and I also loved how incorruptible Fluttershy was. Also, that Chocolate Rain reference was totally intentional! Gotta love how in tune the show's writers are with the web community!

Can't wait for Part 2. Shit is goin' down!


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Mark my words, I am going to knock up some girl until I get a daughter. THEN I will order the inevitable DVD sets of this show for her. >_> 

Premiere ended too soon.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 17, 2011)

I curious to see the change from miss to bitch in the next episode.


----------



## Glued (Sep 17, 2011)

I did not laugh even once, premiere was meh.

Make me laugh dammit.


----------



## Koi (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh man, does anyone else get a very Him-ish vibe from Discord?  Too bad he doesn't have high heels and a boa.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 17, 2011)

^ I did. Discord is a pimp. He's the Him of MLP.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I did not laugh even once, premiere was meh.
> 
> Make me laugh dammit.



It's the premiere, it's around the same level as S01E01 and E02.

Meaning not much.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I laughed hard when Discord was dancing on Twilight's head.

Good episode, can't wait for Part 2.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 18, 2011)

'Me and my sister rose up to beat him'

still no Luna


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> It's the premiere, it's around the same level as S01E01 and E02.
> 
> Meaning not much.


I thought the premiere episodes were awesome, and this may be even more so (it depends on how part 2 goes).  I guess I'm in the minority, but I love the more story/adventure themed eps.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 18, 2011)

Koi said:


> Oh man, does anyone else get a very Him-ish vibe from Discord?  Too bad he doesn't have high heels and a boa.



I concur. Their tactics are very similar: they're more subtle than your average villain in that they manipulate the protagonists and pit them against one another, similar to how Him pitted Blossom and Buttercup against one another in Octi Evil or that one episode where he made everyone in Townsville hate the Powerpuff Girls.

So far, I'm liking this saga better than the pilot two-parter. It has a much more entertaining villain. I'm with the majority in preferring the one-shot humor-based episodes better than the adventure-themed ones, but I'm glad that aspect of the series hasn't been completely lost. As long as the writers can find a nice balance of humor and plot, I'd like to see more pony lore.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 18, 2011)

I to liked the premier.

I found the part of pinky caring more about chocolate rain than saving all of equestria particularly amusing.

As the poster above stated, as long as they can keep a balance between plot and amusement I'm set.  Although it would be nice if we had a few comedy one shot episodes.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 18, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> So far, I'm liking this saga better than the pilot two-parter. It has a much more entertaining villain. I'm with the majority in preferring the one-shot humor-based episodes better than the adventure-themed ones, but I'm glad that aspect of the series hasn't been completely lost. As long as the writers can find a nice balance of humor and plot, I'd like to see more pony lore.


I agree the series wouldn't be what it is without all those excellent one-shots.  Lauren Faust said in a recent interview that her original plan was for about 1/3 story/adventure eps and 2/3 comedy/slice-of-life ones, that seems like a good balance to me.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2011)

You know, Discord's hypnotic abilities make me wonder if he had something to do with Nightmare Moon's creation.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> I thought the premiere episodes were awesome, and this may be even more so (it depends on how part 2 goes).  I guess I'm in the minority, but I love the more story/adventure themed eps.



Well in wasn't much in my opinion really, I just find it lacking in something but that's me. The opening was nice but just not good.

Well that's what I think.

It was better than Season 1 premiere admittedly.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not a bad start, but adventure oriented episodes never really were the strength of this series. I got the same feeling with this as in the two-parter of season 1. Also, for some reason Twilight Sparkle annoyed me a bit and I had to adjust my view regarding Princess Celestia's character. In comparison with season 1 she acted so different.


I'm especially curious how later episodes in this season will be which will hopefully be more like season 1.



I have to say though, John De Lancie as Discord played his role to absolute perfection, easily overshadowing the other characters in this episode. Discord actually was the most enjoyable part of this premiere IMHO. 

Is anything known if this villain will be a possible returning character in this season?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I did not laugh even once, premiere was meh.
> 
> Make me laugh dammit.



I laughed more then once... 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> 'Me and my sister rose up to beat him'
> 
> still no Luna



This bugged me more then anything else. Where is she in all of this?



JH24 said:


> I had to adjust my view regarding Princess Celestia's character. In comparison with season 1 she acted so different.



How so?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> You know, Discord's hypnotic abilities make me wonder if he had something to do with Nightmare Moon's creation.



Impossible as luna and celestia defeated and turned him into stone before Nightmare moon. 

cant really do jackshit when you are stone.

also celestia sucks at "FOREVER BANISHED". nightmare moon broke out for no reason.

discord....escaped cuz of the CMC fighting?


----------



## JH24 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> How so?



Well, I was just imagening it, and after re-watching I take back my words. It's just we never saw her in a situation like this before so I had kind of made up my mind thinking how she _would_ act.




Vegitto-kun said:


> Impossible as luna and celestia defeated and turned him into stone before Nightmare moon.
> 
> cant really do jackshit when you are stone.
> 
> ...




If I understood correctly (correct me if I'm wrong) the spell holding Discord was broken because Celestia and Luna no longer wielded the Elements of Harmony. It's possible the CMC arguing/fighting sped up the process but Discord escaping would have been just a matter of time.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Sep 18, 2011)

^Nice 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Impossible as luna and celestia defeated and turned him into stone before Nightmare moon.
> 
> cant really do jackshit when you are stone.
> 
> ...



You can't escape prophecy I guess. Nightmare Moon was going to get out no matter what once those stars started moving. Perhaps this was part of Celestia's masterplan to get her sister back.

As for the second like JH24 said, the sudden fighting  between the CMC could have been a sign that he was breaking out like the Salvador Dali bunnies and candy weather.



JH24 said:


> If I understood correctly (correct me if I'm wrong) the spell holding Discord was broken because Celestia and Luna no longer wielded the Elements of Harmony. It's possible the CMC arguing/fighting sped up the process but Discord escaping would have been just a matter of time.



 I'm thinking this as well, the statue cracking/CMC/strange weather could have been happening at the same time and who knows what else chaotic stuff was happening elsewhere?

Finally a little theory. You know how the ponies insist on controlling nature and making neat, orderly and run on clockwork? Perhaps this is a reaction to how life was under Discord's rule when the Sisters took over they decided to make everything in their country as un-chaotic as possible. Leading to the system in place now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> So yeah premiere has ended, opinions ?
> 
> Edit:
> *Spoiler*: _My take_
> ...



I wouldn't say that discord cheated during the challenge.

From his manipulations, discord never intended to give them the elements of harmony in the first place even if they succeeded.

Looking forward to seeing how this plays out in the next episode.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 18, 2011)

The first episode of Season 2 was great 
Discord is a awesome villain My favorite parts are Pinkie Pie enjoying the chocolate rain,Discord taking away their wings and horns,and Discord fails to corrupt Fluttershy XD


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> I agree the series wouldn't be what it is without all those excellent one-shots.  Lauren Faust said in a recent interview that her original plan was for about 1/3 story/adventure eps and 2/3 comedy/slice-of-life ones, that seems like a good balance to me.



Yeah, that's the perfect balance in my opinion. Slice of life episodes should make up the majority of the series.

Discord might be comparable to the Joker, now that you all mention it: he enjoys anarchy and chaos. He challenges the ponies' very systematic methods of life.

And yeah, the lack of Elements of Harmony is why Discord escaped. As for why Nightmare Moon escaped... because the prophecy said so. Prophecies are srs bsns, you know! Luckily, prophecies always come with a failsafe (in this case, the Elements of Harmony). Being serious, the prison was probably always intended to be temporary, like Waveblade said, so that Celestia could get Luna back once she found ponies worthy of wielding the Elements of Harmony.

I do like the theory that Discord caused Luna to become Nightmare Moon, even though Discord was presumably turned to stone some time before Luna became Nightmare Moon. Still, he might have planted the seeds of Luna's animosity prior to his defeat. I hope we see Luna in Part 2, though I doubt there will be any connection between Discord and Nightmare Moon.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> Yeah, that's the perfect balance in my opinion. Slice of life episodes should make up the majority of the series.
> 
> Discord might be comparable to the Joker, now that you all mention it: he enjoys anarchy and chaos. He challenges the ponies' very systematic methods of life.
> 
> ...



This was sort of what I thought. either that or he could somehow remotely manipulate her feelings to some extent while he was sealed.

But yeah, it's a long shot.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2011)

After re-listening to Discords little rhyme the elements are obviously at (or at least were) in the beginning of the maze. 

However I loved him as a villain, I think his voice fit him perfectly. Rainbow Dash is still my favorite though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> Yeah, that's the perfect balance in my opinion. Slice of life episodes should make up the majority of the series.
> 
> Discord might be comparable to the Joker, now that you all mention it: he enjoys anarchy and chaos. He challenges the ponies' very systematic methods of life.
> 
> ...



I kind of hope that doesn't happen, whatever corrupted luna should be the third villain 

Where is Luna


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2011)

John de Lancie voices "Q" Discord that alone is reason enough to love the episode.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 19, 2011)

I missed the premier 

with shows like this they usually start doing the DVDs around now, probably closer to November.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYoGVCjhDJA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

^ 

Funniest MLP-related vid I have ever seen. :rofl


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 19, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I missed the premier
> 
> with shows like this they usually start doing the DVDs around now, probably closer to November.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't believe how popular this show is...


----------



## Furious George (Sep 21, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> Can't believe how popular this show is...



Have you given it a try?


----------



## JH24 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYoGVCjhDJA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




Oh wow, that's really well done. I love how the voice just transitions from Discord to the song. Lots of similarities regarding song and episode as well.

Nice. 



Solon Solute said:


> Can't believe how popular this show is...




Yeah, at first I felt the same way. After watching it the first time, I really thought "why do people think this is so special?" 

But this show definitely does has something that sets it apart from other cartoons. It's very well made and cleverly written, it has creators who actually seem to care about their show, it has surprisingly very well done animation and art, it has great voice actors which really bring the characters to life, it has very detailed and interesting characters as well as a lot of references.


You do first have to break through the surface of this series though (made for younger girl/kids feeling) but once you do that it's really entertaining. A cartoon which is made for young and old. But not everyone will like it though.



An internet friend on another forum couldn't keep watching after seeing the opening. I told him to just ignore it but some things can't be helped I guess.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 21, 2011)

Its main target is young girls yes but its not the only demographic they are going for, they've had a chocolate rain reference, doubt its directed at any children


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been AWOL for a while, but I wanted to see the premiere for myself without running into spoilers, intentional or otherwise.


*Spoiler*: _my thoughts_ 



This episode really hit the ground running, probably the fastest-paced episode in the entire series. Though it felt a little abrupt, it at least reflected the gravity of the situation. It's not the sort of thing a show could get away with without a season like the last one, with lots of character and setting development.

Loved "Q" as Discord, and do kinda hope he becomes an (occasional) regular. I also loved how gone was Celestia's troll face, replaced with her "shit just got real" face and tone. But still no Luna, not even a background cameo.  It was a little weird, but it also served as a glimpse of what things were like under Discord's reign, so I imagine it was meant to be confusing.

Of course, while I always had the impression that Celestia had spent the past 1000 years preparing for her sister's return, I get the feeling Discord was an unintended consequence of passing on the Elements of Harmony, like a reset button or expiration date, and that not only did she have no contingency plan, but is likely mortified at her and Luna's own powerlessness now that the Elements are in somepony else's hooves. That, and as, presumably, the only living ponies old enough to remember Discord's reign of terror, I suspect that may also be why she doesn't sound like her usual self.

On that subject, I kinda wonder if his statue always inspired conflict and dispute, or if it gained that property as the seal wore off? It may just be a nasty feedback loop, inspiring the CMC's fight, then feeding off it regain more power. Just like the wacky weather, I can't help feeling that Discord is like a variation on the Poltergeist concept: the more he upsets others, the more power he gains from it, until he reaches reality-warping levels. Then again, my own hunch is that his obsession with having his own idiosyncratic "rules" might yet be his downfall. The question is whether he is bound to them as some function of his nature, or if he is so powerful, he considers them "necessary" for their to be any challenge.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 21, 2011)

Season 2 started already!?! 

I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 22, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Season 2 started already!?!
> 
> I know what I'm doing.


"Ferb, I know what we're gonna do today!"


To me, what makes My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic one of the best cartoons airing right now is the fact that it's actually well-made instead of just being weird. When I look at what Cartoon Network is airing right now, I can't help but feel like their current lineup of shows is just... weird. It's like they're trying to be as weird as possible. For some people, that works, but I like a little substance with my... weirdness. Weird can be good... but not too much weird. My favorite cartoons from my childhood had more going for them than just being weird, weird as they may have been.

It's funny because Cartoon Network is currently showing a very unfunny Looney Tunes reboot called The Looney Tunes Show, where instead of slapstick, Bugs and Daffy live in suburbia in a sitcom setting. It's like Seinfeld without the zaniness, so instead of a zany show about nothing, we just have... a bland show about nothing. There's really no reason for it to even have the Looney Tunes cast outside of marketability because they're already established characters. They're completely out of character from their old selves. What's funny about it all is that My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic comes closer to capturing the humor and feel of classic Looney Tunes than The Looney Tunes Show does.

Ladies and gentlemen, we live in an age where a My Little Pony reboot is funnier and better written than a Looney Tunes reboot. Truly, these are the end times. The apocalypse is nigh...


----------



## Tifa (Sep 22, 2011)

And no, I don't watch this show.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 22, 2011)

Did a little forum browsing over the web on this show and everywhere I looked there were huge 100+ page megathreads discussing it (even Neogaf and Spacebattles were included).

Anyone have a link to where I can download and watch this? Or stream? I HAVE to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## sparkykandy (Sep 23, 2011)

Since Princess Luna toys now exist (saw a couple at my local Target, though she doesn't come by herself and is purple now), does that mean there's a chance that she'll show up in Season 2?  :33

Edit: Apparently, she was purple (or something like that) in the show too.  Can't tell my colors apart apparently.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 23, 2011)

They've confirmed she will make more appearances in season 2

she better


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

My hunch is that Luna will appear _next episode_.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> My hunch is that Luna will appear *next episode*.



While I think it would be cool for Luna to appear in Part 2, unless she either appears alongside Celestia, or offers some sort of hint to defeating Discord, I don't think they'll do it.

Hints are generally considered OK, but this really about Twilight and her friends solving the puzzle, since they now possess the Elements.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> While I think it would be cool for Luna to appear in Part 2, unless she either appears alongside Celestia, or offers some sort of hint to defeating Discord, I don't think they'll do it.
> 
> Hints are generally considered OK, but this really about Twilight and her friends solving the puzzle, since they now possess the Elements.



The thing is though Celestia made it a point that she AND Luna defeated Discord together. I don't take that to mean that they'll do it again this time since its clear the Ponies will take care of him, but just the fact that Luna was so heavily involved last time hints to me that she'll at least have something to say to/about Discord next episode. 

That and it just makes sense from a fanservice point of view... and its also consistent with this premiere being parallel with the series premiere that Luna would show up (both being fantasy-based, both involving the Elements of Harmony, etc.) 

But we'll see tomorrow. I can't promise I won't brag.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2011)

I think Luna will show up in episode 2 then again in another episode.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2011)

There is another pony clip.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 24, 2011)

Livestream: DL


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for link.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 24, 2011)

The encore is on right now if you guys are fast enough.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 24, 2011)

Did any one thought that the ending gave off a star wars vibe? That part must have been there for the older fans to get.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2011)

Spike was Chewbacca.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh wow, that was a great episode! Probably even the best (or one of the best) in this series so far. The ending felt a bit rushed IMHO, but the road towards it was very entertaining.


If this premiere is a sign of things to come, then we're in for a great season. Even the animation felt more fluid/smoother then before. (Which was already great) Loved everyone's expressions and attitudes.



*Spoiler*: __ 



A shame about what happened to Discord, but he still played an awesome role in this episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

Guys please any where I can dl eps


----------



## FireEel (Sep 24, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Did any one thought that the ending gave off a star wars vibe? That part must have been there for the older fans to get.



Now we just need some talented person to edit the star wars ending music in.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys please any where I can dl eps


----------



## Kirath (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope we'll see Discord again, I really liked him. Too bad he was a victim of PIS, but apart from that, the episode was really great!


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That ending was no doubt a nod to Return of the Jedi. And yes, Spike was Chewbacca. That's the first time the credits have gotten alternate music, which was awesome.

Also, this so much:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

My reaction to 2nd ep :



when I find out that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there is still no luna


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Sep 24, 2011)

some jerk said:


> The thing is though Celestia made it a point that she AND Luna defeated Discord together. I don't take that to mean that they'll do it again this time since its clear the Ponies will take care of him, but just the fact that Luna was so heavily involved last time hints to me that she'll at least have something to say to/about Discord next episode.
> 
> That and it just makes sense from a fanservice point of view... and its also consistent with this premiere being parallel with the series premiere that Luna would show up (both being fantasy-based, both involving the Elements of Harmony, etc.)
> 
> But we'll see tomorrow. I can't promise I won't brag.



This guy was wrong about everything. How embarrassing.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 24, 2011)

Where was my Luna

/rage


----------



## Furious George (Sep 24, 2011)

As for the quality of the episode, I loved it. 

The first episode of this season I was a bit disappointed with and I was struggling to give it praise. This one though was really good. Pony magic is boss.

I also didn't mind that Apple Jack was the only one to get a montage. The more Apple Jack the better.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 24, 2011)

The more Luna the better, but there wasn't any Luna.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKDfpg4EJ90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Sep 24, 2011)

Coworker and I watched this at work because we were so slow.  It was great and we both loved it.  Definitely one of my favorite episodes so far.  And I was loling at the New Hope scene/music at the end.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 24, 2011)

Apparently the show's taking a break from new episodes next week and nobody seems to know when it's coming back  

(I'm guessing it's late october/early november to probably sync up with last seasons airdates)


----------



## Talon. (Sep 24, 2011)

this is what happens when im on memegenerator bored out of my mind.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMQYmLmmVgw&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]

Lawl someone really added the Star Wars ending credits music in.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

FireEel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMQYmLmmVgw&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lawl someone really added the Star Wars ending credits music in.



Spike was totally the Chewie in that situation.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _my thoughts on The Return of Harmony 2_ 



While I liked the episode overall, I was kinda hoping the Elements would have had at least a slightly different effect on Discord, like they did with Luna, rather than the same effect they had the first time. After all, back when Celestia and Luna battled Discord, they presumably had the Six Elements divided between them, presumably based on which of them had the greatest affinity for each, and when Celestia used the Elements all by herself against Luna later, she had to take them all on, despite the fact that she probably doesn't represent them all equally. So I always figured banishing Nightmare Moon was "the best" she could do going solo, whereas actually breaking Nightmare Moon and restoring Luna's sanity(?) could only be achieved with greater balance, that is, with each of the Elements in the possession of somepony who had a powerful affinity for it. Which means she was probably waiting all this time for somepony like Twilight to come along, who had the potential to finish what she started.

But on the other hand, Discord is the very opposite of Harmony, so perhaps sealing Discord really is all they can do, since you can't destroy just one side of a coin. Still, maybe it *did* have a different effect, and we'll just have to wait and see.  

I also got a kick out of the bizarro dynamics of the other ponies' "opposite" behaviors, but as entertaining as Flutterbitch was, I am kinda glad that was just an isolated moment in time, as she is one of my favorite characters. 

I also loled at ending scene, being a childhood Star Wars nerd.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2011)

I did not get the Star Wars reference until after i read about it even though i saw that movie a million times.
I think i just lost a huge stack of nerd points


----------



## tyciol (Sep 25, 2011)

I've watched 4 eps so far I think. The 2nd one, the one with fluttershy and dragon, the one with the parasprites... and I forget which other, ugh.

It's a great series, highly recommend it.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

New episodes are nice! cant wait for newer ones.

*Spoiler*: __ 



ok srsly where the heck is Luna?!


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> New episodes are nice! cant wait for newer ones.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Six feet underground pushing up daisies.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hey guys. Here's an awesome internet critic named CR giving the show proper attention: *

DL

I recommend his other vids as well. He's kind of a big deal.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Nice. I don't go to that site very often (only thing I've watched there is Nostalgia Critic) but now I think I'll start following that guy's vids.

Also, I remember finding out about Galaxy Girls a while ago. Looks like it could be a good series if it ever takes off.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Six feet underground pushing up daisies.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTMfRJxSuZw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

!


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 29, 2011)

I frequently visit ThatGuyWithTheGlasses, mainly to watch the Nostalgia Critic, though I'll occasionally watch videos from other users such as Linkara. I've watched a few episodes of CR's Familiar Faces series, and now that he's been reviewing My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, I've taken up more of an interest in his videos. I was wondering when somebody on that site was going to acknowledge the show. The Nostalgia Chick did a retrospective review of My Little Pony in early 2010, before Friendship is Magic. I wonder what she'd say about the new series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 29, 2011)

Gave this show a chance, it is quite funny, I think I'm a fan now.


----------



## PunkiePie (Sep 30, 2011)

I love this show so freaking much, haha. I'm kinda sad we won't be having any new episodes till October 15th, I believe. I thought Season 2 premier was amazing even though I thought the S2E2 felt a bit rushed but loved it either way. Tom the Rock was quite amazing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKawaoTqTuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 30, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKawaoTqTuI[/YOUTUBE]



I like how Fluttershy has her mouth hang open for a moment. 

I guess she's yawning?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 30, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG

Here is some possible spoilers for episode 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Luna is back bitches :flail. Also Nighmare Night is the equivalent of Halloween?


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 1, 2011)

Luna episode synopsis, although it's still technically a 'rumour' it looks legit.

If it is, then you've just made Luna happy. 



Sephiroth said:


> Gave this show a chance, it is quite funny, I think I'm a fan now.



*Stock welcome to the herd picture*


----------



## Kirath (Oct 1, 2011)

Is there no new episode today?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Is there no new episode today?


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> *Stock welcome to the herd picture*


Thankies, nice Mao set.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2011)

I am amazed by all this remixes, I honestly do not understand what hasbro is waiting to launch a pony game. A good pony game for xbox live arcade and or psn.



Waveblade said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Here is some possible spoilers for episode 4
> 
> ...



It has been confirmed. And there is a small spoiler screen cap of Luna.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 2, 2011)

There is an indie game for FiM.

A small fighting game.

Don't know if it's out yet though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Still being worked, I look forward to trying it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah all the indie games are WIP's but they seem to be really promising. Fighting is magic has awesome animated sprites. It reminded me of mugen a lot but it seems that they did it with a new engine.


----------



## SwordKing (Oct 4, 2011)

I started on an episode/fanfic idea, but then I realized I made two serious mistakes...

Pinkie Pie has put on a few too many pounds. Pinkie finally accepts this when her favorite chair is smashed to pieces when she tries to sit in it. Nurse Redheart puts Pinkie on a diet that eliminates cakes, cookies, candy and pretty much all of Pinkie Pie's other favorite foods. A sympathetic Rainbow Dash offers to be Pinkie Pie's fitness trainer and get her back to a healthy weight.

Soon after, however, Ponyville is hosting the Annual Pig Sumo Tournament. (Basically, two pigs try to belly bump each other out of the ring.) While Applejack is boasting about her own Super Heavyweight entry Hamzilla, one of the two favorites to win the tournament, Rainbow Dash learns First Prize for the Lightweight division is a rare Wonderbolts trading card.

Rainbow tells Pinkie Pie she's developed a new experimental excercise. She then glues a rubber pig snout on Pinkie's face and enters her in the Lightweight division as "Porky Pie"...

This is where I stopped because I realized two things-

1. Rainbow Dash isn't that mean.

2. Pinkie Pie isn't that dumb.

Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 4, 2011)

who the fuck watches this shit


----------



## FireEel (Oct 4, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> who the fuck watches this shit



Far more people than you would ever get to meet in your entire life.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> who the fuck watches this shit


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 4, 2011)

SwordKing said:


> I started on an episode/fanfic idea, but then I realized I made two serious mistakes...
> 
> Pinkie Pie has put on a few too many pounds. Pinkie finally accepts this when her favorite chair is smashed to pieces when she tries to sit in it. Nurse Redheart puts Pinkie on a diet that eliminates cakes, cookies, candy and pretty much all of Pinkie Pie's other favorite foods. A sympathetic Rainbow Dash offers to be Pinkie Pie's fitness trainer and get her back to a healthy weight.
> 
> ...



I must be on a roll tonight, because I thought up two possible solutions right off the bat, depending on who takes the initiative, and when the contest is supposed to take place:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Rainbow Dash offers her Blazing Intensive Training (translation: giving her the Iron Pony Workout) in exchange for competing.

2) Pinkie-Pie overhears the situation and volunteers to compete on her behalf, but knows she'd need a disguise, because I imagine ponies aren't allowed to compete.

I personally like the second one, because Pinkie doesn't really take herself that seriously, and I could see her having some fun with the situation before getting serious about losing weight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

So I watched an episode today to see what all this shit was about. At first i was like I could not believe I was watching it. By the end of it I was thinking "not bad....not...bad."


----------



## Nickwavve (Oct 4, 2011)

Alot of ppl I know are starting to like ponies, or rather Bronies.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 4, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> who the fuck watches this shit



You mad cause you bad ?


----------



## SwordKing (Oct 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So I watched an episode today to see what all this shit was about. At first i was like I could not believe I was watching it. By the end of it I was thinking "not bad....not...bad."



One of US! One of US!


----------



## FireEel (Oct 5, 2011)

*LO AND BEHOLD! I HAVE OPENED A PORTAL TO PEEP INTO PONYVILLE ITSELF!!!*





These are just a few of the screens from my Galaxy S. It's animated btw, the ponies actually travel all around the town.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2011)

Dude thats awesome


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Luna episode has been confirmed for Halloween special. And the hub will be available trough October on dish for those that do not have it on the program deal.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I am amazed by all this remixes, I honestly do not understand what hasbro is waiting to launch a pony game. A good pony game for xbox live arcade and or psn.



A colorful 2D platformer or puzzle game for those services would be nice.


----------



## Light Warrior (Oct 10, 2011)

Today is the first anniversary of the premiere of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic on The Hub!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Welp, the ponies have finally taken over my brain.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Welp, the ponies have finally taken over my brain.



I know the feel. 

It means you're not watching enough of it. 

Watch more MLP. 

Then seek out Kyrospawn's MLP clips on youtube.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Light Warrior (Oct 12, 2011)

I got impatient while waiting for episode 29, so I just sat and watched episodes 1-4 again... for the fourth time. Onward to more ponies!


----------



## Talon. (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITr90v7UaNg&list=FLi_7amahyVvAD_BwAU6MoTg&index=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yNoeEqIcQw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

this is just too good.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

where is the new ep


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 15, 2011)

Episode 64 of Running Man

They just started the second viewing GO GO GO


----------



## Furious George (Oct 15, 2011)

I enjoyed this episode. 

It started off a little shaky but it got better as it went on.

Loved the effect of Rainbow Dash bombing Apple Jack's barn.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 15, 2011)

New ep was awesome. 

Rarity calling Twilight a drama queen was just the icing on the cupcake


----------



## Glued (Oct 15, 2011)

Big Macintosh: Nope.

The Universe is doomed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyd5z0yCpf4[/YOUTUBE]

holy crap the faces twilight makes in this ep 

next ep is luna :3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fhwdbF4mJo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

:3


----------



## Arishem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Luckyday (Oct 15, 2011)

all that movement would be perfect for the flash style fighting game.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 15, 2011)

The new episode was hilarious XD
My favorite parts are Twilight Sparkle going crazy,Twilight Sparkle seeing Fluttershy beating up a bear,and Twilight Sparkle using magic to make everyone want that doll XD


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 15, 2011)

Bon Bon:
That beautiful and amaizing dooooooll.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

7 days to lunnaaaaaaaaa


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _new episode_ 



Dear Princess Celestia,
Today I was reminded of my own troublesome tendency to self-impose deadlines that are purely arbitrary, and have no bearing on anything in the real world, so when things start going wrong, I needlessly stress out and start trying to force things, and then getting annoyed when my friends tell me to chill. I will try to strike a better balance between my need to relax, and my need to stay focused and motivated.




lol, I predict a massive barrage of Twilight Psycho memes!


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys, check out what Endless Mike says about My Little Pony



Endless Mike said:


> As for my opinion on FIM, I have seen a few episodes, and while I wouldn't say it's terrible, I don't see what's so great about it either. It just seems like an average cartoon to me, it's obviously nothing compared to the amazing cartoons they had in the 80s and 90s


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2011)

What does he mean by a few? because the series gets better with more eps for sure


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

there havent been any bon bon videos of That AMAIZING AND BEAUTIFUL DOOOOOOULL


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, check out what Endless Mike says about My Little Pony



He should check out that CR vid reviewing MLP: FiM, he provides a nice take on the craze regarding MLP: FiM.

Link

Although if he's watched it and doesn't like it then it's up to him anyways. Better to have watched it than to be a mindless hater.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

what the? Ponies have arrived at Japan? or they havent yet?
Once they do, the japanese people will deliver a crapload of kickass fan content, I wish they could do videogames of MLP FIM.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> what the? Ponies have arrived at Japan? or they havent yet?
> Once they do, the japanese people will deliver a crapload of kickass fan content, I wish they could do videogames of MLP FIM.



Fighting is Magic.




Look it up nao.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay I've watched MLP for about a week on and off and I have to say, I think Pinkie Pie has infected me because I can't help but laugh uncontrollably whenever I see her face because I know awesome is going to happen soon.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 17, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> He should check out that CR vid reviewing MLP: FiM, he provides a nice take on the craze regarding MLP: FiM.
> 
> Link



That was interesting.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 18, 2011)

Pleasant dreams everybody.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 18, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Fighting is Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fighting is magic is not from japan... is it?
Also next week, It cant be too soon! Must see the luna ep NAO!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2011)

Aaaand I made the baked bads

[YOUTUBE]MHvw6wmx4Pw[/YOUTUBE]

yeaaah


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 20, 2011)

haha vegitto thats awesome, using epic meal time music


----------



## FireEel (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2BMGohcqFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxu9WkWH7Bc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2011)

So I heard you puke rainbows watching this. Is that true? 

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 20, 2011)

You will become 20% cooler in 10 seconds flat /truth


----------



## JH24 (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally had a chance to watch "Lesson Zero". Although it was a fun episode I'm sorry to say I didn't really like it. It just felt to "out there" or "exaggerated", going for comedy and laughs at the expense of the characters themselves. I found Twilight's expressions funny at first, but upon rewatching they started to make me cringe.


What I did like though was that every pony now has to make a Friendship report from time to time. I like that twist and hopefully it will give some nice variety of reports in the future.


Not looking at the overall plot, the episode did have some very good moments though. Loved the "atomic rainbomb", Rarity's drama moments, Twilight's expressions, Fluttershy's "treatment" of the bear, Macintosh picking up "Mr. Smartypants", Rainbow Dash with sunglasses, etc. It will be fun watching all those clips on Youtube again.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 20, 2011)

JH24 said:


> Finally had a chance to watch "Lesson Zero". Although it was a fun episode I'm sorry to say I didn't really like it. It just felt to "out there" or "exaggerated", *going for comedy and laughs at the expense of the characters themselves.* I found Twilight's expressions funny at first, but upon rewatching they started to make me cringe.
> 
> Not looking at the overall plot, the episode did have some very good moments though. Loved the "atomic rainbomb", Rarity's drama moments, Twilight's expressions, Fluttershy's "treatment" of the bear, *Macintosh picking up "Mr. Smartypants", *Rainbow Dash with sunglasses, etc. It will be fun watching all those clips on Youtube again.



Its funny that you make a point to say you hate that the jokes were at the expense of the characters (which I can sort of agree with) and then say you loved Macintosh's treatment in this episode... if anything I figure he was the character that suffered the most from out-there jokes at his expense.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Its funny that you make a point to say you hate that the jokes were at the expense of the characters (which I can sort of agree with) and then say you loved Macintosh's treatment in this episode... if anything I figure he was the character that suffered the most from out-there jokes at his expense.



 I see what you mean. But I never really felt Macintosh suffered from jokes here as he was under Twilight's spell for most of the time. I actually liked the final scene where he picked up the doll for himself.

The problem I had what Twilight was that she descended from being collected/rational into being really crazy way too fast. The dilemma she had was believable and at first I found her actions funny/interesting, but in the second part it just became all too much. Her expressions on their own (without the plot) are funny, but they just made me cringe later on. I was happy to see Spike being the rational one, as well as contacting Celestia himself. 

I still don't understand why she fears Celestia so much, after all those years she's been with her I thought she would at least know her a bit better. Even Twilight's friends weren't worried.


Anyway, I do think it was a nice episode. But not really one for me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 20, 2011)

I see. 



JH24 said:


> I still don't understand why she fears Celestia so much, after all those years she's been with her I thought she would at least know her a bit better. Even Twilight's friends weren't worried.



Its weird like that with Twilight. She was also afraid that Celestia would banish Fluttershy for kidnapping her phoenix.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 20, 2011)

JH24 said:


> The problem I had what Twilight was that she descended from being collected/rational into being really crazy way too fast.



You're talking about a pony who set herself on fire because she was wrong


----------



## Arishem (Oct 21, 2011)

This gif is a thing of beauty.I like how the arms end in hooves.  

Finally, here's a bunch of Nightmare Night preview pics:


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2011)

About the pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 



what the heck happened to her Mane?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 21, 2011)

^Here is explanation!


----------



## JH24 (Oct 21, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> You're talking about a pony who set herself on fire because she was wrong



Heh, you're right about that. Maybe I'm just overthinking it too much. 


@Arishem

Nice Luna picture. Good to see she's back. A Halloween-themed episode seems really fitting for her.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 21, 2011)

LUUUUUUNAAAAAAA.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 21, 2011)

Less than 24 hours to go gaiz 

hmm also it seems luna is bigger than the other ponies but still smaller than celestia , I guess she will grow to be her sisters size eventually.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't believe that anybody has uploaded the preview clips for "Luna Eclipsed"/The Nightmare Night episode here, but here they are.





Clip 2 is especially luzly, I have a feeling that Luna is just going to freak everybody out instead.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn her equine escorts look badass


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2011)

Why is Pinkie Pie afraid of Nightmare Moon, it seems out of character for her to be afraid of...anything.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 21, 2011)

Well Pinkie was afraid of losing her friends in Party of One. The thought of Nightmare Moon might be associated with her losing her friends seeing as how she was a threat the last time they met.

Plus NMM is kind of like an evil creature from a myth so it should be expected that everyone would be afraid of her save for those brash, confident types.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 22, 2011)

Episode in half an hour. Come join the ustream channel and watch it.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)

LUUUUUUUNAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)

THE FUN HAS BEEN DOUBLED.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry Fluttershy but Luna has just overtaken you as best pony.

Large Ham = Awesome.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL her convo with fluttershy was awesome


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a chicken!


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)

Thy Backside.

We demand so.

Spider.

Trolluna.

Socially Awkward Luna.

THE FUN HAS BEEN DOUBLED.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh man Luna is my new favorite.  And Pip is so cute!!

No Rarity this episode though, huh?  That's kinda odd.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

Koi said:


> Oh man Luna is my new favorite.  And Pip is so cute!!
> 
> No Rarity this episode though, huh?  That's kinda odd.



Yeah thats true I was wondering where she is


----------



## Talon. (Oct 22, 2011)

Luna 


too much win.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 22, 2011)

Great episode, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 22, 2011)

luna is just awesome! I'd love to see her a few more times this season 


also spike in a dragon costume


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo Twilight, I heard you dragons, so we put your dragon in a dragon so you dragon while you dragon.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)

Dragonception.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 22, 2011)

Luna is awesome. The "we" thing almost made me think she had multiple personalities at first.

Also, my response to Rarity not showing up:


----------



## siyrean (Oct 22, 2011)

i missed Rarity. I kept expecting her to show up in the most elaborate costume there.


----------



## Luckyday (Oct 22, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Luna is awesome. The "we" thing almost made me think she had multiple personalities at first.
> 
> Also, my response to Rarity not showing up:



Either that or Nightmare moon is still within her.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 22, 2011)

It's the use of Royal Language similiar to Queen Victoria's "We are not amused". What with being a princess and all.

Thing's just outdated.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 23, 2011)

Pinkie's derp face whenever she was being a chicken made me lol. Good episode overall, looking forward to more Luna in the future


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 23, 2011)

It's offical, I like luna the best of all of them.  I especially loved her interaction with fluttershy, and just fluttershy's reaction to nightmare night.

I can just imagine her cowering in fear all night long.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

No Rarity in this episode makes me sad all day. 

Also, I didn't really like Pinkie Pie in this episode, surprisingly. 

Other then that this was some good stuff.


----------



## Sine (Oct 23, 2011)

not impressed.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 23, 2011)

Rarity's out with Sweetie Belle, the sister bonding episode which is the next one is probably them going off on a holiday or something which could explain why they weren't in Ponyville during Nightmare Night.

I'm just guessing.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 23, 2011)

> This is the first episode in season two where one of the main characters is missing, in this case Rarity. She did feature in the episode's script, but her scene was cut. In the script, she is still working on her costume when Twilight takes Luna to her to get a makeover and help her look less intimidating. Rarity overdoes her outfit so much that Luna tears it off. Pinkie, seeing Luna with a piece of dress in her mouth, runs off terrified.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Luna Eclipsed_ 



This episode cracked me up at every turn. From nopony getting Twilight's costume (besides Luna, who may well be old enough to have known the original  ), to Pinkie's chicken antics and Dash's practical jokes, to picking the perfect time to bring Zecora back into the show. I especially love the Luna learned how she was respected and appreciated in Equestria in the most unexpected ways. Perhaps it will open her eyes to how she can become a part of the world at large again, even after a thousand-year absence.

It was also something of a return to form after the jangled feel of Lesson Zero, which still works as a stand-alone, but would have been worrying if the whole series had skewed in that direction.






Jayjangle said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but RARITY needs some love!
> 
> This is...the...worst...possible...THING!




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, I just assumed she was taking a long nap after designing all of Ponyville's more fabulous costumes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2011)

Another reason why rarity would not have appeared is that next ep will probably be 90% her


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 23, 2011)

From PonyChan, in response to the surprising acceptance of Canon! Luna, despite destroying the generally accepted fanon portrayal:


----------



## Huntress (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought rarity didnt appear because it sounded like her VA was doing Nightmare moon?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 23, 2011)

Why would that make a difference? Several of the VAs play several characters.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 23, 2011)

The fun wouldn't have been doubled.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 23, 2011)

maybe she wanted to focus entirely on NM for an episode rather than switching between her and rarity? idk, im not even sure if its the same VA.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Oct 23, 2011)

Rarity's part was cut because they were running out of time and it added the least to the story.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

This is sort of random and don't know if its been posted before, but here's *Ashleigh Ball*, the voice behind both Applejack and Rainbow Dash singing with her band _Hey Ocean_!


----------



## sparkykandy (Oct 24, 2011)

On a completely unrelated note, I told my friend about the infamous "Cupcakes" fic.  She found the whole thing hilarious.  She also just read it.  Apparently, according to her, the whole thing was pretty raw but hilarious.  Now, I haven't read the thing myself, but now I'm curious....

Anyways, about "Luna Eclipsed", I'm a bit disappointed that they cut the Rarity part out.  It would been interesting to see Luna a frilly pink dress.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol southpark will have an episode called my little brony


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Lol southpark will have an episode called my little brony



It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Lol southpark will have an episode called my little brony



It's fake news unfortunately. Next ep title's already been announced to be "broadway bro-down". We don't know what the episode after will be cos they make the episodes 6 days before airing. You never know though they could get inspired by the fake reports and actually make the episode!


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Great & Poweful Amp!*

Come one! Come All!

See the Great & Powerful Trixie! 



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Sorry, ponies, no refunds!


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma51QO5FCV8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 2, 2011)

Fighting is Magic: Twilight Sparkle

More.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Will Twilight Sparkle have an OCD mode there?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 3, 2011)

So I was watching the latest supernatural episode and I saw this.



Dean is a brony!


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> No Rarity in this episode makes me sad all day.



I would of liked to see her costume.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 4, 2011)

We have the best fans:I hope tomorrow's episode has more Slow Belle moments. She's just so delightfully stupid.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2011)

Arishem said:


> We have the best fans:I hope tomorrow's episode has more Slow Belle moments. She's just so delightfully stupid.



and this is why applejack is the best pony


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

New episode out tomorrow?

Best possible thing.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 4, 2011)

Why doesn't Hasbro produce at least a little bit for the older audience of the show? The advent calendar for example, I would have liked to buy it, but there are only 3 figurines in it, the rest is just some accessoires nobody needs...

Id like to have a Pinkie or Twilight miniature to put on my desk, but the ones with plastic manes only come in the set for 50?. The figurines with combable manes don't look like their counterparts from the show at all... >_>

Well, w/e.

/edit: a neat review^^: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06m4M8bUe38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I hope you Rarity fans are happy because Now I want my Pinkie PIE


----------



## Arishem (Nov 5, 2011)

Fucking awesome episode.

Holy shit, take a closer look at their dad:


----------



## Kirath (Nov 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see the new episode! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24tnc4GKzUo&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 5, 2011)

The cuteness singularity is upon us.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 5, 2011)

So, who hates being able to sleep at night?

And if that didn't do the job...


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 6, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> The cuteness singularity is upon us.



"My little Pussy?"   ...doesn't sound right, glad they used ponies 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMg7ioSLBk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirath (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't notice Rarity's blue eyes during the race. I'm an idiot...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1GO9sKc-LI[/YOUTUBE]

Do you think the ponies understand the sheep? They can talk to the cows, so it's probable. Wouldn't that make them slaves? o.O


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RE: Sisterhooves Social_ 



I think this episode just explained a lot about Sweetiebelle's personality, and how her relationship with Rarity has shaped it so far. 

But I was also pleasantly surprised to see her, after being such a passive player in every scene she's been in, actually stand up for herself, and actually become an agent of change in that relationship. 

...And meeting their parents out of the blue like that? Priceless! 

That, and I really do enjoy a twist actually taking me surprise, even if subsequent viewing revealed clues all along. 



Light Warrior said:


> My favorite line would have to be "It wasn't a mess! It was organized chaos!"



lol, I know!  My own workspace is often a mess, but I know exactly where everything is!



Winchester said:


> ...I was also wondering why 'Best Athlete' Applejack messed up so easily and so early in the race.



Yeah, but she was still bustin' out a lot of AJ moves in the race; she must've given Rarity some points beforehand. 






Bolt Crank said:


> The cuteness singularity is upon us.



My Little Kitty: Cuteness is Magic?


----------



## Huntress (Nov 6, 2011)

awesome episode. loved seeing the parents, and lol at how trashy they seem to be in comparison to rarity. i wonder what they and sweetybell think of rarity trying to act posher than she is?



Kirath said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1GO9sKc-LI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Do you think the ponies understand the sheep? They can talk to the cows, so it's probable. Wouldn't that make them slaves? o.O



i was like damn, harsh, when applejack just slammed the gate in their faces. lol i think maybe the sheep are more like second class citizens than slaves, cause the ponies do all the work themselves, rather than forcing the sheep to do it.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 6, 2011)

Kirath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a reference to 'Babe'


----------



## Glued (Nov 6, 2011)

I loved the Gone With Da Wind tribute during the show.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh...I'm in THAT section of the forum again.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 8, 2011)

^ AJ is God tier


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbIGnY_DSIE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKeMCXKSk5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 8, 2011)

*Pony D&D Classes / Stat Rankings*


Here are my attempted Pony Class/Rankings, from each pony's highest stats to lowest, rather than trying to pin down "exact" numbers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Twilight (Wizard/Sorceress/Cleric)
INT
CHA
WIS
CON
DEX
STR

Applejack (Barbarian/Paladin?)
STR
CON
DEX
WIS
CHA
INT

Rainbow Dash (Fighter)
DEX
CON
CHA
INT
STR
WIS

Fluttershy (Druid/Ranger)
WIS
CON
INT
DEX
STR
CHA

Pinkie Pie (Bard/Rogue?)
CHA
CON
DEX
WIS
INT
STR

Rarity (Rogue/Bard?)
DEX
CHA
INT
WIS
CON
STR


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Nov 10, 2011)

Fluttershy is where it's at.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 10, 2011)

Fluttershy is just badass  (and cute)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Fluttershy is where it's at.



OMG thats too good


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Re: Cutie Pox_ 



The Dude abides.



...in Equestria, apparently. 




Methinks today the internets will have a bad case of the Meme Pox! 

Only Ponies could rival Skyrim...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the episode, but I'm still too busy cracking up over the Big Lebowski ponies to mention anything else I liked about it.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 13, 2011)

Jesus was there too! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huntress (Nov 13, 2011)

lol i thought i recognised those guys...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Lebowski reference was awesome.

Applebloom made Equestria's own Birth of Venus statue, huh.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 13, 2011)

Justice Leagues Are Magic


----------



## Kirath (Nov 14, 2011)

Does Spike really have a crush on rarity or is he just into her hair style? o_O


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate not having cable :c

i wanna see the Big Lebowski ponies...


----------



## FireEel (Nov 15, 2011)

The haters are down-voting this thread again?

Shall we bump it back to 5-star?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, so after a lot of prodding, I decided to finally give the series a look. I watched the episodes with Discord in them. And I actually enjoyed them. I loved Discord's chacter. He was insane and hilarious. I found myself laughing for a good while when he filled the glass with chocolate milk, drank the glass, then threw the milk and it exploded. 

It was too bad he was defeated so soon. But I may watch this a bit more.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 16, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Nov 16, 2011)

FireEel said:


> The haters are down-voting this thread again?
> 
> Shall we bump it back to 5-star?



I 5-starred it. 

As for the most recent episode, it was alright! I especially enjoyed seeing inside the Apple Family's house.

It was also nice to see Zecora again.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 17, 2011)

One of the many reasons I love the fandom is the god awesome music:


----------



## Arishem (Nov 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Ok, so after a lot of prodding, I decided to finally give the series a look. I watched the episodes with Discord in them. And I actually enjoyed them. I loved Discord's chacter. He was insane and hilarious. I found myself laughing for a good while when he filled the glass with chocolate milk, drank the glass, then threw the milk and it exploded.
> 
> It was too bad he was defeated so soon. But I may watch this a bit more.


After the initial shock of "ew ponies," I think most people find that their original assumptions about the show were dead wrong, and they understand why people enjoy it. Many can't make that first step. It also doesn't help that the pilot episodes are very formulaic and predictable. The show comes into its own once it focuses on character interaction and the hilarity that ensues from wildly different personalities. I'd suggest watching season 1 from start to finish to see how it evolves.





Koroshi said:


> One of the many reasons I love the fandom is the god awesome music:*snip*


SoGreatandPowerful is another great musician that the show has lured.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTugwPjEa2k[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EBf8nyRpQU[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leg-e_3IUOI[/YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: _May the Best Pet Win! Preview_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0dw_ODMz8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 18, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be a Scootaloo episode since there is a distinct lack of chicken.

Really thought it would be though considering last 2 weeks we got an Applebloom episode and last week we got a Sweetie Belle episode.

Also one of the pioneers of pony remixes NotACleverPony has retired from remixing for an indefinite time. : sadface


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 19, 2011)

OH YES NEW EPISODE AND NEW SONG.

FLUTTERSHY AND RAINBOW DASH SO AWESOME.

I was orgasming all over the place.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2011)

Tank is cute :3


----------



## Huntress (Nov 19, 2011)

i think is has to be my fave episode so far, it was so awesome and the tortoise is so funny and cute!
also rofl, "radical"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2011)

Why do people call scootaloo a chicken ? I'm missing something here


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 19, 2011)

Because she's a small pegasus with small wings, and Applebloom called her chicken.

It's a fan joke.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, finally the return of the musicals. I was getting depressed from the entire episode with Sweetie Bell with "Y U NO SING" gestures.


I think this might be favorite episode from Season 2 so far.


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Why do people call scootaloo a chicken ? I'm missing something here



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu54kU0ebqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Yes, finally the return of the musicals. I was getting depressed from the entire episode with Sweetie Bell with "Y U NO SING" gestures.
> 
> 
> I think this might be favorite episode from Season 2 so far.


Agreed. Also I love your signature. Have you got a larger version?


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. Also I love your signature. Have you got a larger version?





I made it from the original over at  page.


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 20, 2011)

That was a great episode, prolly my favourite as well though I may be somewhat biased on that regard seeing as Dash is the best pony and Ashleigh Ball does a phenomenal job voicing her :33

Animation quality has skyrocketed since Season 1, I could watch it over and over again just for that. It is seriously kind of mindboggling how well they've made this show.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 21, 2011)

Fluttershy seemed strangely more bold and outgoing in this episode.

Also Tank is a badass.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Fluttershy seemed strangely more bold and outgoing in this episode.
> 
> Also Tank is a badass.


Well animals were involved. That's when Fluttershy is at her must comfortable and confident.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 21, 2011)

The joy of ponies!


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 21, 2011)

She was like that when she first saw Spike, so technically she's still in character.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> She was like that when she first saw Spike, so technically she's still in character.


Exactly. She's only really shy around other ponies (and until the end of Dragonshy fully grown dragons but I think she'd be the same way around them as other animals now). So naturally the chance of getting one of her friends to bond with one of the many creatures she has at her place caused such a reaction.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 21, 2011)

I just realized, if Rainbow Dash knows what a tank is, does that imply that they have war in Equestria?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilX7Lbk-vVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirath (Nov 22, 2011)

Twilight, what's wrong with your face?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying This is an interview with Apple Bloom's av, and she reveals a lot of interesting stuff about the show. There's also some interesting tidbits about season 3.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 23, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying This is an interview with Apple Bloom's av, and she reveals a lot of interesting stuff about the show. There's also some interesting tidbits about season 3.



Wow, how old is Michelle Creber again? The maturity in her words is years beyond her age.

I'm lovin' AppleBloom even more now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2011)

this is about the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life






about dat tank


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 26, 2011)

New Dash episode in 7 hours!

/superexcited


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> about dat tank



She needs the Forever Alone face in the last panel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

speaking of Dashie



Celestia, have mercy on my poor fragile heart






wow ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

HHNNNGGG


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 26, 2011)

The above picture will suffice my pony craving for a couple more hours.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't know if I wanted another Rainbow Dash-centric episode so soon but great episode nonetheless.

Applejack named her thighs.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Kirath (Nov 26, 2011)

The music during the chase at the end reminded me of Batman - The Animated Series.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mysterious Mare Do Well_ 



"Dear Princess Celestia, today I learned that it takes five ponies to add up to one of me." 

I kid, I kid. I can't speak for anypony else, but I had fun guessing at MDW's identity with each new feat she performed. Though until the "flyby" I was leaning toward it just being Twilight. 

-Fortify Strength

-Fortify Speed / Agility (and probably Detect Life)

-some mad Alteration skillz

Still, I found Dash's brief career as a super hero entertaining. 

Personally, I think Dash was too busy being insecure and jealous to think that rationally, or she might've questioned how one pony could do/be all of that, since Celestia and Luna appear to be the only alicorns in the series.

Personally, I don't think this was meant to be Laugh At Dash, per se; she brought a lot of her own humiliation on herself by very unheroically trying to compete with MDW, instead of cooperating. I kept thinking about Spider-Man for some reason, and what Peter Parker might have become if not for such a heavy tragedy humbling him so early on in his career.



Jayjangle said:


> Also, I DIDNT NOTICE DERPY!!



Oh, Derpy was in there. And looking more derped than ever, at that! 



Kirath said:


> The music during the chase at the end reminded me of Batman - The Animated Series.



Oh, I'm pretty sure it was meant as an homage.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Kirath said:


> The music during the chase at the end reminded me of Batman - The Animated Series.



Expectations to watch this ep have been doubled.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 27, 2011)

Pony Polka Your Eyes Out


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

The last episode wasn't very funny and neither was the one before it.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 28, 2011)

'Fraid I missed Turkey Day, but here's my next Pony amp, Lyra:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Pizza + too much Pumpkin Pie = Pie Squared!


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 28, 2011)

I keep thinking the fandom can't get anymore amazing than this. 

I'm wrong everytime.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> 'Fraid I missed Turkey Day, but here's my next Pony amp, Lyra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean HEARTSTRINGS.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> You mean HEARTSTRINGS.


Let's not start that again. If Tom Dan can be a thing then surely Lyra Heartstrings can. In fact I think it's a perfect combination.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Dec 3, 2011)

The new episode was certainly amazing to say the least. Definitely better than the previous episode which left somewhat of a bad taste in my mouth for some odd reason.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked the way Rarity was represented in today's episode, it really was great and made me laugh at times. It captured her quite nicely and didn't felt forced or annoying like the previous episode. 

also the new song was amazing, Daniel Ingram is quite possibly the most consistent worker in this series





WOOONA.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 3, 2011)

And here I was worried that the musicals might not compare to season one.


Shame on me.


----------



## Kirath (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Dec 3, 2011)

Considering how mediocre the last episode was, it's amazing how quickly FIM rebounded with Sweet & Elite. Asides from the comedy, I liked how they expanded Canterlot, and they even had cameos with some previously introduced characters from the city. It was also a nice touch to make Fancy Pants a genuinely nice guy unlike the other high society snobs. Did anyone else notice how his trophy wife/gf was all over him when he met Rarity?  This is my favorite moment from the episode:


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Considering how mediocre the last episode was, it's amazing how quickly FIM rebounded with Sweet & Elite. Asides from the comedy, I liked how they expanded Canterlot, and they even had cameos with some previously introduced characters from the city. It was also a nice touch to make Fancy Pants a genuinely nice guy unlike the other high society snobs. Did anyone else notice how his trophy wife/gf was all over him when he met Rarity?  This is my favorite moment from the episode:


Fancy Pants really suprised me with just how likable he was. He used his status for good, helping a young talent rise to stardom and defending the honour of her friends.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 3, 2011)

Fancy Pants is the most interesting pony in the world.Another standout about the show is how much effort goes into the design of the side characters. I remember reading somewhere that more than a few of them actually represent people who work on FIM.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 4, 2011)

The latest episode was great, a social commentary on the elitism found within some rich societies, and this is a kid's show. I also liked the "Where's Waldo" aspect of Derpy, I like that the writers are planting Easter Eggs like Derpy in the show now and then.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2011)

So i was watching some Season 1, and in "The Cutie Mark Crusaders" I noticed an odd similarity between Applejack's backstory and "My Fair Lady" starring my favorite actress EVAR.

man, i am slow as hell.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 4, 2011)

Fancy Pants is a boss


----------



## Arishem (Dec 4, 2011)

The artists were really having a ball with this episode.It's especially noteworthy for the fact that many of these designs are only featured in very short sequences.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2011)

> Did anyone else notice how his trophy wife/gf was all over him when he met Rarity?


yeah I noticed .. she also resembles Luna, ah, figure-wise (kind of between Celestia and the mane 6)

TWILIGHT PARTY HARD

dat cannon


loved the episode, but then again Rarity episodes have never dissapointed me so far


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 5, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Fancy Pants is a boss



Fancy Pants for new Mane 6 nakama.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 5, 2011)

somehow, this works.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 5, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> yeah I noticed .. she also resembles Luna, ah, figure-wise (kind of between Celestia and the mane 6)


Maybe she's an Alicorn who lost her wings.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Let's not start that again. If Tom Dan can be a thing then surely Lyra Heartstrings can. In fact I think it's a perfect combination.



Lyra Heartstrings... I like that name.
hmm so what would the name for Carrot top be? considering that her canon name is Golden Harvest?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 5, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Lyra Heartstrings... I like that name.
> hmm so what would the name for Carrot top be? considering that her canon name is Golden Harvest?


That's a little trickier.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

I missed Derpy.

Nice to see Photo Finish again though.

Fancy Pants is all class.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 6, 2011)

Gotta love all these easter eggs. Also to anyone who missed Derpy, she's in the song when Rarity says everyone in Canterlot is talking about her, somewhere at the bottom-left. You can also see Hoity Toity and Sapphire Shores on the right as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2011)

and now for something completely different :




> Celestia, Luna, Twilight - mass AoE magic + logistics teleporting
> 
> 
> RD - aerial supersonic ponyfighting + tactical rainbow nukes + orbital friendship cannon
> ...



thoughts ?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> and now for something completely different :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lacks Big Mac tackling of doom.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Mac's uber digging skills.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XpH-SmtnOqI[/YOUTUBE]

My brain is full of fuck...


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 10, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> [YOUTUBE]XpH-SmtnOqI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My brain is full of fuck...






only 2 episodes? moaaar!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, at first I wasn't looking forward to another Spike-centered episode but it was a lot better than I expected. Before I didn't think much of his design since he was just the tag-a-long kid to the main cast, but now I appreciate him a bit more as a character.


Since Dragons are naturally greedy, the reason Spike likes Rarity is because she's the Element of Generosity.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2011)

It was just an okay episode for me. 

Nice King Kong reference.


----------



## Kirath (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't tell if Rarity really has a thing for Spike or if she's just toying with him. :-/


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 10, 2011)

spikes final dragon-form exceeded all my expectations. damn he looked so


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2011)

Kirath said:


> I can't tell if Rarity really has a thing for Spike or if she's just toying with him. :-/



You mean outside of fanfiction? That'd be bestiality.  

This episode made it clear that Spike is more like a pet then anything else so I say no.


----------



## SwordKing (Dec 10, 2011)

That's twice now that Rainbow Dash suceeded where the WonderBolts have failed. Maybe she should rethink her career goals.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 10, 2011)

Kirath said:


> I can't tell if Rarity really has a thing for Spike or if she's just toying with him. :-/


I think this episode showed that she certainly isn't toying with him but was indeed already aware of his feelings. She certainly has started to care about him more now. I wouldn't say she returns his feelings but I'd say Spike has a shot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2011)

FlutterDash >> Wonderbolts


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You mean outside of fanfiction? That'd be bestiality.
> 
> This episode made it clear that Spike is more like a pet then anything else so I say no.



first of all two animals having sex is not bestiality. also I doubt that sexuality is even a necessary part of a relationship in the mlp-universe


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbDVASpFGI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2011)

Tandaradei said:


> first of all two animals having sex is not bestiality.



They are two completely different species though. 

The ponies are obviously on a higher level in society then other animals like cows, sheep and dragons. Bear in mind that in the last episode the pony *doctor* suggested that they take Spike to a *vet*. In Equestria, ponies= the closest things to humans. They consider Spike an animal. Tis' bestiality.



> also I doubt that sexuality is even a necessary part of a relationship in the mlp-universe



So then if sexuality on some level isn't involved then Rarity and Spike can only be really good friends.... which they already are? And even the-okay, you know what? Enough arguing over a cartoon with pastel-colored ponies. It ain't happening.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2011)

FlutterDash


----------



## JH24 (Dec 11, 2011)

That was a great episode. One of my newest favorites. Loved the interactions between all the characters and the well-developed changes in Spike's personality. It was pretty interesting to learn more about dragons. The ending was great as well.


It makes me wonder though if there are different ways for a dragon to grow up and that we saw one of these ways in todays episode.


A very entertaining and "feel-good" episode.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> They are two completely different species though.
> 
> The ponies are obviously on a higher level in society then other animals like cows, sheep and dragons. Bear in mind that in the last episode the pony *doctor* suggested that they take Spike to a *vet*. In Equestria, ponies= the closest things to humans. They consider Spike an animal. Tis' bestiality.



I'm pretty sure the vet thing was more or less meant as a joke, since ponies don't seem to know much about dragons.

On an unrelated note, before this episode I assumed dragons lived a lot longer than ponies (or any other species in Equestria) but this episode may suggest otherwise, as they can apparently also grow by just giving into their greedy nature.

Although, Spike still seems to age slower than the ponies, since he is still called a "baby" dragon, despite being only a few years younger than Twilight.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 11, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I'm pretty sure the vet thing was more or less meant as a joke, since ponies don't seem to know much about dragons.
> 
> On an unrelated note, before this episode I assumed dragons lived a lot longer than ponies (or any other species in Equestria) but this episode may suggest otherwise, as they can apparently also grow by just giving into their greedy nature.
> 
> Although, Spike still seems to age slower than the ponies, since he is still called a "baby" dragon, despite being only a few years younger than Twilight.


You could still be right. Perhaps generous dragons live long lives while greedy ones have shorter lives.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 11, 2011)

It's possible greed only affects their size and not age, I suppose.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 11, 2011)

:33 i love this im steain it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> :33 i love this im steain it





have some more


----------



## Talon. (Dec 12, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> have some more



 omg its so cute


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2011)

worried Fluttershy


----------



## FireEel (Dec 12, 2011)

Lauren's choice of colors for Fluttershy is amazing, she always looks so pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Kirath (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you like this new type of smile they are using this season? Because I kinda don't. :-/


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 13, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Do you like this new type of smile they are using this season? Because I kinda don't. :-/



I don't like it... when people bring attention to it over and over, with giant pics even. 

Otherwise I'm more indifferent.

An upcoming Fluttershy flashback has been leaked!


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 14, 2011)

Charcan said:


> An upcoming Fluttershy flashback has been leaked!



I think this would make for a very interesting episode if her father came to visit expecting Fluttershy to be a famous athlete or something, sort of like a La Cage aux Folles parody.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 14, 2011)

Celestmas Day spoiler pics are out.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 14, 2011)

Apparently there's also gonna be a new song for the coming episode, should be interesting seeing as how it's an episode dealing with lore and history.

Also there's gonna be a new Alicorn in the series, her name being Princess Cadence.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Do you like this new type of smile they are using this season? Because I kinda don't. :-/


I didn't even notice it prior to this



another Alicorn ? wow, that's huge


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask, is Alicorn the actual name for their species/race, or is it a fan term?

I thought they were just called winged unicorns.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 14, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I've been meaning to ask, is Alicorn the actual name for their species/race, or is it a fan term?
> 
> I thought they were just called winged unicorns.


Alicorn is the actual term used for winged unicorns in general not just MLP. It's just not as commonly known as unicorn or pegasus.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 14, 2011)

I was under the impression alicorn referred to the unicorn's horn, not an actual animal.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 14, 2011)

Alicorn is actually the material for the Unicorn's horn. Alicorn referring to winged pegasi is just a fan term really.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 15, 2011)

A sneak peek to the coming episode.

Link

Interesting, regular unicorns are capable of moving celestial bodies themselves.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> A sneak peek to the coming episode.
> 
> Link
> 
> Interesting, regular unicorns are capable of moving celestial bodies themselves.


I imagine it took more of them though. Hense the request for payment.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> A sneak peek to the coming episode.
> 
> Link
> 
> Interesting, regular unicorns are capable of moving celestial bodies themselves.



Really looking forward to the rest of the tale.

Even if it doesn't involve nanomachines. :fanon


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 17, 2011)

Great episode but doesn't really explain where the winged unicorn came from so it can supports the the fact that winged unicorn are a rare mutation then a breed.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Koroshi (Dec 17, 2011)

New episode was nice, although plothole.

They did say it was long before Celestia's Rule, then the flag suddenly has Luna and Celestia on it, what. Also I'm sad there wasn't a reference to Discord at all :<

Although MLPverse now has Ice Elementals and regular unicorns are strong enough to move the celestial bodies on their own, which raises the question why they need the princesses to do it. Unless they're tyrants :3


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> New episode was nice, although plothole.
> 
> They did say it was long before Celestia's Rule, then the flag suddenly has Luna and Celestia on it, what. Also I'm sad there wasn't a reference to Discord at all :<
> 
> Although MLPverse now has Ice Elementals and regular unicorns are strong enough to move the celestial bodies on their own, *which raises the question why they need the princesses to do it*. Unless they're tyrants :3



My thoughts exactly. Or.... 

In the first days of Equestria, the ponies prophesied of two very powerful sisters who would has all the components of the 3 races in one and unfettered pony magic... so much so that the unicorns did not need to pool their powers together to move the sun and the moon. They made the flag before they were born because their wisemen saw Celestia and Luna in their dreams. And so it came to pass- I love how this episode that was supposed to put fanon in check just made it easier to create more.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 18, 2011)

Discord was probably the first ruler of equestria so after it was made he must have entered the fray somehow.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> Although MLPverse now has Ice Elementals and regular unicorns are strong enough to move the celestial bodies on their own, which raises the question why they need the princesses to do it. Unless they're tyrants :3


Simple. It most likely took several unicorns to move the sun and moon while now Celestia can do it herself.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I have been rapidly catching up with this show and am almost done with season 1.

I hear some fan are complaining about season 2 since Faust isn't the lead writer anymore, but everyone here seems to be satisfied. 

Favorite character is Discord, and my favorites of the main characters are Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> They did say it was long before Celestia's Rule, then the flag suddenly has Luna and Celestia on it, what.



Probably an anachronism. This was a play after all, not an actual flashback. That flag is (probably) the current flag of Equestria, and they just used that since most ponies probably wouldn't even remember what flag they used back then (thats assuming they knew what kind of flag design they used, or if they even used one at all). 

Also, I love the fantasy elements in this show. A cocaktrice, a manticore, a hydra, dragons and now wendigos


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Favorite character is Discord, and my favorites of the main characters are Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie.



Pinkie Pie completely upturned my expectations from the start of the series. I thought she was going to be the annoying, talkative, hyperactive pony.

Instead she's the lovable, talkative, hyperactive pony.

Now I'm just waiting to see how Equestria went from a tribal alliance to a kingdom with a ruler. I'd even love it if they made a future episode centered in the past with the real characters from the play.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> New episode was nice, although plothole.
> 
> They did say it was long before Celestia's Rule, then the flag suddenly has Luna and Celestia on it, what. Also I'm sad there wasn't a reference to Discord at all :<
> 
> Although MLPverse now has Ice Elementals and regular unicorns are strong enough to move the celestial bodies on their own, which raises the question why they need the princesses to do it. Unless they're tyrants :3


maybe Celestia and Luna were mythological Gods to them or something

this was before Discord (hence no mention), Equestria existed some time after founding with no 1 ruler, then came Discord and started trolling then Celestia and Luna owned him and assumed direct control


or this





> Probably an anachronism. This was a play after all, not an actual flashback. That flag is (probably) the current flag of Equestria, and they just used that since most ponies probably wouldn't even remember what flag they used back then (thats assuming they knew what kind of flag design they used, or if they even used one at all).


this works




awesome episode


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Well, I have been rapidly catching up with this show and am almost done with season 1.
> 
> *I hear some fan are complaining about season 2 since Faust isn't the lead writer anymore, but everyone here seems to be satisfied. *
> 
> Favorite character is Discord, and my favorites of the main characters are Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie.



Well I do agree that there is a notable drop in respectful characterization in some of the season 2 episodes. "Flanderization" some people call it... like how Ned Flanders started off as a real fully-developed character with hyper-religious quirks and then became this shell of himself who just spouts off the most crazy fanatical things for cheap laughs. 

I would not go as far as saying its to the extent of the Simpsons, but very often in Season 2 I feel like characters are being forced to be as "silly/snobby/country/uptight/shy/cocky" as possible at their own expense. The result is the charm and consistency of season 1 suffers a bit. 


*All that being said, Season 2 is still a blast and the lack of Faust does not make too much of a difference*. I mainly fell in love with this show for its beautiful animation and how serious it takes its writing and VA-work and all that jazz. All the good stuff is still there in season 2 (though a bit diminished) and it still makes for some of the most satisfying watchin' in recent years.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was a really amazing episode. I really like how the writers are slowly fleshing out the pony universe step by step. I really liked this part of history and how the ponies were eventually able to work together. 


Lot of great interactions, moments and some very nice animation. This episode is definitely one of my newest favorites in this season. IMHO Merriwether Williams handled this episode very well, looking forward to see more of her writing in future episodes.


I have to admit I was hoping Discord would be mentioned, but afterwards I realised that this was taking place way before Discord even appeared. Maybe they'll have a later episode looking back at his rule and time in pony history. (At least I really hope so)


----------



## Huntress (Dec 18, 2011)

A good episode. I noticed that flag at the end which seemed abit of a plothole but idc if it is, the show is still awesome.
Also those wendigos were actually really creepy, id say they are the scariest villains yet. I hope they make another appearance.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Pinkie Pie completely upturned my expectations from the start of the series. I thought she was going to be the annoying, talkative, hyperactive pony.
> 
> Instead she's the lovable, talkative, hyperactive pony.


Yeah, and it's one of the things I've found really amusing about this show. Plus her randomness is hilarious.


Furious George said:


> Well I do agree that there is a notable drop in respectful characterization in some of the season 2 episodes. "Flanderization" some people call it... like how Ned Flanders started off as a real fully-developed character with hyper-religious quirks and then became this shell of himself who just spouts off the most crazy fanatical things for cheap laughs.
> 
> I would not go as far as saying its to the extent of the Simpsons, but very often in Season 2 I feel like characters are being forced to be as "silly/snobby/country/uptight/shy/cocky" as possible at their own expense. The result is the charm and consistency of season 1 suffers a bit.
> 
> ...



Well that's good to know. MY sister also said that she still enjoys season 2 as well. It's sad to know it won't be quite as good as what I'm watching now, but at least it's still good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2011)

whoa .........


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 19, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Well, I have been rapidly catching up with this show and am almost done with season 1.
> 
> I hear some fan are complaining about season 2 since Faust isn't the lead writer anymore, but everyone here seems to be satisfied.
> 
> Favorite character is Discord, and my favorites of the main characters are Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie.



There's nothing really wrong with Season 2 actually, save for quite possibly the worst episode yet. 

But overall Season 2 has about the same amount of quality and same great fun. The overall show is still amazzing and wonderful. It's the usual fans bawwing that the series is ruined due to one or two mistakes made by the producers. It's in nearly every fandom.

Also Discord and Fluttershy :3


----------



## Furious George (Dec 19, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> There's nothing really wrong with Season 2 actually, save for quite possibly the worst episode yet.
> 
> But overall Season 2 has about the same amount of quality and same great fun. The overall show is still amazzing and wonderful. *It's the usual fans bawwing that the series is ruined due to one or two mistakes made by the producers. It's in nearly every fandom.*
> 
> Also Discord and Fluttershy :3



See, I don't know if I agree with the bold parts. 

Even the most pessimistic and jaded fans (from what I've seen) never really say the series is ruined now or that season 2 is terrible. At most they say that season 2 is weaker then the 1st and that they are concerned with where things are going. The folk on the other side of the fence who love season 2 as much as season 1 tend to exaggerate (like you're doing now IMO) the jaded fans' disappointment. I honestly feel that, apart from a few who forced MLP down other people's throat, the bronies are overall a very civil and reasonable fanbase compared to other fandoms.

And not for nothing I don't know if it can be called bawwing when most of the complaints against season 2 are legitimate (...well apart from folks being pissy about season 2 Luna destroying their fanon).


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys one question:

What got you to watch the show in the first place?

Wednesdays/Thursdays i browse through /co/ to DL stuff get inspiration on what to read and suddenly all the pony reactions popped up.
I thought "Why are they liking this? I thought 4chan hates everything?" and watched the pilot to see for my self.

Same thing happened with Wakfu. I somehow have a thing for cartoons that arent really age appropriate


----------



## Furious George (Dec 19, 2011)

Slice said:


> Guys one question:
> 
> What got you to watch the show in the first place?



First, Morbid curiosity. The interwebz was going crazy over it.

Then I learned Faust was behind it.

At that point, it became an obligation. 

I watched the first three episodes with limited interest, then Applebuck Season came to town. 

I ain't been right since.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd already seen Panty & Stocking. Twilight looking like Stocking was enough to catch my interest and it seemed the opinion was that it was suprisingly good. So I watched, and watched and then one episode I realised there was no denying that I like the show.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2011)

^ do want


I just got swept up by the bronies




I see nothing wrong with Season 2, Discord Premiere were the best episodes in the series IMHO and canon Luna was pretty much perfect .. fanon is just gonna have to suck it up

I liked all the rest too, esp the recent Hearth Warming

PsychoTwilight was also very .. memorable


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> See, I don't know if I agree with the bold parts.
> 
> Even the most pessimistic and jaded fans (from what I've seen) never really say the series is ruined now or that season 2 is terrible. At most they say that season 2 is weaker then the 1st and that they are concerned with where things are going. The folk on the other side of the fence who love season 2 as much as season 1 tend to exaggerate (like you're doing now IMO) the jaded fans' disappointment. I honestly feel that, apart from a few who forced MLP down other people's throat, the bronies are overall a very civil and reasonable fanbase compared to other fandoms.
> 
> And not for nothing I don't know if it can be called bawwing when most of the complaints against season 2 are legitimate (...well apart from folks being pissy about season 2 Luna destroying their fanon).



There are fans who have been claiming stuff like the "The Show is ruined", /pony/ :< 

Yes, I might be exaggerating when I do say that the usual fans are saying that, but there are fans who say those rather stupid comments. Yes the current season is not meeting all our expectations, but it's still maintaining the same amount of quality in the show. Lesson Zero, Luna Eclipsed, Sweet and Elite are all great episodes. The only "bad" episode so far was TMMDW.

Some of the complaints for season 2 are rather asinine though :/


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 19, 2011)

Personally, I think it was this thread combined with finding out that Faust was behind the project that got me to start watching.

First two episodes were good, but not exactly outstanding, but by 'Applebuck Season' I was hooked.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 19, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Personally, I think it was this thread combined with finding out that Faust was behind the project that got me to start watching.
> 
> First two episodes were good, but not exactly outstanding, but by 'Applebuck Season' I was hooked.



I don't remember right now where I saw about it first, it could have been multiple places including the Bendis forum since pop culture mashups were kinda popping up everywhere, but by Applebuck Season I was kinda hooked too.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 19, 2011)

I got hooked from a friend of mine, I intended to watch for mocking purposes but I was then sucked into the greatness.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2011)

My sister got me into watching it. At first I refused, but after her constant prodding, and admitted curiosity after seeing the epidemic spreading across the internet, I decided to give it try and actually watched the episodes with Discord first. I then went back and started with season 1.

Speaking of, I just finished season 1 last night. Now time to start with 2.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Speaking of, I just finished season 1 last night. Now time to start with 2.



Let us know what you think about it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 












hah


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2011)

Fluttershy that pic is funny and disturbing at the same time.





Furious George said:


> Let us know what you think about it.



Don't worry, I will.

And I have no complaints about the 1st season.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derping with Derpy.


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2011)

daaaw


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2011)

I will burn in the eternal fires of HFIL for this


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> I will burn in the eternal fires of HFIL for this




also, whats the deal with that sig? its creepin me out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2011)

Talon. said:


> also, whats the deal with that sig?* its creepin me out*.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

So no new episode till next weekend?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 27, 2011)

speaking of which, we need more deadpan snarker applejack


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 27, 2011)

Damn your sig Miss Goob, I'm humming the intro to MLP at work


----------



## FleshFailures (Dec 27, 2011)

This is me, for the first time publicly saying anywhere I'm a brony. 

Much more importantly, why can't Hub just make a schedule that actually makes sense? :/

I need my fix every week.


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 29, 2011)

This is pretty cool:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Notch is the creator of Minecraft btw.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 30, 2011)

I daww'd manly tears.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 30, 2011)

Charcan said:


> This is pretty cool:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



dude, awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojEb7fnHfE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 6, 2012)

This pic is epic.


Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojEb7fnHfE0[/YOUTUBE]


My sister showed me all of these when we were watching season 2. I couldn't stop laughing. I think I liked Rainbow Dash's the most. 

In other news,

The Rocky Horror Pony Show!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aG3Z2j8llQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 7, 2012)

new ep was nice

the expression on granny smith's mom when her dad kissed princess celestia's hoof


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh shit forgot the new episode was today.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2012)

So did I.

But no matter. That's what the inernet is for!

Unless SOPA passes, that is...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2012)

cool episode

dat Granny Smith


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2012)

This was a fun episode. It was nice to see one that wasn't only about the main 6 or the Cutie Mark Crusaders. Granny Smith's antics were funny, and who knew her family actually founded Ponyville?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

No one wants to incur Rarity's wrath.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 8, 2012)

New Episode was REALLY good. Much better then I would have guessed after reading the plot synopsis. 

Diamond Tiara finally got what was coming to her.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2012)

Man, Applejack is quickly becoming my favorite pony.  She's fantastic, and I think under-appreciated, in some respects.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 8, 2012)

Koi said:


> Man, Applejack is quickly becoming my favorite pony.  She's fantastic, and I think under-appreciated, in some respects.



Oh yeah, she's definitely the best pony of the Mane Six if you ask me. Welcome to the winning team, bro.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't choose a favourite, but Applejack is definitely top 3.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 8, 2012)

Koi said:


> Man, Applejack is quickly becoming my favorite pony.  She's fantastic, and I think under-appreciated, in some respects.



Applejack Master Race


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Furious George said:


> New Episode was REALLY good. Much better then I would have guessed after reading the plot synopsis.
> 
> Diamond Tiara finally got what was coming to her.



Yeah.

More Cheerilee's a good thing too as far as I'm concerned.



Koi said:


> Man, Applejack is quickly becoming my favorite pony.  She's fantastic, and I think under-appreciated, in some respects.



She's been cool since Applebuck Season, as for being under-appreciated I'd guess she's taken for granted at times.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2012)

Charcan said:


> More Cheerilee's a good thing too as far as I'm concerned.


Ask and receive. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaWtE74LA-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

Ouch dawg.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 10, 2012)

So anyway, I gotta say that I find the claims about the show being ruined by season 2 to be a lot of unnecessary melodrama. I mean, there are some noticeable differences from season 1, but I'm still enjoying 2 quite a bit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah no reason to be that negative.

Season 2 has some kinda meh episodes, but you could say the same of season 1.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I watched it all in a row and the quality is fairly consistent between the 2.


----------



## Nahima (Jan 11, 2012)

Paper Ponies!!!




and!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 11, 2012)

That ask japplejack tumblr is hilarious!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 12, 2012)

Season 2 has made me like Twilight a lot, especially her psycho self in lesson zero 

Season 2 has given insight into Equestria's past and the divide between clans, given us discord, Princess' the fun has been doubled' Luna, mortal kombat fluttershy, ponified version of the dude from the big lebowski, insight into canterlot society.

Yet people still complain..smh.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, first series was fleshing out the characters, second series seems more about fleshing out the world.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2012)

Ask Jappleack >>>>>


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 14, 2012)

A baby pegasus is now better than Scootaloo at flying.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2012)

Was not a fan of Baby Cakes, TBH. Jokes weren't very funny and Pinkie was a bit out of her element. I know that was sort of the point and all what with her learning responsibility but it wasn't all that fun to watch. 

Maybe I'll think more of it after a second watch.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Scootaloo doesn't catch a break.

Episode was kinda adorable.

Also, pony genetics.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 14, 2012)

The cough during the silence in pinkies stand up routine was the funniest part of the episode


----------



## Huntress (Jan 14, 2012)

was the music a version of the music from Brazil? (the terry gilliam movie)
also was when the baby on the ceiling, a reference to that dead baby trip out cold turkey scene in Trainspotting?

i sort of liked this episode. i mean, i thought it was well done, i just HATE evil annoying babies in anything. especially as they always get away with their shitty behviour rather than being shouted at/beaten


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 14, 2012)

Methinks the baby on the ceiling was a supernatural reference ?

That's what my friend said.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 14, 2012)

Koroshi said:


> Methinks the baby on the ceiling was a supernatural reference ?
> 
> That's what my friend said.



wait no i did see that episode. i dont remmeber the baby going on the ceiling thought.
heres the trainspotting scene:


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 14, 2012)

Apparently drop-side cribs have not been recalled in Equestria yet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2012)

I liked the episode

babies are probably Celestia's hush-hush genetic experiments dumped on Ponyville



loved how Rarity didn't even bother thinking up an excuse .. like a bawss


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> was the music a version of the music from Brazil? (the terry gilliam movie)
> also was when the baby on the ceiling, a reference to that dead baby trip out cold turkey scene in Trainspotting?
> 
> i sort of liked this episode. i mean, i thought it was well done, i just HATE evil annoying babies in anything. especially as they always get away with their shitty behviour rather than being shouted at/beaten



Uh, you don't really shout at or beat babies though

Unless you're some kind of monster

I mean WTF, it's not like they were intent on causing malice, they just did what they wanted to do...

because they're BABIES, they literally don't know any better.


----------



## Glued (Jan 15, 2012)

[Youtube]z9VGVxsSeyk[/Youtube]

I think Cup Cakes been doing some things behind Carrot Cakes back.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 16, 2012)

Spoiler for the final episode of the series has been leaked!


----------



## Koi (Jan 17, 2012)

Cute episode, the bb ponies were a-goddamned-dorable.  I hope we see more of them.



Fluttershy said:


> loved how Rarity didn't even bother thinking up an excuse .. like a bawss



Ahaha, more reason for me to love her.  I don't like babies either and I SO would have done the same thing.


----------



## Koi (Jan 17, 2012)

This is amazing (up until Rarity).


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey all, decided to give this show a whirl about three months ago just to see what all the fuss was about, and goddamn if it isn't one of the cutest and funniest shows ever. Current faves are Rarity and Pinkie Pie, but I love all of the Mane 6.

As for the complaints about the show losing its magic when Lauren left, I have to disagree completely, even if episode 8 was pretty bad. But hey, season one had a few meh episodes, so it balances out.

Now has anyone seen the description for episode for 217?:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Hearts and Hooves Day*

The Cutie Mark Crusaders make Miss Cheerilee and Big Macintosh fall in love.






Oh man, that's gonna be rich.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hey all, decided to give this show a whirl about three months ago just to see what all the fuss was about, and goddamn if it isn't one of the cutest and funniest shows ever. Current faves are Rarity and Pinkie Pie, but I love all of the Mane 6.
> 
> As for the complaints about the show losing its magic when Lauren left, I have to disagree completely, even if episode 8 was pretty bad. But hey, season one had a few meh episodes, so it balances out.



Cool that you like it.



> Now has anyone seen the description for episode for 217?:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cheerilee's one of my favorite non-mane six characters so I'm glad she's being spotlighted.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2012)

Funniest part of the whole thing is that a few people, including my mom and sister, have caught me watching it. They both gave me a weird look, I looked them straight in the eye, told them not to judge and immediately put my headphones back on and hit play. 'Twas quite a hilarious situation if I do say so myself

Anyways, here's a pretty sweet PMV I found about a month ago:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_z7uHQIwVw[/YOUTUBE]

They've got some pretty good ones on their channel, so check it out if, like me, you're into MV's.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 19, 2012)

Watched the episode, and it's one of the cutest ones yet. Those babies were adorable and hilarious. I was also laughing at Rarity's response.  Such blunt honesty. 

It was also nice to see Pinkie Pie develop and grow as a character and learn about responsibility.

I'd like to see more of her adventures as a baby sitter.


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh God, that picture is fucking awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 20, 2012)

Teaser clip for new episode:  

Jesus Christ, Pinkie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCP9Jn2Q0cQ[/YOUTUBE]

!!!


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 20, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Teaser clip for new episode:
> 
> Jesus Christ, Pinkie



That seems over the top even for Pinkie. So much lulz.

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCFV7jT9ho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Jan 20, 2012)

And another!




Arishem said:


> Teaser clip for new episode:
> 
> Jesus Christ, Pinkie



 I can't stop laughing at the pictures alone.  I haven't even watched the clip yet.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 21, 2012)

damn these discord drawings are frikkin awesome!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Derpy just... oh no she didn't.... 


WHAT AM I WATCHING!?!?!


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, she did. h


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 21, 2012)

Derpy has a name. And a voice.






My life is complete.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome.

Very fun episode. Probably one of the better ones of the season. 

1). It was Applejack-centric. () 

2). All of the Ponies were at their best here. Its been a while since Pinkie Pie was so funny.

3). It had a good message and a strong plot. 

---------

I'm still not sure if I love Derpy talking and doing all of that or if I hate it.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 21, 2012)

So um Pinkie Rage. That demonic voice.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

^You can practically hear the fandom collectively squeal at that scene. 

Expect a dozen youtube vids by Monday.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 21, 2012)

A lot of people are confused at Applejack's behavior throughout the episode being the element of honesty and whatnot, but I actually think her acting that way was more "in character" in that she'd rather run away than tell a lie to her friends.

She can't bring herself to lie, but she doesn't want to tell the truth so she runs away. It makes even more sense since RD is the element of loyalty and feels betrayed by her choice.

Favorite parts of the episode:
1) Derpy is now Canon
2) Applebloom's "YOU'RE NOT GONNA STAY FOR BRUNCH?" face & Apple family dogpile
3) Pinkie Promise Reference & Pinkie Rage

Amy Keating Rogers was always one of my top script writers, but now I think she's my favorite.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

I would have had a problem with AJ's behavior if she didn't think of a clever way to get out of the Pinkie Promise. She did though, so I say she was completely in-character.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome episode. Derpy spoke and got called Derpy and Pinkie Pie lost her shit again. Oh, and manly tears were shed by Big Macintosh


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't watched the episode yet but I'll say it anyway.

Ouch! Right in the fanon!


----------



## Glued (Jan 21, 2012)

I was literally rolling with laughter when Pinkie raged.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice ep

1. not a big fan of derpy voice it was a bit too err 'dumb sounding' for me
2. big mac manly tears 
3. pinkie rage 
4. Am I the only one who watches this show with an idiotic grin on my face?


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 21, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Nice ep
> 
> 1. not a big fan of derpy voice it was a bit too err 'dumb sounding' for me
> 2. big mac manly tears
> ...



Of course you're not the only one. 

Derpy came across as a bit too mentally deficient, I agree. Very endearing though.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 21, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Of course you're not the only one.
> 
> Derpy came across as a bit too mentally deficient, I agree.



Do you mean that for the sake of the character or for the sake of mentally handicapped people?

If it's for the character then I thought that too until a couple minutes ago after watching it again. I think it gives Derpy that endearing "everything goes wrong around me but I'm still earnestly trying to make everything better" personality through her voice.

I also love how Derpy's personality and color scheme play off of RD so well, and I'm hoping we get a different kind of relationship through her interactions with Fluttershy.

Oh, and Jayson's Twitter gives Tabitha as Derpy's new voice. After listening to it the first time I could've sworn it was Ashleigh. xD


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

I think Derpy was adorable and reminded me of Goofy. In fact...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPi8bUv_doo[/YOUTUBE]

Also keep in mind this is Tabitha's first time playing Derpy. I'm sure the voice will evolve the more she uses it. The lines I left in the video I just posted are how I expect she'll sound in later episodes.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 21, 2012)

Derpy reminds me more of Ed from Ed, Edd n Eddy than an actual legitimately retarded person. Dolts are free to take offense if they make the connection.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Derpy reminds me more of Ed from Ed, Edd n Eddy than an actual legitimately retarded person. Dolts are free to take offense if they make the connection.


Ed, Goofy and Pinky (Pinky & The Brain) are all great examples of clumsy characters that aren't very bright with silly voices that are lovable. Derpy is simply one of them.

Now I'm wishing I added "Narf!" to my video.


----------



## Koi (Jan 21, 2012)

She sounds like she's from Minnesota to me. 

Good episode, though.  I love Applejack more and more, and I totally understood where she was coming from and why she was acting the way she did.  I really think I find her to be the most realistic and relatable  of all the ponies.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Solid to awesome episode yes.

And I was expecting Big Mac to totally break down worse than Pinkie in last episode.


----------



## Koi (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh man, Derpy's clumsy because she's cross-eyed.  


slowpoke.jpg


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 22, 2012)

By the way from how the train worked this time, the Equestrian Industrial Revolution's happening behind the scenes.

Brace yourselves.


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 22, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Do you mean that for the sake of the character or for the sake of mentally handicapped people?



For the character. I think they made her a bit too ... dumb is not the word, it's more like her mind works on another plane of existence. I think Cloud Cuckoo Lander is the term. You know, like Osaka from Azumanga Daioh.

But we've only seen her interact for about a minute. 



Solid Snake said:


> If it's for the character then I thought that too until a couple minutes ago after watching it again. I think it gives Derpy that endearing "everything goes wrong around me but I'm still earnestly trying to make everything better" personality through her voice.



I get that. It's very cute.



Solid Snake said:


> I also love how Derpy's personality and color scheme play off of RD so well, and I'm hoping we get a different kind of relationship through her interactions with Fluttershy.



Derpy + Fluttershy interaction ---> Fandom Explodes


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 22, 2012)

Charcan said:


> By the way from how the train worked this time, the Equestrian Industrial Revolution's happening behind the scenes.
> 
> Brace yourselves.



Technology is Equestria is weird.

Some episodes it seems rather primitive (all horse drawn stuff, not counting magic) then in others they have advanced construction machines and fire alarms.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2012)

probably the best episode behind the Discord 2-parter


I had no impression of Derpy being retarded at all .. the comparisons here made with Ed, Pinky, Osaka are quite valid .. in a lot of fanfics she can't even speak properly at all, this is much better

loved her voice too

and besides, that building looks like it's made of glass


as for her being Derpy rather then Ditzy Doo - well, blame fandom for that one



so much AppleDash


and Flutters shows again she can pull a carriage when necessary .. you'd think she'd be so much weaker then RD





loved Pinkie with Rarity in the end


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I had no impression of Derpy being retarded at all .. the comparisons here made with Ed, Pinky, Osaka are quite valid .. in a lot of fanfics she can't even speak properly at all, this is much better
> 
> loved her voice too
> 
> ...



She sounded a bit retarded to me at first but when her voice was done a pitch higher when she was calling into the hole it was all better.

Her being called derby might just be a nickname like the others sometimes call Rainbow just "Dash" and Applejack "AJ".


----------



## Kirath (Jan 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUk5HP1TWOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]geTCP666Yf4[/YOUTUBE]

gotta love the fandom


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> as for her being Derpy rather then Ditzy Doo - well, blame fandom for that one


Personally I love the idea of Derpy and Ditzy being two different ponies. The main reason being that Derpy & Ditzy sounds like a pretty cool double act. In other words I think the other pony that dropped heavy objects on Twilight in "Feeling Pinkie Keen" should be Ditzy Doo.



Fluttershy said:


> and Flutters shows again she can pull a carriage when necessary .. you'd think she'd be so much weaker then RD


I'd say determined Fluttershy's abilities are second to Rainbow Dash's. When she's not determined certainly her abilities can't catch up to Dash but think about it, moments where Fluttershy has come close to Rainbow Dash's level of skill have only been during moments of determination. Catching up to disloyal Dash in Return of Harmony and chasing Applejack were both required the determination to succeed.



Slice said:


> Her being called derby might just be a nickname like the others sometimes call Rainbow just "Dash" and Applejack "AJ".


Both being short for their full names. So Derpy would be should for Derpy Hooves.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2012)

is their some history/reference/shout-out for this chimycherrychonga thing ? Or something random from Pinkie ?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2012)

Easily my favorite episode of season 2 after Discord's.

It was hilarious all the way through. Derpy was adorable. Loved how she pulled Rainbow down with her.

Pinkie Pie was at her peak in this. Her demonic rage, and "RARITY CATCH ME" had me dying of laughter. The ending where they were rowing back was great too.

And I figured that Apple Jack didn't win. But that was actually a really good lesson to learn. Also, epic chase scene.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 23, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> is their some history/reference/shout-out for this chimycherrychonga thing ? Or something random from Pinkie ?



[YOUTUBE]5BETHIGFTpk[/YOUTUBE]​





It's probably random.


----------



## Koi (Jan 23, 2012)

Now I actually want a chimichanga.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do I feel that this series gets better and better? I hope some ultimate cool villain is introduced for the season finale.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 23, 2012)

^I'd be amazed beyond belief if they can manage to create a villain who tops Discord.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> ^I'd be amazed beyond belief if they can manage to create a villain who tops Discord.


QFT

but hope always perseveres


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

So it's Derpy Dootz then? xP
I tough that they had to go with a different name because of legal issues no?


----------



## Koi (Jan 24, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> ^I'd be amazed beyond belief if they can manage to create a villain who tops Discord.



I would be completely content if Discord were to somehow become a recurring villain/character.  I mean, even if we just see him a few times in flashbacks or something.  I really kind of love the guy, I just want to see more trollarity.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

I think they should put up this song on the hub sometime hahaha
Those Italians always do amazing things with the shows and movies that they like:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dchiYx5Hzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 24, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I think they should put up this song on the hub sometime hahaha
> Those Italians always do amazing things with the shows and movies that they like:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dchiYx5Hzo[/YOUTUBE]



  

Epic


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 24, 2012)

Epic indeed.

Wow. That's really good.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Technology is Equestria is weird.
> 
> Some episodes it seems rather primitive (all horse drawn stuff, not counting magic) then in others they have advanced construction machines and fire alarms.



The logistics involved in spreading these advancements are being far from optimal.



Narcissus said:


> ^I'd be amazed beyond belief if they can manage to create a villain who tops Discord.



[YOUTUBE]g-NsP3RIPEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 25, 2012)

Charcan said:


> The logistics involved in spreading these advancements are being far from optimal.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]g-NsP3RIPEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is just awesome:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct_3_ZB3ohw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 26, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> This is just awesome:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct_3_ZB3ohw[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]FmNDsaTB3yo[/YOUTUBE]​
Remix it up.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2012)

Koi said:


> I would be completely content if Discord were to somehow become a recurring villain/character.  I mean, even if we just see him a few times in flashbacks or something.  I really kind of love the guy, I just want to see more trollarity.


The more Discord, the better.

I think the one problem with it is that Discord is too powerful to be a recurring villain. If he really wanted to, he could easily steal the Elements and hide them seriously, and they'd have absolutely nothing to stop him.

Still, you wouldn't find me complaining. 


Charcan said:


> [YOUTUBE]g-NsP3RIPEc[/YOUTUBE]



This is amazing. This show has an awesome fandom.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 27, 2012)

To everyone who thought Derpy's voice was a little too deep, Tabitha didn't know she was a filly when she recorded the lines.

Despite her intentions, I still like the clutzy tomboy-ish tone to her voice.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> To everyone who thought Derpy's voice was a little too deep, Tabitha didn't know she was a filly when she recorded the lines.
> 
> Despite her intentions, I still like the clutzy tomboy-ish tone to her voice.



I didn't have a problem with it either.

Inevitable that some will overreact about it but oh well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2012)

I liked her voice

hope to hear more


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2012)

I was fine with the voice. Thought it was an amusing fit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIcHPH4AvtQ[/YOUTUBE]

This fandom.


----------



## SilentBobX (Jan 28, 2012)

Bah, made a mistake before. Friend of mine found this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MVgreWeEek&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
Very addicting... Damn my friend.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> To everyone who thought Derpy's voice was a little too deep, Tabitha didn't know she was a filly when she recorded the lines.
> 
> Despite her intentions, I still like the clutzy tomboy-ish tone to her voice.


I liked her voice and understood this was Tabitha's first time playing the role and that the voice would develop to more she played her. Her best lines were "You ok Rainbow Dash? Anything I can do to help?" which will probably be how her voice will start to sound later.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 28, 2012)

cider cider cider cider cider


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha, loved the ending.

"Dear Princess Celestia.....I AIN'T LEARN SHIT!!!!"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 28, 2012)

Lmao applejack was like 'in yo face bitch!' to celestia :ho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2012)

Applejack is best pony

those ponies sure love their cider



RD first reaction in a crisis - go grab Fluttershy .. literally .. hmm


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash quickly getting Fluttershy makes my theory that she moved her house closer to Fluttershy's so Tank can sleep on the ground seem more likely.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gN5IOF4bDR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]gN5IOF4bDR0[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl

Goddamn fandom works fast.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 29, 2012)

Applejack treating her friends like family was a very sweet thing from this episode. And RD was awesome here.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 29, 2012)

From my experience M.A. Larson always writes episodes that start off with a pretty predictable overarching plot, so for me its the character interactions and dialogue that make it more enjoyable instead of expecting some sort of plot twist near the end (like a McCarthy or Rogers episode). I'm sure anyone from the older audience saw the quality > quantity device coming from a mile away.


Although I prefer that all musicals be led by members of the main cast (is this the first musical starring someone not part of the main cast?), it was an alright episode for me. Nothing outrageously spectacular.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 29, 2012)

What was up with that first scene with Fluttershy?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3DdsEjfCbzk[/YOUTUBE]
She sleeps in the nude apparently...






Solid Snake said:


> From my experience M.A. Larson always writes episodes that start off with a pretty predictable overarching plot, so for me its the character interactions and dialogue that make it more enjoyable instead of expecting some sort of plot twist near the end (like a McCarthy or Rogers episode). I'm sure anyone from the older audience saw the quality > quantity device coming from a mile away.
> 
> 
> Although I prefer that all musicals be led by members of the main cast *(is this the first musical starring someone not part of the main cast?)*, it was an alright episode for me. Nothing outrageously spectacular.



I believe so. It's also the first song by 'antagonist' characters.

I really enjoyed the musical number in this episode. Probably one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What was up with that first scene with Fluttershy?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I dunno, probably just being silly for the sake of being silly. Kinda reminds me of how Donald Duck never wore pants, yet put a towel down there when getting out of the shower.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 29, 2012)

Fluttershy is a hippie

loves animals, prolly a veggie
loves the forest=one with nature=nekkidness


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I dunno, probably just being silly for the sake of being silly. Kinda reminds me of how Donald Duck never wore pants, yet put a towel down there when getting out of the shower.


The towel you can understand since he's drying himself (though he's a duck, so he shouldn't need a towel) but often when his shirt is stripped off he'll quickly cover the lower area.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2012)

Was the song a reference to something? It soundedlike it came from Broadway. 

I enjoyed the simplicity of this episode. I figured Pinkie would end up giving Rainbow Dash some cider though. Her rambling earlier on while making Rainbow angry was funny.

Loved that ending. "I didn't learn anything! I was right all along!"

Speaking of...





Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]gN5IOF4bDR0[/YOUTUBE]



This had me dying of laughter. Trollestia indeed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Fluttershy is a hippie
> 
> loves animals, prolly a veggie
> loves the forest=one with nature=nekkidness



She also climbed a tree to approach birds when invited to a party in the big city.

She probably has the pony version of this:

[YOUTUBE]jJ98qac2UIM[/YOUTUBE]



Narcissus said:


> Was the song a reference to something? It soundedlike it came from Broadway.



 is the reference I've seen thrown around.

Also:


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Fluttershy is a hippie
> 
> loves animals, *prolly a veggie*
> loves the forest=one with nature=nekkidness


Link removed



Narcissus said:


> Was the song a reference to something? It soundedlike it came from Broadway.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0yxN0ZnQug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 30, 2012)

They were both referencing the same song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI_Oe-jtgdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2012)

Ah, thanks all for the info. I knew it sounded like Broadway.

In other news,


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2012)

That image will hunt me on my nightmares.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Did someone notice Thor pony in last episode?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 3, 2012)

I didnt catch this morning's new episode but i caught last weeks, and Mysterious Mare Do Well. i have so much catching up to do.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 3, 2012)

Talon. said:


> I didnt catch this morning's new episode but i caught last weeks, and Mysterious Mare Do Well. i have so much catching up to do.



New episodes come on Saturday mornings, so you didn't miss anything.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Did someone notice Thor pony in last episode?


So how much fanart of her dressed as Thor is there?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> So how much fanart of her dressed as Thor is there?



Some.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cH-yA8U2XgI[/YOUTUBE]

Most disturbing one so far...


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> [YOUTUBE]cH-yA8U2XgI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Most disturbing one so far...





*JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!!! I DON'T EVEN...* 

But in all seriousness, that's pretty much what I was expecting it to be since last episode


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 4, 2012)

Was anyone else half expecting RD's hospitalized roommate to either be the author of the book or Daring Do?

On a sidenote...


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well whaddya know, that episode wasn't as boring as the description made it sound. Favorite part though was RD's bored montage in the beginning.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 4, 2012)

I like how Rainbow Dash can destroy an entire barn but in this episode she breaks her wing by flying around. Talk about consistency haha


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I like how Rainbow Dash can destroy an entire barn but in this episode she breaks her wing by flying around. Talk about consistency haha



She exploded it because of the force behind her acceleration (just like her filly rainboom cracked Rarity's rock from far away), not because she could Hulk Smash! it with her forehead. If she had that kind of strength on her own, that rock that fell on her wing wouldn't have stalled her during her pet contest episode.

Gimme my No Prize.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2012)

"ARF WOOF WOOF!" 
"Get back to the hospital!"

I lost it on that part. So funny.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 5, 2012)

Charcan said:


> She exploded it because of the force behind her acceleration (just like her filly rainboom cracked Rarity's rock from far away), not because she could Hulk Smash! it with her forehead. If she had that kind of strength on her own, that rock that fell on her wing wouldn't have stalled her during her pet contest episode.
> 
> Gimme my No Prize.



You still found another inconsistency. She can have a huge ass rock fall on her wing but crashing breaks her wing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> "ARF WOOF WOOF!"
> "Get back to the hospital!"
> 
> I lost it on that part. So funny.



Haha yeah.



Soledad Eterna said:


> You still found another inconsistency. She can have a huge ass rock fall on her wing but crashing breaks her wing



Not really, we don't even see what kind of crazy flying she's doing or from how high above, just awed reactions from her friends. It's not meant to be the focus of the episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol I love how the main doctor's cutie mark was a BPM monitor LOL

and tech is really weird in equestria, we've seen modern machinery and medicine but seen steam trains as well


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope noone from the Mane 6 winds up as that barking pony


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2012)

lol, A reading Rainbow. 

More amusing is that people have been making that joke well before this episode.





Furious George said:


> "ARF WOOF WOOF!"
> "Get back to the hospital!"
> 
> I lost it on that part. So funny.


This, and when they ran across the bridge after Rainbow swung across a vine, made this episode so worth it. 

It's also good to see TV shows still showing the importance and wonders of books.

Reading is magic.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

About Equestria's healthcare, I also love how a full broken bone heals after a few days of rest.

And for anyone wondering where the big bad from Daring-Do's story came from:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aztec mythology:


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I like the shorter version more than the long one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MPN_7MmRQw[/YOUTUBE]
In un mondo splendido, colorato e magico Little Pony vivono pace sempre in armonia i soli fanno splendere le piante fanno crescere poi la gioia fanno scendere se li conoscerai Vola e vai My little pony se nuovi amici vorrai incontrare prendi il volo ascolta il cuore e ogni avventura potrai affrontare Vola e vai My little pony realizza i tuoi sogni e non ti fermare non ti fermare 


Btw I am soo glad they did proper research on the Aztec culture


----------



## Bleachedberry (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, after putting it off for a while due to sheer apathy, I've finally gone ahead and checked this out. All I can say is wow, talk about becoming insta-hooked. Everyone has pretty much already said everything that needs to be said a thousand times over, so I won't say much, but this really is a good show. It's always refreshing to see a well done children's show, and as the Onion A.V. Club's review put it good children's shows are things to be treasured.


----------



## SwordKing (Feb 6, 2012)

About the next upcoming episode...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Since I'm a mild supporter of FlutterDash, does that put on me on the CheeiMac side of the recent shipping war that's sprung up because this episode?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 6, 2012)

SwordKing said:


> About the next upcoming episode...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:rofl @ shipping wars in a little kids show. 

Putting that aside though, you shouldn't care less, seeing as how there's never been any of that shit so much as hinted towards anything between Mac and those two. Aside from the apple cider episode, has Dash or Fluttershy even talked to Mac?

Now I have a question for you. Is there actually a shipping war going on over this? And do you and your fellow shippers actually believe any of the Mane 6 will get together with each other?

I sincerely hope you answer "no" to both of those.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 7, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> :rofl @ shipping wars in a little kids show.
> 
> Putting that aside though, you shouldn't care less, seeing as how there's never been any of that shit so much as hinted towards anything between Mac and those two. Aside from the apple cider episode, has Dash or Fluttershy even talked to Mac?
> 
> ...



So I never really understood the appeal of shipping myself (not just in cartoons but in any form of media really), but at the very least I _can_ understand that's its a harmless opinion held by a group of people that share something they enjoy. As long as they keep discussion on a mature level (pun not intended) I don't see anything wrong with it or why you should even care - even if their topic is what you call *ahem* a little kids show.

C'mon, love and tolerance dude.


----------



## SwordKing (Feb 7, 2012)

1. There is joke meme about it on Ponibooru. Just do a search on shipping_war. It's actually kind of funny.

2. Probably not in any official episodes, no.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait, so is Cheerilee supposed to be the same age as the Mane 6? Or is she like Big McIntosh's age? 


She always seemed a bit older imo.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 7, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> So I never really understood the appeal of shipping myself (not just in cartoons but in any form of media really), but at the very least I _can_ understand that's its a harmless opinion held by a group of people that share something they enjoy. As long as they keep discussion on a mature level (pun not intended) I don't see anything wrong with it or why you should even care - even if their topic is what you call *ahem* a little kids show.



I don't necessarily have a problem with it if it's all in good fun or anything. I just can stand delirious fans who take things too far, in anything.



> C'mon, love and tolerance dude.





I love the show dude, but there's only so much I can "love and tolerate".



SwordKing said:


> 1. There is joke meme about it on Ponibooru. Just do a search on shipping_war. It's actually kind of funny.
> 
> 2. Probably not in any official episodes, no.



Oh thank God. Like I said, as long as it's all in good fun.



Solid Snake said:


> Wait, so is Cheerilee supposed to be the same age as the Mane 6? Or is she like Big McIntosh's age?
> 
> 
> She always seemed a bit older imo.



Yeah, I assumed characters like her are somewhere in the early 20's.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Now I have a question for you. Is there actually a shipping war going on over this? And do you and your fellow shippers actually believe any of the Mane 6 will get together with each other?


Well as a shipper I can say that I hope Dash joins the Wonderbolts one day, and that her and Soarin have cute little pegasi foals.

I'm not really into serious relations between the mane six though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 7, 2012)

Aren't the mane 6 also supposed to be in their early 20s? considering most work full time I guess

also:

45 	19 	"Putting Your Hoof Down" 	James Wootton 	TBA 	March 3, 2012
Iron Will helps Fluttershy become assertive.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm guessing the Mane 6 are early 20's, Big Mac and Cheerilee mid to late twenties, since Cheerilee is an established teacher, and Big Mac is, well, Big Mac.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2012)

that assertive thing won't end well



> I'm guessing the Mane 6 are early 20's, Big Mac and Cheerilee mid to late twenties, since Cheerilee is an established teacher, and Big Mac is, well, Big Mac.


+1



I certainly hope they don't start shipping Mane 6 in the show, but in fanfics it's totally cool .. although I prefer pure comedy in MLP fics .. or crazy cross-overs



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I'm guessing the Mane 6 are early 20's, Big Mac and Cheerilee mid to late twenties, since Cheerilee is an established teacher, and Big Mac is, well, Big Mac.



IIRC Cheerilee and Rarity should be about the same age because they were part of the same class in a flashback.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2012)

I've always thought Rarity to be the oldest of the mane 6


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2012)

Charcan said:


> IIRC Cheerilee and Rarity should be about the same age because they were part of the same class in a flashback.



Interesting


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 8, 2012)

On Lauren Faust's DA:



			
				fyre-flye said:
			
		

> _Q: How old are the ponies?_
> 
> The ponies' ages were left intentionally undefined.  I like to think of them as having  maturity levels anywhere between 12 and 18, (but remember that maturity is different than age.  You can be a 10-year-old with the maturity of a 15-year-old, and you can be a 35-year-old with the maturity of a 15-year-old.)  For story telling purposes, they needed to be able to live independent of parents, but innocent enough for the type of lessons they learn at the end of the episodes.   Since horses are full grown around 5-ish, I guess I sort of justified it in my head that they could be childlike young adults.  I know this answer is frustrating for some people, but it happens often in cartoons.  How old is Bugs Bunny?  Mickey Mouse?  Sponge Bob?  I don't know either.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'd read that before, thinking about it. I'm just sorta interested in how old the characters are relative to one another.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Aren't the mane 6 also supposed to be in their early 20s? considering most work full time I guess
> 
> also:
> 
> ...



*says "yay" in soft Fluttershy voice*

My only complaint about this season was that every pony had personal episodes except for Fluttershy. And seeing the theme of her episode, this should more than make up for it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 8, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> *says "yay" in soft Fluttershy voice*
> 
> My only complaint about this season was that every pony had personal episodes except for Fluttershy.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc9JyGK0qCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 9, 2012)

I was about to go to bed. Out of curiosity I checked youtube for a preview clip of the episode. Instead I got the whole episode. Apparently I'm not going to bed early tonight.

My thoughts on the episode, *don't read unless you've seen it*


*Spoiler*: __ 




I quite enjoyed it. As I expected, it was a lot like that PPG episode with Ms. Keane and the professor. 

It always catches me by surprise when Mac speaks in full sentences, which he did a lot in this episode. Also nice seeing both characters fleshed out a bit more. Evidently Cheerilee shares Big Mac's physical strength.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 9, 2012)

lol, posting the full episode before it even airs. 
Time to watch. 

Though I really should be contributing to the ratings on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 9, 2012)

As tempting as it is to watch it now, it's my only excuse for getting up early on Saturday mornings (ahh, the good old days of Saturday morning cartoons). 


Time to dodge spoilers like bullets.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2012)

This article


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> This article



Oh dear lord, this is gonna be like "Lesson Zero" all over again, and yes, that's a good thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2012)

my body is ready for moar Psycho Twi


BUT FIRST - assertive!Flutters


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 11, 2012)

YES, a Twilight episode! :WOW

My heart is leaping with joy!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-yA8U2XgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Feb 11, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-yA8U2XgI[/YOUTUBE]



Im watching the Grand Galloping Gala episode, so yeah. totally fits now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2012)

V-Day episode was fun from beginning to end. Those meddling Cutie Mark Crusaders. 

It was nice to see more of the background ponies. And And it was funny when Mac and Cherilee were destroying everything to get to each other. You'd think the girls would've learned they're lesson about using potions after Apple Bloom's cutie pox episode.

Loved the ending.





Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh dear lord, this is gonna be like "Lesson Zero" all over again, and yes, that's a good thing



Come to think of it, we haven't had a Twilight episode since Lesson Zero.

I don't understand why people complained about that episode. I actually found it funny. 

It'll be interesting to see how they handle time travel in this episode.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 11, 2012)

S02, E20(First Aired: March 10, 2012)
Twilight receives a warning from her future self and drives herself crazy with worry.

------


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 11, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


>



Hugh Jelly is best pony.



Someone needs to make a 4koma of the CMC in this episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 11, 2012)

What a beautiful troll image


----------



## Huntress (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky is the pony in the casket being buried on hearts&hoofs day


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2012)

Thought Hearts and Hooves Day was a very weak episode TBH.

Maybe its because of the subject matter but this is the first time I can recall an MLP episode really *feeling* like it was intended for little girls.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 11, 2012)

I rally loved this episode. Thought they handled everything very well considering the subject matter. You see this is one of the reasons I love this show. It manages to reach that Pixar level where it can be funny for all ages. Plus I always enjoy watching the Crusaders taking a break from crusading every once in a while and just being normal stupid little fillies 



Narcissus said:


> Come to think of it, we haven't had a Twilight episode since Lesson Zero.
> 
> I don't understand why people complained about that episode. I actually found it funny.



People complained about this episode 

I thought it was one of the best episodes ever. Watching Twilight loser her shit and basically turn into Gollum was pure gold.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Maybe its because of the subject matter but this is the first time I can recall an MLP episode really *feeling* like it was intended for little girls.



I don't share the same feeling, but I think I can see where you're coming from on your point. 

Personally I think it's because none of the mane 6 made any appearances in the episode (minus Twilight's 10 seconds), so almost all the dialogue progressing the plot had to come from 3 little kids with similar personalities and 2 brainless lovebirds. This is as opposed to the comical banter we're used to hearing come from the mane 6 and their extremely different personalities.

It's easier for little girls to relate to the CMC and easier for us to relate to the older mane 6, so that might be where the feeling about the intended 'little girl' audience is coming from.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Thought Hearts and Hooves Day was a very weak episode TBH.
> 
> Maybe its because of the subject matter but this is the first time I can recall an MLP episode really *feeling* like it was intended for little girls.



Its mainly when an ep focuses on the cutie mark crusaders besides the mane 6 when it feels that way but it happens every 4-5 eps so its ok I guess.

edit: ninja'd, solid snake style


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 12, 2012)

Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 12, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> edit: ninja'd, solid snake style


----------



## Spock (Feb 12, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


>



Love that stallion Derpy.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Planet of the Ponies:



Prequel time:


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UWO_M8UKn1Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 13, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Planet of the Ponies:



I knew Equestria was a post-apocalyptic world. 



Solid Snake said:


> [YOUTUBE]UWO_M8UKn1Y[/YOUTUBE]​



^ I just managed to catch that when it aired tonight.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> [YOUTUBE]UWO_M8UKn1Y[/YOUTUBE]​



European comics.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 14, 2012)

They're... so... cute...


----------



## Arishem (Feb 14, 2012)

This episode really demonstrated how amusing the CMC are when they're not "HERP DERP MARKS!"[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdOink3-mBI[/YOUTUBE]dat yes[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrzAtvpOlLA[/YOUTUBE]DAT exclamation[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzZ4oL2br8I[/YOUTUBE]DAT EVERYTHING


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 16, 2012)

Gotta love Tara Strong.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh Tara you magnificent troll you.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2012)

hahaha thats epic


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Applejack you okay?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 17, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Applejack you okay?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Hope Max saw this.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 18, 2012)

Episode finished. Thoughts.?


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 18, 2012)

So many fandom shoutouts this episode: (1) Derpy in a snowglobe, (2) Reading Rainbow, (3) Steven Magnet wig, (4) Cake twins. Personally, I hope Cranky Doodle Donkey becomes a recurring character like Zecora.

[YOUTUBE]pFIs74TmfI4[/YOUTUBE]​
DAT SMILE SONG. IT'S WHAT YOU WERE ALL THINKING.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2012)

gonna watch the episode now

BUT FIRST



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2012)

^Epic art as always, Flutters.

And another epic episode. At first I had worries that Cranky might not ending up liking Pinkie by the end of the episode, kind of like an episode of Recess where TJ had to accept that not all kids liked him by the end of that episode.

But the ending was sweet. This episode provided a good balance of humor and drama, and I liked the shout outs Solid Snake mentions. Catchy song at the beginning, too.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 19, 2012)

A Wild Pinkie appears!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2012)

I love how pinkie now blatantly breaks the 4th wall when she said 'what went wrong?' she was literally asking the audience .


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFCxAqyNdsA[/YOUTUBE]

Oh goodness, lord Frieza is a brony.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAH I lol'd hard


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2012)

^LOOOOOOL


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 20, 2012)

Applejack da besto


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NcTM-lRxPbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2012)

*SOUND ALERT !! SOUND ALERT !! PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]l9_HAdpzp-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> AHAHAHAHAH I lol'd hard


Oh god, I nearly died laughing. 

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if this actually did happen in real life.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 22, 2012)

Good episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eBioLDaYqOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Xekbhnwtb1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2012)

^Fluttershy, you have a talent for finding the best stuff this fandom creates. The Joker Pinkie and the Doctor/Derpy scene at the end were gold. 
This is strangely fitting.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2012)

Jelly pony's expression should be a meme


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2012)

So... I started watching, because of apple.mov, dress.mov and shed.mov

13 episodes later:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2012)

RD with chest hair

why zaru why


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 23, 2012)

:Insert Welcome to the Herd pic here:

Even Zaru cannot resist the ponies. 

My one piece of advice: Stay away from fanfiction. But maybe that's cos I don't like that sort of thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> ^Fluttershy, you have a talent for finding the best stuff this fandom creates. The Joker Pinkie and the Doctor/Derpy scene at the end were gold.


thank ya kindly




Zaru said:


> So... I started watching, because of apple.mov, dress.mov and shed.mov
> 
> 13 episodes later


quality choice 






> My one piece of advice: Stay away from fanfiction. But maybe that's cos I don't like that sort of thing


it has good & bad, like everything else






*Spoiler*: _a lesser known side of the Princesses_


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> RD with chest hair
> 
> why zaru why



That pic's a homage to the character Bueno Excellente from the Garth Ennis series Hitman.

In other words, no problemo.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2012)

I love your set though charcan, psycho twilight


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2012)

Fluttershy you scarred my fandom with those pics.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

MLP is not all sunshine and butterflies 


ponies can get serious, then stuff goes down



although personally I believe Celestia is a benevolent ruler and does the best she can



 - also Princesses, maybe that last pic will heal your scars


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love your set though charcan, psycho twilight



Everypony has issues to work out. Like Pinkie thinking spiders and bats are out to get her:



[YOUTUBE]aeVCzS89SdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> MLP is not all sunshine and butterflies
> 
> 
> ponies can get serious, then stuff goes down
> ...



omg luna in the last pic 

I do wonder why she is called princess and not queen celestia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

they thought Queens can be scheming, malicious or outright evil while Princess is pretty much pure goodness


there's that image


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> omg luna in the last pic
> 
> I do wonder why she is called princess and not queen celestia



IIRC they thought girls could identify with a princess more. A Disney thing.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> :Insert Welcome to the Herd pic here:
> 
> Even Zaru cannot resist the ponies.
> 
> My one piece of advice: Stay away from fanfiction. But maybe that's cos I don't like that sort of thing



There's nothing inherently wrong with fanfics, but you're right in that 99% of them are utter shit. I read Dangerous Business and found it to be largely unoffensive, even though it did drop all pretense of not being a LotR rip off in the second half. After that I tried reading Past Sins but I had to put it down after a few pages due to it being disgustingly awful. That was the first time in my life I encountered prose so bad I just couldn't read on anymore. Since Past Sins is touted by the community as this transcendent piece of fanfiction I stopped reading it altogether.


On a completely different note: I'm still furious about the last episode, way to retcon Pinkie into being an obnoxious selfish bitch Studio B.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

I mostly like short one/two-shots focusing on humor .. Fluttershy competing in the silent championship was 10/10


or a rare cross-over that's relevant to my interests and done well .. there was this one with WoW (with the MMO itself, NOT the WC lore), it was beautiful, very classic oldschool WoWish, my inner nostalgia fanboy squealed




also, Derpy/Dinky fics - those can touch the soul


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

I read a so-so Cheerilee-centric fanfic where it's revealed she was a pro-wrestler before becoming a teacher.

Which is funnier now they've showed she's strong enough to bust down walls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2012)

probably as old as Granny Smith, but w/e


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 24, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> On a completely different note: I'm still furious about the last episode, way to retcon Pinkie into being an obnoxious selfish bitch Studio B.


It kind of was the point of the episode though. In the end she learned to not be that way while at the same time it was aknowledged you don't have to grumpy and unfriendly all the time.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 24, 2012)

Better than I expected, lol.

[YOUTUBE]Cgzyeg3H83s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha.

Dash's a 90s radical girl just like Cheerilee's an 80s gal.

The Wonderbolts bit, it's funny because it's true. She should outgrow that.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _HASBRO, I AM DISAPPOINT_ 



[YOUTUBE]X2CRjPO73Dg[/YOUTUBE]​



I guess the new voice would be fine if I didn't already have Tabitha's first version stuck in my head. I always prefer the voice versions that I hear first.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 25, 2012)

It just sounds...off.

Is this because of the controversy with her first voice sounding "autistic" or something? I also notice she isn't named in that version.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 25, 2012)

lolHasbro. They are like the George Lucas of animation. 



> On the issue on Derpy whether she'll have the same Derp face expression and stuff. As an animator of the show, rest assured, she'll be fine.



This is a quote from one of the animators. I guess we'll go back to seeing our derp-eyed friend in random background scenes only. Which to be perfectly honest I don't mind. popping out of the chicken hut at the end of "May the Best Pet Win" is probably my favourite Derpy appearance due to the complete randomness of it.

I think it's hilarious how unbelievably pissed off some of the brony community are about this though.

EDIT: WTF THEY RE-DUBBED RAINBOW DASH TO SOUND LESS PISSED OFF!? FUCK U HASBRO FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U (Not actually annoyed about this but confused as to why they did that)


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 25, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> It kind of was the point of the episode though. In the end she learned to not be that way while at the same time it was aknowledged you don't have to grumpy and unfriendly all the time.



Two problems with that ending.

1) It did not follow from the episode in the slightest. All the terrible things Pinkie did turned out to be for the best because of the magic of plot contrivance, and she shows in no way that she knew what she was doing was wrong, yet she learns that was she did was bad?

2) It means that every episode before this she did not know that. Every time Pinkie did something silly to cheer someone up, she didn't do that for them, she did it only for herself.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 25, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> It means that every episode before this she did not know that. Every time Pinkie did something silly to cheer someone up, she didn't do that for them, she did it only for herself.


The episodes can be watched in any order you like...


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 25, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Two problems with that ending.
> 
> 1) It did not follow from the episode in the slightest. All the terrible things Pinkie did turned out to be for the best because of the magic of plot contrivance, and she shows in no way that she knew what she was doing was wrong, yet she learns that was she did was bad?


In her letter she explained how some friends like to be left alone.


Nodonn said:


> 2) It means that every episode before this she did not know that. Every time Pinkie did something silly to cheer someone up, she didn't do that for them, she did it only for herself.


No, because she was genuinely trying to cheer up Doodle, it's just her way of doing it wasn't the correct one. Again, at the end of the episode she realized that she should left alone people when they want.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Doppelganger Derpy for Final Villain.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Spock (Feb 25, 2012)

^ Signed. That one pic from that site is so..
*Spoiler*: _ sad_ 









Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: _HASBRO, I AM DISAPPOINT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ?

It doesn't have the same impact, she doesn't sound cute and clueless. They took away her uniqueness.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 25, 2012)

Not to play devils advocate here or anything, but at the end of the day *the target audience is still kids*. I doubt 5 year old girls would notice or care about the change, so they have no reason to change it back. I hate the fact that a lot of bronies feel so entitled and act like the show is only being made for them.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 25, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Not to play devils advocate here or anything, but at the end of the day *the target audience is still kids*. I doubt 5 year old girls would notice or care about the change, so they have no reason to change it back. I hate the fact that a lot of bronies feel so entitled and act like the show is only being made for them.


Right and wrong. Yes we're not the target audience of the show. *However* we were the target audience of that scene. I don't think the way many are handling the situation is the right way to do things but the fact is the scene was meant for us and it's only natural to feel upset seeing a loving tribute to the fanbase torn apart like this.

Personally I also saw both this scene and the closer attention to Derpy as an extra before it as a way for the target audience to like her as much as we do. On that note they're not going be the ones getting iTunes downloads which is where the change was made so if any little girl says "I like that grey pony with the googly eyes" another will say "that's Derpy, I remember Rainbow Dash calling her that once" and the target audience will still know her as Derpy too.

In the end Derpy is popular for her background appearences and the staff have made it clear that won't be effected. The most this might mean long term is that she'll remain in the background. But the fact remains her name is Derpy and even if she never speaks or is spoken to again she will always be Derpy Hooves, the lovable clutz.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 25, 2012)

I see what you mean But my point was that I think it's highly unlikely that Hasbro ( it is Hasbro behind this, right?) will give a flying fuck about the petition or the complaints that are flying in from bronies. Their aim is and always has been to sell merchandise, which is usually the toys etc aimed at the kids. The brony stuff seems to all be fan made as far as I know, so I don't think they will make money off it that way.

The people I feel bad for are the animation studio. They thought it would be cool to put that shout out in and then basically got told by hasbro :-


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I'm not too fussed either way as long as the show stays funny.



While I'm glad the show's getting a third season and Tara has a sense of humor.

Greatest school transport in Equestria:


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 26, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> In her letter she explained how some friends like to be left alone.



There was absolutely no reason for her to learn that lesson. The lessons have to follow logically from the episode, they aren't random sonic says-esque pieces completely unrelated to whatever happened.



> No, because she was genuinely trying to cheer up Doodle, it's just her way of doing it wasn't the correct one. Again, at the end of the episode she realized that she should left alone people when they want.



Go watch the chase scene again. Both you and Pinkie are seriously deluded if you think that was for his benefit.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 26, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Go watch the chase scene again. Both you and Pinkie are seriously deluded if you think that was for his benefit.


Pinkie's approach changes as the episode continues. First she's just trying to win Cranky's friendship, then she's trying to cheer him up to win his friendship and finally when she's just trying to cheer him up with the intent of leaving him alone once she's done she succeeds. Really the lesson is "friendship can't be forced onto someone, often it'll be your actions that'll make somepony your friend" much like how Art Of The Dress had the hidden lesson "don't mess with a creative process you don't understand"

The actual lesson used here however was more accurate than the one from Art Of The Dress where Rarity forced criticism out of her friends and then they learnt not to be too critical of a thoughtful gift. Here Pinkie's lesson does work and makes sense, it's just not as good a lesson as the hidden lesson.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cg-_HeVNYOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]cg-_HeVNYOk[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my God... ;-;


When are we getting an Applejack song ? > : (


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]cg-_HeVNYOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 29, 2012)

I hate gawker but I'll admit that article title made me lol

Hasbro's PR:


> "The 'My Little Pony Friendship is Magic' series has always been about acceptance and inclusion, and the series strives to convey that through the playful antics of a diverse cast of characters," Hasbro spokeswoman Nicole Angello told us over email. "Some viewers felt that aspects of the episode 'The Last Roundup' did not stay true to the core message of friendship which is the heart and soul of the series. Hasbro Studios decided to make slight audio alterations to this single episode."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 29, 2012)

This probably has been noticed before but what the heck
Twilight Sparkle+Rarity=Blossom
Pinkie Pie+Fluttershy=Bubbles
Applejack+Rainbow Dash=Buttercup


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Eli said:


> Oh my God... ;-;
> 
> 
> When are we getting an Applejack song ? > : (



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8umQdQIL-I&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]

Fcking Jabba Like moms! Derp and derpy does NOT mean retarded, it is the name for the action expression of crossing the eyes like the famous  *xP*
If they want it be mean retarded then that's just them changing the meaning of the word.

In that case Slow is also another way of saying retarded, should they ban slow now? FF'S!
*Everyone* send proper e-mails to hasbro, how the fck comes all the community is being screwed by an insignificant mini group of jabba moms that got mad because derpy talked? Now she talks worst!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 1, 2012)

On Derpy, dumb people not understand the most common meaning of the word is awkward or clumsy, and Derpy a screw up not mentally challenged. Hell Patrick Star and Cosmo are actually a clear case of being a mentally challenged, so why is no one doing this to them? Support Derpy people.

And yay Fluttershy epi!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2012)

So...what's the story on Derpy?

EDIT: Holy shit, I just popped in to ask a question, turns out it was commented on the post right above mine.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Mider T said:


> So...what's the story on Derpy?
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, I just popped in to ask a question, turns out it was commented on the post right above mine.



Dont worry, to sum it up: Her character was censored and her voice changed. She is not credited anymore and scenes with her where deleted and altered. The fans had this campaign which crumbled as soon as they received a letter by the writer of the episode. I think it was weak for them to give up as soon as they got a letter explaining things.

What pisses me off is that she will never have her own episode now, nor be called derpy on the tv show. And this complaints where done mostly by some mad fans, because soccer moms probably don't know what Derp means.

I mean that was made up by the South Park writers as the expression of crossing eyes, how the fck did that ended up meaning retard?



Oh Fluttershy ep, this should be good.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't get it though...didn't Lauren Faust agree to have the character called Derpy _because_ of the fans?  And what does Rarity call her now in the altered scene of that one episode?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 2, 2012)

I think the show creators were fine with "Derpy". Hasbro was behind the decision to change it as far as I know. 

I just don't get why they decided to change everything else (the eyes, the voice) besides just removing the name (or changing to to the original name, Ditzy). The key issue was that "Derp" means retarded in some peoples minds, but there was no reason to change everything else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2012)

wow ...


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> The fans had this campaign which crumbled as soon as they received a letter by the writer of the episode. I think it was weak for them to give up as soon as they got a letter explaining things.


They didn't give up. It was just pointed out to them that their campaign wasn't going to help and had the potential to make things worse.



Suigetsu said:


> What pisses me off is that she will never have her own episode now, nor be called derpy on the tv show.


While that is the case the show developers have pointed out Derpy herself will remain unchanged. She may not ever get named on screen again or speak but that doesn't change the fact she did. Her name *is* Derpy, in fact the edit intentionally didn't rename her, and it was said live on TV in front of fans of all ages. Not only did the show give us a great shout out but they've helped introduce Derpy to the target audience throughout the season.

Remember that while we're the more vocal fans that there are plenty of little girls who are fans. The little girls who are big fans of the show will have been watching the broadcast version (I can't see many of them using iTunes). They'll remember her name is Derpy and if one of their friends says "I like that pony with the googly eyes that keeps showing up" they can spread knowledge of Derpy's name. Not to mention all the little girls with bronies for older siblings who can tell them about Derpy.

So while this is a shame nothing has truly been lost. Derpy is still Derpy, her background appearences continue (and stand out), the target audience have been introduced to her and that scene still happened. Being edited after broadcast means nothing. Derpy still spoken and got called Derpy, the scene was meant as a shout out to us and we heard it.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Narcissus (Mar 3, 2012)

Loved this episode. Fluttershy was monstrous to Pinkie and Rarity. 

I'm glad she's finally standing up to Angel. That rabbit is ungrateful and evil. UNGRATEFUL AND EVIL!!! 

Had to wait a long time for Fluttershy's episode, but it was worth it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 3, 2012)

Iron Will = Mr. Satan?


Pretty sure that's Chris Rager.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2012)

Iron will was awesome


----------



## Arishem (Mar 3, 2012)

Flutterbitch ripping into Pinkie and Rarity was pretty surprising. That's probably as dark as the show is going to get, but it was an apporpriate capstone to her assertive tirade. Also, Iron Will is an awesome character with some rocking theme music.  I hope the rest of the season stays around this level of quality.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 3, 2012)

THE BOULDER APPROVES OF THIS NEW CHARACTER!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2012)

I say those goats totally stole the episode


also, Flutterbitch is extra hot 


Fluttershy episodes always deliver


that bunny is a domestic tyrant though .. at least The Stare still works





> 49 	23 	"Ponyville Confidential" 	James Wootton 	TBA 	March 31, 2012
> The Cutie Mark Crusaders start a gossip column under the name Gabby Gums, but find it might not be worth the pain the stories cause other ponies.[14]


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 3, 2012)

Angel is a real asshole. He reminded me of Roger from American Dad in this episode for some reason.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

"You laugh at me, I wrath at you!" 

That was the breaking point for me. 

I wanted to be all critical with this episode on how angry, assertive Fluttershy is treading old territory but it was too funny to care.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Flutterbitch ripping into Pinkie and Rarity was pretty surprising. That's probably as dark as the show is going to get, but it was an apporpriate capstone to her assertive tirade.



Really? Because I thought the domestic abuse Angel was laying down on Fluttershy was much worse


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow angel being a dick was something I noticed long ago, but this was a whole new level of dickery for him. 

Also Flutterbitch is was scary but fun.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm surprised they got "flying feather" through the Hasbro censors when their dander acts up at the word "derpy".

[YOUTUBE]jLJYEHjjwsM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't have noticed it to be honest if it wasn't already pointed out.
Also, yeah Angel is a jerk, is a good thing he learns by the end.


----------



## Spock (Mar 4, 2012)

Fluttershy was awesome in this episode. I ran so fast to Mc today to get me a Fluttershy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

EXCELLENT episode. So funny 

Her turning on Rarity and Pinkie was pretty brutal, didn't expect it to be so harsh.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Iron Will = Mr. Satan?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's Chris Rager.




It's Jony Bravo.

Anyways poor Fluttershy, Angel was such an jerk towards her 

This was an Excelent episode indeed! Specially because of the minotaur and his goats, that voice actor was awesome.
Now cant wait for next week for the spike episode, spike episodes are always great!

BTW notice when Fluttershy wants to cross the bridge and she just dumps the trash on the girls rather than flying over it?


----------



## Huntress (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought Iron will was abit like Mr T too, cause he said something like the "i pity the fool" catchphrase.

Awesome episode, and really, apart from laying into her friends, flutterbitch got shit done 
angel is the final villain, that bunny is pure evil.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished watching the episode. I have to say this was a real disappointment, even worse than Mysterious Mare Do well.


The premise of this episode was good, but the extreme exaggeration totally ruined everything for me and destroyed Fluttershy's character  in this episode.


The setup was too sudden, Fluttershy's change was to quick, only the ending was done a bit better, but still left a bitter taste in my mouth. 


This was horrible, just horrible. As if no attempt was made to at least keep Fluttershy somewhat in character. The Minotaur Iron Will was pretty nice to have though.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

Who cares it was fantastic


----------



## JH24 (Mar 4, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Who cares it was fantastic




I'm not asking you to care, just giving my opinion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2012)

this was much less sudden then the Gala freak-out anyway


Flutters can be somewhat unstable


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> BTW notice when Fluttershy wants to cross the bridge and she just dumps the trash on the girls rather than flying over it?



Yeah, I notice that too.

I'm interested in getting another look into Fluttershy's past, or meeting some of her family. She must have some demons...


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Solid Snake said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Will = Mr. Satan?
> ...





[YOUTUBE]-E-_2yCbY44[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2012)

JH24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, the bold parts sounds like you're describing my take on Lesson Zero. Just replace Fluttershy with Twilight (yeah that's right I thought Lesson Zero was awful, wanna cry about it?). 

But I disagree with it when applied to Putting Your Hoof down. Given the amount of time they have for one episode I think they did a good job setting up the problem and Fluttershy's change didn't feel quick at all. A good chunk of time was dedicated to showing her steadily getting more pushy at smaller things.

Only complaint I had with this episode is the community all of a sudden becoming prissy valley girls felt a bit forced and "FlutterBitch" is treading old territory. Hope we get a more meaty Fluttershy episode in the future... all that aside, it was great.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> [YOUTUBE]-E-_2yCbY44[/YOUTUBE]​



Mr Satan it's a coward deep within, while Iron Will it's not. He is strong, educated and rocks!
*
JH24:*

Whaaaat?! You didnt liked this episode?!
Well maybe it had a bit of exagerated parts here and there but that aint nothing compared to IRON WILL!!!!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 4, 2012)

Bronies are canon in Equestria!


----------



## JH24 (Mar 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wow, the bold parts sounds like you're describing my take on Lesson Zero. Just replace Fluttershy with Twilight (yeah that's right I thought Lesson Zero was awful, wanna cry about it?).
> 
> But I disagree with it when applied to Putting Your Hoof down. Given the amount of time they have for one episode I think they did a good job setting up the problem and Fluttershy's change didn't feel quick at all. A good chunk of time was dedicated to showing her steadily getting more pushy at smaller things.
> 
> Only complaint I had with this episode is the community all of a sudden becoming prissy valley girls felt a bit forced and "FlutterBitch" is treading old territory. Hope we get a more meaty Fluttershy episode in the future... all that aside, it was great.




You do make a good point. Maybe it wasn't too sudden, but it still felt as somewhat forced to me. I never got the impression the other ponies could be that "mean" to Fluttershy. 


Interesting that you bring up Lesson Zero. Strangely enough, that was one of my favorites.  I hope that doesn't make me a hypocrite.


This was the explanation I used in the Fanclub:

I think the main difference for me between that episode and this one was that Twilight Sparkle was at least still believable portrayed within the boundaries of her character.

Twilight worrying about not having a letter to Celestia is a logical extension of her character IMO because she values order and punctuality. When something happens that falls outside her control she seems to have trouble handling those situations.

Twilight's breakdown was taken to the extreme, but still done in an "innocent" way. Her actions went overboard and out of control but she didn't mean to hurt anyone.


Fluttershy in this episode on the other hand was just plain mean. She physically attacked other ponies, and said some of the worst things to her very own friends. And in contrast to when Discord enchanted her, she was now fully aware and in control of what she was doing.


And that one just ruined it for me. I really tried to like this episode, believe me. But I just can't. 



Suigetsu said:


> JH24:
> 
> Whaaaat?! You didnt liked this episode?!
> Well maybe it had a bit of exagerated parts here and there but that aint nothing compared to IRON WILL!!!!




Iron Will had the VA of Mr. Satan? I thought he sounded familiar. Cool!  And yeah, for me Iron Will was the best part of this episode.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 5, 2012)

People need to lighten up and not look too deep into this show. I enjoyed both Lesson Zero and Putting Your Hoof Down. Why? Because they were funny. Who cares if they change the character a bit. They all become normal at the end. It's not like the majority of stuff that happens is canon anyway.

We've got another fluttershy episode coming up in 3 weeks with a similar premise



> *Hurricane Fluttershy*
> Fluttershy needs to overcome her self-consciousness in order to help Rainbow Dash and the other pegasi with the Rainy Season



I wonder if she loses her shit at rainbow dash in this one


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> People need to lighten up and not look too deep into this show. I enjoyed both Lesson Zero and Putting Your Hoof Down. Why? Because they were funny. Who cares if they change the character a bit. They all become normal at the end. *It's not like the majority of stuff that happens is canon anyway.*



That's the thing, bro.... this show being funny isn't the only reason I like it. Its also competently made in just about every way and out-of-character stuff shows a lack of competence. I don't like that. Sorry. 

Also, what show are you watching? MLP is very big on continuity. Its not like the series resets itself after an episode. Character continuity is sort of important in that case.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Meh, if it's a valid message and they don't permanently dick over the characters, I'm fine with them tweaking them a little for the purpose of a parable.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree. I loved Lesson Zero and Putting you Hoof Down. They were funny and had good messages.

I don't think there is an episode I hate. I have my favorites, obviously, and ones I like less than others, but none I just really hate.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 5, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Meh, if it's a valid message and they don't permanently dick over the characters, I'm fine with them tweaking them a little for the purpose of a parable.


Agreed with this.




Furious George said:


> That's the thing, bro.... this show being funny isn't the only reason I like it. Its also competently made in just about every way and out-of-character stuff shows a lack of competence. I don't like that. Sorry.
> 
> Also, what show are you watching? MLP is very big on continuity. Its not like the series resets itself after an episode. Character continuity is sort of important in that case.



Hmm I just try not to take it too seriously or look into it too much because at the end of the day it's still a family cartoon & not a story based show. I watch it for the humour for the same reason I would watch a family guy or simpsons episode.

In terms of continuity I guess you're right about it not resetting, but they very rarely reference past events (aside from important stuff) so I generally see each episode as a one off. It doesn't ruin the characters or anything for me, as it's all contained within the episode and it's relevant to the lesson at the end.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 6, 2012)

Mind = Blown.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Mind = Blown.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2012)

DO NOT WANT


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 7, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Mind = Blown.



Thank goodness I wasn't drinking something when I read that.  But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Twilight has a brother?!  Is this for real?!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2012)

she'll probably be a wreck again


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Mind = Blown.



It's probably gonna marry that princess cadence or whatever... Hopefully at the end of the day the gang it's like fck this crap and they go get some donnuts with principessa's celestia and luna.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4igWjESBpsg[/YOUTUBE]




I have a feeling I'm gonna LOVE this one


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 8, 2012)

#stopBrony


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 8, 2012)

Sooooo, I had never even heard of Drawn Together until about 5 minutes ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]n2SYwM9t478[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]pj_PwN6LLX0[/YOUTUBE]​



I didn't watch the teaser clip, but anything with theoretical time travel in it is automatically awesome in my book.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 8, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Sooooo, I had never even heard of Drawn Together until about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, Tara Strong did the voice of one of the characters in that show. It's funny dubbing them over clips of MLP because her voice sounds almost exactly like Twilight's.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2012)

Wait a minute...  but I thought that the next episode was going to be about spike? or is it going to be for next week?


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Week after this one, I believe.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Preview Clip_ 



Holy shit...metal gear solid and terminator reference in the same scene 

No, Twilight! You've created a time paradox! Twilight!? TWIIILIIIGGHHTTT


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _That clip_ 



Scarred eyepatch Twilight, folks.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

hey what is this princess cadence?

I thought that only Celestia and Luna where the only pega/uni/ponie in this universe. You know the divinities the yin yang?
This new bastard threatens their divinity.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 9, 2012)

I said it before, but I'll say it again. Dat Tara.

​

*Spoiler*: _Twililicious_ 



[YOUTUBE]wblE8YYLyQ0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> hey what is this princess cadence?
> 
> I thought that only Celestia and Luna where the only pega/uni/ponie in this universe. You know the divinities the yin yang?
> This new bastard threatens their divinity.



Maybe she was the one that got love poisoned in the past as told in that book the CMCers borrowed from Twilight. Continuity!



Solid Snake said:


> I said it before, but I'll say it again. Dat Tara.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 9, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> hey what is this princess cadence?
> 
> I thought that only Celestia and Luna where the only pega/uni/ponie in this universe. You know the divinities the yin yang?
> This new bastard threatens their divinity.



I think the character is largely speculative at this point. But there are some images of her, and supposedly she will have a major role in the season finale.

I heard a rumor that she was originally supposed to be a unicorn, and even Tara was surprised when she saw images of her as a pegasus-unicorn hybrid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2012)

My little stable time loop 

good episode


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty good episode.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cute episode, even if a bit predictable. I knew Twilight trying to stop the disaster would be the cause of what happened to her, and I was just waiting for Spike to get that stomach ache. 

I have to wonder where that dream Spike was having of Rarity was going before he woke up.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good episode and all, but what the hell's been up with Twilight's voice lately? She's been  sounding a little older and not as energetic the last few episodes she's been in. Wonder if Tara's been under the weather her past few recording sessions or something.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty good episode, but a predictable ending. I wonder if Tartarus will play a major role in a later episode. 

Like all the evil creatures break free and run amok in Equestria. Could be an interesting premise for a future two-parter.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 10, 2012)

WOAH SPIKE, YOU EAT ALL THAT ICE CREAM YOU'RE GONNA GET A WICKED BAD TUMMY ACHE.

I liked the episode by itself, but the moral for this episode kind of contradicts the series premiere where Twilight's worrying about Nightmare Moon's coming was the only reason anyone knew what was going on and how to stop it.

That said, M.A. Larson did a pretty good job with an episode synopsis having McCarthy's name written all over it (I always find Larson episodes to still be enjoyable, despite being predictable). 



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Good episode and all, but what the hell's been up with Twilight's voice lately? She's been  sounding a little older and not as energetic the last few episodes she's been in. Wonder if Tara's been under the weather her past few recording sessions or something.



I actually noticed this too. Maybe it's difficult to keep consistent levels of enthusiasm for the character when there are different atmospheres for each of the episodes?



Palpatine said:


> Pretty good episode, but a predictable ending. I wonder if Tartarus will play a major role in a later episode.
> 
> Like all the evil creatures break free and run amok in Equestria. Could be an interesting premise for a future two-parter.



I'm expecting a Starswirl the Bearded episode myself, what with the continuity of his character across episodes (I'm actually surprised he wasn't in Hearth's Warming Eve).


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 11, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> I'm expecting a Starswirl the Bearded episode myself, what with the continuity of his character across episodes (I'm actually surprised he wasn't in Hearth's Warming Eve).



An episode that has Twilight travelling back to the past and meeting him somehow would also be interesting.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 11, 2012)

Good old predestination paradox, they never see you coming even if it should be clear.

Good epi.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 11, 2012)

That was a great episode, really enjoyed this one. 


The plot was predictable, but the road to the conclusion was very entertaining IMO.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Pretty good episode, but a predictable ending. I wonder if Tartarus will play a major role in a later episode.
> 
> Like all the evil creatures break free and run amok in Equestria. Could be an interesting premise for a future two-parter.



I actually think that would make a great two-parter. Especially since they've caught my attention with it. It just seems like a really interesting part of the MLP world and it'd be disappointing for them not to explore it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 11, 2012)

"Dear Princess Celestia,
Today I learned it's a really bad idea to stare at the sun with a powerful telescope. 
Seriously, I wish I'd thought to go back and warn myself about that alone. 
-Your faithful student, Twilight Sparkle"


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 11, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> "Dear Princess Celestia,
> Today I learned it's a really bad idea to stare at the sun with a powerful telescope.
> Seriously, I wish I'd thought to go back and warn myself about that alone.
> -Your faithful student, Twilight Sparkle"



NO. KEEP THE EYEPATCH. SOLID SPARKLE IS BEST PONY.

​


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Return of the sneaking suits?

Solid episode. 

Groucho Marx merchandise and firey Tartarus are canon. 



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Good episode and all, but what the hell's been up with Twilight's voice lately? She's been  sounding a little older and not as energetic the last few episodes she's been in. Wonder if Tara's been under the weather her past few recording sessions or something.



Dunno but when she said her future self was not scientifically possible, it was perfect.



Narcissus said:


> Very cute episode, even if a bit predictable. I knew Twilight trying to stop the disaster would be the cause of what happened to her, and I was just waiting for Spike to get that stomach ache.
> 
> I have to wonder where that dream Spike was having of Rarity was going before he woke up.



Treats and candle lights.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 11, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> NO. KEEP THE EYEPATCH. SOLID SPARKLE IS BEST PONY.
> 
> ​



[YOUTUBE]TURI6iDdbac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2012)

Tara Strong on twitter and Twilight in the show are turning me into a Twilight fan. Be very afraid, Rainbow Dash.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Tara Strong on twitter and Twilight in the show are turning me into a Twilight fan. Be very afraid, Rainbow Dash.



Her brain is full of bronies...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2012)

yes, I definitely appreciate Twilight nowadays much more then, say, in the middle of S1


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2012)

So is there a new episode coming on saturday? the spike episode.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 17, 2012)

Man, I remember back when Spike-centric episodes didn't appeal to me, but his recent episodes have turned that opinion upside down.

Love the continuity they're putting into the series:
-"No means no" from assertive Fluttershy
-CRANKY DOODLE DONKEY!
-"Spikey Wikey" Rarity

I also learned that Crackle is best dragon and that all phoenixes are bad-ass trolls (which apparently makes it okay to kidnap their unhatched babies). I did get a kick about dragon teenagers going around giving forced abortions though, that was hilarious.

But yeah, I liked (besides the many dragon designs) the way that the majority of dragons are male while the majority of ponies in the series are female - the dialogue this time around was a refreshing change of pace (although it does make me wonder if there will ever be a Fancy Pants in the group that defies the delinquent dragon stereotype). But I still do hope we eventually get some light shed on where Spike came from in future episodes.

And I can't help but wonder where Pinkie Pie was throughout the whole episode. I guess they figured she needed a break from hogging all the screen time.

But what about Applejack?


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 17, 2012)

I waited the whole episode for spike to transform into spikezilla and kick ass.


spike I am disappoint


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 17, 2012)

Fluttershy has some really repressed anger haha. I don't think even Rainbow Dash has that level of aggression. I mean, mother of God.
Rarity is awesome, and I can't help but think this was her season. It's easier to count the episodes she hasn't appeared in and the episodes she doesn't have an important role. She is my favorite pony now, and although I still consider it weird, I hope she reciprocates Spike's affection in the future.
And those dragons are awesome, hope to see them in the future, I would like to be one of them and do all that cool stuff xD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

In case it wasn't linked here already: Super Best Friends Forever (also by Faust)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 17, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Love the continuity they're putting into the series:
> -"No means no" from assertive Fluttershy
> -CRANKY DOODLE DONKEY!
> -"Spikey Wikey" Rarity



One of the dragons resting on the cliffside was the one from Dragonshy.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that you mention it, I think the green dragon from Owl's Well That Ends Well is in that same shot too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2012)

Rarity is best pony


good episode


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 17, 2012)

Rarity: Fighting is not really my thing, I'm more into fashion, but I'LL REP YOU TO PIECES IF YOU TOUCH ONE LITTLE SCALE ON HIS CUTE LITTLE HEAD!!!

xD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Kirath (Mar 18, 2012)

That was hilarious.^^

btw, why didn't Spike return that Phoenix egg? o.O


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it was because the parents and other hatchlings flew away without realizing they had left it behind (still, you'd think they would search for its family at least).

But at least now each of the Mane 6 and Spike each have their own pet.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 18, 2012)

Kirath said:


> That was hilarious.^^
> 
> btw, why didn't Spike return that Phoenix egg? o.O



The Pheonix family went away flying, they probably searched for them but didn't find them. As for the family not looking for the egg, I assume they did and just didn't find it and resignated.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 18, 2012)

that episode has to be one of my favourites, it was so funny! lol crackle the retarded dragon, awesome as hell.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> In case it wasn't linked here already: Super Best Friends Forever (also by Faust)



Batgirl it's just pinkie pie 2, she acts more like Steph batgirl than Barbara Batgirl (And I am not even a batgirl/dc ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fan)  And super girl it's rainbow dash 2.
Didnt liked it., it's like they are saying.
Hey since it's Lauren Faust, that means it will instantly sell like MLP FIM.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2012)

This show keeps getting better and better.

Funniest moments for me were when Fluttershy kicks Rainbow Dash and acts like she's about to bust the window down, then gently opens it, when we see a dragon that actually looks like Rarity's costume, and when the Phoenix chase Spike. 

This had really good development for Spike too, and it's cool that they get to add a phoenix to the family.

You'd think Twilight could've taken the teenage dragons with her magic, lol.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 20, 2012)

If those dragons had seen grown up Spike just a few episodes ago, they would have shit themselves...


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait a minute... isnt Spike an earth dragon?
You know since there are plenty of dragon types in the chinese zodiac such as:
Earth Dragon
Water Dragon
Fire Dragon
Wind Dragon
Metal dragon.

Ofcourse here could be simply reduced to earth, wind and water right?


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Presumably

All the other dragons in that migration seemed to be sky dragons.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 21, 2012)

I just assumed Spike hasn't got wings because of his age.
As for Twilight not fighting the dragons, well she has bad experiences with them, so.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2012)

what exactly would she fight them with ?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 21, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I just assumed Spike hasn't got wings because of his age.
> As for Twilight not fighting the dragons, well she has bad experiences with them, so.


Except when we saw him rapidly age he had a similar body structure to the teen dragons but without wings and there was one teen dragon (the one with the huge tail) that had no wings.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2012)

CSM did an interesting article about the show and how it might be leading the way for greater fan influence in television.

On another note, JDL said that he did another recording for the show. We'll be seeing more Discord either this season or next.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 22, 2012)

Arishem said:


> On another note, JDL said that he did another recording for the show. We'll be seeing more Discord either this season or next.



*Spoiler*: _Obligatory_ 



[YOUTUBE]NKWpGJ4Xhw8[/YOUTUBE]​



But I can't see him appearing anywhere else in this season since all the episode synopsiseseses were already confirmed, unless...

DISCORD CRASHES CANTERLOT-WEDDING FINALE!
Hey, I can dream...

We'll see you in the third season ol' chap.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope the season finale to be epic. Season One's was underwhelming, the last episode was good but not for a season finale.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2012)

Discord is the kind of guy to crash a wedding


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2012)

nice ep today, fluttershy training montage +random steroid pony was awesome


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 24, 2012)

STEROID PONY!!! YEAH!!
That sounds like a rock band.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2012)

His cutie mark was of course a dumbell


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 24, 2012)

Would be funny if he was a woman


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2012)

best wallpaper ever



.. woah ..


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> .. woah ..


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except when we saw him rapidly age he had a similar body structure to the teen dragons but without wings and there was one teen dragon (the one with the huge tail) that had no wings.



well maybe that one was an earth dragon too?

I dunno, maybe it's thinking too much on things. Just saying it would be cool.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2012)

Biggest surprise: seeing Angel finally be nice to Fluttershy.

I like the way they're developing Fluttershy this season and having her gain confidence. That steroid pony had me dying.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok I can't wait for that episode to air and for that clip to get a TF2 mash up. Considering how Pinkie is usually Heavy in said videos.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2012)

So what do you guys think is Cadence little dark secret?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 26, 2012)

Kelly108 said:


> Isnt this the shit /co/ is so obsessed with?
> 
> If so i hate it by default


At least watch a few episodes before deciding you hate it. Don't judge any franchise on its hype or fandom.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ask Princess Molestia_ 



​


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 26, 2012)

Kelly108 said:


> Isnt this the shit /co/ is so obsessed with?
> 
> If so i hate it by default


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 31, 2012)

Trixie Name Drop
Trolling Trollestia
Twin Cakes Continuity
Smarty Pants Continuity
Force Fields OP
Big Mac/Applejack Role Reversal

I think that's all I wanted to say. Great episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CqcWtua-Yug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2012)

> Trixie Name Drop
> *Trolling Trollestia*
> Smarty Pants Continuity
> Force Fields OP
> *Big Mac/Applejack Role Reversal*


so much yes


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 31, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Trixie Name Drop
> Trolling Trollestia
> Twin Cakes Continuity
> Smarty Pants Continuity
> ...


And Angel still being nice to Fluttershy.

Everything was great about this episode. I had no complaints. I honestly though the girls would publish a secret about Diamond Tiara at the end to teach her a lesson, but I liked the ending too.

I thought Trixie had left Ponyville though. 


Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]CqcWtua-Yug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 31, 2012)

Diamond Tiara, why are you such a mega bitch?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Great Episode. Probably my favorite focusing on the Cutie Mark Crusaders.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 1, 2012)

And I thought it couldn't get any better after last week's episode.

My socks got blown off at the Big Mac / Applejack role-reversal. Excellent.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 1, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> I thought Trixie had left Ponyville though.



This had me sort of confused too. She clearly ran out of town the last time we saw her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kti_qz8QGws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 1, 2012)

^ fananimation is always impressive for this series.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 8, 2012)

I lol'ed when that griffin was shining the lamp light on his desert. 

I'd figured that the other ponies were the ones to eat the cake, and that the other bakers were the ones who ate each others' deserts.

And how heavy was that cake that Big Mac could barely hold it when he can pull a house after him? It was clever of them to combine all of the leftovers into one desert at the end. I enjoyed the parodies and Pinkie's wild accusations this episode.


----------



## Jeepers Creepers (Apr 10, 2012)

"Are you okay thief?"  Oh how I love Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sMqz_vc22_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 10, 2012)

If Pinkie was a real person, would she be diagnosed with some kind of disease or syndrome?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 10, 2012)

ADHD surely


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2012)

pre-cog


----------



## Jeepers Creepers (Apr 10, 2012)

Complete Insanity


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 10, 2012)

Dusting off my Photoshop:

(Still a work in progress )



So what should she be holding? 

Original thought was balloons


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## HeroofTime (Apr 12, 2012)

Latest episode - TF2 in a nutshell


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2012)

are both parts of the finale gonna be tomorrow or will we have to wait a week ?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 13, 2012)

1 week 

then both parts together


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 13, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So what do you guys think is Cadence little dark secret?



She's Screwball.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 13, 2012)

RarityTabitha is a strange one. 





> And it?s difficult when you?re oh, say, nine-years-old to go, ?Look, why don?t you two go to Vladivostok, and I?ll stay here. It?ll be cheaper!?





> I had on my ressie that I could do a Zulu accent. I dunno why. The likelihood of my playing Zulu was fairly slender. But I was sent out on a cartoon because of it. You never know what will be handy.





> Years ago, someone infiltrated the ressies at my agency, and added to mine that I do ?balloon animals,? which I do not. Still, I think now that I shouldn?t have erased it. It could come in handy. If cartoons implode and I have to go door to door ? ?Hallo, do you have any acting that needs doing?? ? it could be quite useful.





> I?m a multidimensional flotilla of space dust, so I tend to change a lot. I used to favour a ?Deposed Royal? look, like something that had narrowly survived the guillotine. I go on colour binges, and stew up huge pots of dylon dye on my stove, my favorites being green and cherry red with the odd purple seizure. I like to carve up old prom dresses. I like a mix of old and new.





> I enjoy people whooping.





> I saw a thing about a guy in New York City who lives day in and day out in a Star Trek uniform. He even says ?Tea, Hot? to his kettle before he makes his tea. Don?t imagine that anything you wear is more tasteful than his Star Trek uniform. He?s just a committed little ?ista dancing to his own eigenharp.



The finale is going to be featured in the NY Time's wedding section.  Given the amount of money Hasbro and Hub are spending on this, it's clear that they plan to milk this series for as long as they can make money from it, which means that FIM is going to be around for a loooooong time.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ I'll be happy if it outlives Family Guy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2012)

I want at least 10 seasons 

Friendship is long-running


----------



## Huntress (Apr 14, 2012)

Panda said:


> Dusting off my Photoshop:
> 
> (Still a work in progress )
> 
> ...



a cake knife


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Given the amount of money Hasbro and Hub are spending on this, it's clear that they plan to milk this series for as long as they can make money from it, which means that FIM is going to be around for a loooooong time.



Works for me, bro.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 14, 2012)

That's awesome.


Charcan said:


> She's Screwball.


Speaking of Screwball,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA9dFZJtQWc[/YOUTUBE]

this fandom comes up with the most crack theories.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2p6LVZFLSfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> That's awesome.
> Speaking of Screwball,
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA9dFZJtQWc[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I personally still hold the belief that Pinkie Pie is Discord's daughter. Albeit, indirectly. 


God, some of the time and effort put into the fanart for this show is eye-boggling.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 14, 2012)

That, is awesome with some awesome on the side 



PaperAngel said:


> a cake knife



I finished it


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm sure people have seen this pic before but if not what do you think of it as my sig? I just thought it was too much of a waste to not use it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 15, 2012)

^ It looks really good. But would look even better in a [noparse][/noparse] tag. ​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

As far as fan content goes the only thing I really look forward too is more rainbow dash presents. There is seriously nothing greater.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2012)

is my favorite piece of fanart produced by the herd.

What makes it even more standout is that I'm sure it was inspired by this:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbxFF9IZpsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2012)

> my favorite piece of fanart produced by the herd.



mine is this .. for sure





also - wow


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine is obviously the one in my sig... Because I have secretly wished that the elements of harmony would have been used in this way to fuse them all into a DBZ-esque Vegeto type character using Twilight as the base or a mecha. It just would have been so cool.


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> mine is this .. for sure



Hope they make one for Season Two.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I personally still hold the belief that Pinkie Pie is Discord's daughter. Albeit, indirectly.



My favorite theory on what's wrong with her:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Apr 19, 2012)

Mommy: "Because you touch yourself at night!"

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Starstalker (Apr 19, 2012)

Not sure if trolling or people srsly watch this.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 19, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Not sure if trolling or people srsly watch this.



You seem to be quite the delightful person, according to your VM's 

This should be fun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Apr 20, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Not sure if trolling or people srsly watch this.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 20, 2012)

Enjoy some relaxing music by Sigur Ros while we wait:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2012)

d'awwww


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> d'awwww



Thanks. 

Now I have diabetes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 21, 2012)

dat season finale

frikkin awesome


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 21, 2012)

great episode even though I didn't like how they introduced a completely new villain.

I just hope they bring back discord next season


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 21, 2012)

Pinkie cannon is canon


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 21, 2012)

*Season finale spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow, I was just blown away by that one. That may have been the most intense this show's ever gotten. The relationship Twilight had with SA and Cadence was really touching and the last bit of the episode was awesome. The changelings were cool. That was really the last thing I was expecting, but they pulled it off well.

I just hope we get more Discord next season.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2012)

my reaction to the finale


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 21, 2012)

That was a great season final, I have just one or 2 personal things I didn't like about it, but I love it all the same.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I was really happy that the elements had nothing to do with these.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2012)

Shining Armor can create a forcefield that can keep out an entire army from breaching a city.

Changling Queen can teleport you miles below the earth and overpower Celestia then imprison her in a cacoon. Also incredible mindraping abilities.

The ponies themselves went powerpuff girls on those changlings

Pinkipie can use twilight as a rapidfire machine gun of magic.


----------



## Spock (Apr 21, 2012)

Everytime Twilight panics, everyone seems to dismiss her, like what's up with that ?


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

I want to see this episode done again in Dante Must Die mode.



Eli said:


> Everytime Twilight panics, everyone seems to dismiss her, like what's up with that ?




Yeah only part that irked me a bit.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 22, 2012)

Loved this season finale. I was seriously getting Ursula vibes from that changling queen, especially when she was singing right before the wedding. Speaking of, we've got of first villain song! It was a bit overdue.

I'm glad they found another way to beat her other than the Elements of Harmony too. Though I wonder if there's anyway they'll come back.





Eli said:


> Everytime Twilight panics, everyone seems to dismiss her, like what's up with that ?



That got me too. You think they'd all have learned their lesson by now.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 22, 2012)

The mares getting all PPG was the best. Also Pinkie using Twilight as a machine gun haha

Tell me I'm not the only one that is getting teary with season 2 ending


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> The mares getting all PPG was the best. Also Pinkie using Twilight as a machine gun haha
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one that is getting teary with season 2 ending



I didn't get teary, but I have an empty feeling now.

Mostly because this episode left me wanting MOAR



Narcissus said:


> Loved this season finale. I was seriously getting Ursula vibes from that changling queen, especially when she was singing right before the wedding. Speaking of, we've got of first villain song! It was a bit overdue.



Technically the Flim Flam brothers had the first 'villain' song. Although I use the term _villain_ very loosely in that case.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 22, 2012)

Eh, I thought the Best Night Ever was a stronger finale, but Canterlot Wedding was pretty good.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Technically the Flim Flam brothers had the first 'villain' song. Although I use the term _villain_ very loosely in that case.



Yeah, I thought of them, but then considered them more of antagonist than villains, but technically you're right.

I guess I was going more for the "major villains" when thinking about that.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy shit, the herd is fast.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E8q0h2ooWY[/YOUTUBE]It's really cool how they involved all of the characters, including the shadowed ones in background, in the closing scene.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDi0PffvWBE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2012)

fantastic finale

HOW WILL I SURVIVE UNTIL S3 ???

FIGHTING IS MAGIC IS NOW CANON !!





> Everytime Twilight panics, everyone seems to dismiss her, like what's up with that ?


Uh, because of Lesson Zero ? 

And she was in an aggressive mood from the very beginning here, overprotective of her brother, seemed like she had it out for Cadence etc.

interrupting and accusing like that isn't exactly calm behaviour 





Chrysalis is best zerg pony


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Holy shit, the herd is fast.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E8q0h2ooWY[/YOUTUBE]It's really cool how they involved all of the characters, including the shadowed ones in background, in the closing scene.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDi0PffvWBE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm still processing the finale tbh


already joined 4 Chrysalis groups on dA


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2012)

Is Cadence still supposed to be Celestia's niece? I don't remember it being directly mentioned in the episodes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah, think so

wonder if she's immortal too


seems alicorns aren't that much more powerful then the strongest unicorns sans their longevity and Elements tbh

Shining Armor kicked plenty of flank once restored for a non-alicorn


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 23, 2012)

Off the finale topic, but.....

*ENJOY YOUR WUBS:
*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 23, 2012)

Discord needs to make a comback

just saiyan 

hell we need to see how the sisters beat him in the first place shit was prolly epic


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 23, 2012)

Well now we've had another villain if they introduce another at the start of series 3 we should have a villain alliance for the series 3 finalie.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 23, 2012)

^ I was thinking about that.

I still like the idea of Discord releasing the monsters from Tartarus and going crazy all over Equestria. Hell, maybe Chrysalis could be involved too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2012)

yes, Tartarus outbreak needs to be a 2-parter either in a premiere or a finale


Mane 6, assemble !


----------



## Spock (Apr 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> fantastic finale
> 
> HOW WILL I SURVIVE UNTIL S3 ???
> 
> ...



I think somepony should have at least pulled her to the side and calmed her down and listened carefully to what she's got to say, their reaction towards Twilight Sparkle was so dismissive and a little bit insensitive, especially on Celestias part  .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 24, 2012)

All this fanart is giving me a sensation of melancholy or sadness or something. It's like if this was some series I watched as a kid.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 25, 2012)

Arishem said:


> It's really cool how they involved all of the characters, including the shadowed ones in background, in the closing scene.



I hadn't noticed the first time that Priest Pony was around as well.

A solid way to end a season.

And it did well with audiences too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 27, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Is Cadence still supposed to be Celestia's niece? I don't remember it being directly mentioned in the episodes.



That was part of Hasbro's official released info no?

As good as confirmed.

This amused me:


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2012)

Charcan said:


> A solid way to end a season.
> 
> And it did well with audiences too.


Awesome news. Hopefully it'll ensure that this show will last longer and longer.


Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And I can actually imagine this happening.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chrysalis_ 























*Spoiler*: _Discord & Chrysalis_


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLS86g3_NYI[/YOUTUBE]

Go to the YouTube page for that vid and look at the 2 top comments. 

I was seriously thinking of that scene too during Chrysalis and Cadence's song.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 28, 2012)

please  dont hate me but i didnt like the season finale AT ALL. 

it was cliched to hell and back, and i didn't like the whole "news coverage" thing by whatshername, it just winds me up is all, plus all the characters from left field.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2012)

*MY LITTLE PONY SEASON 1 IS ON NETFLIX INSTANT STREAMING NAO! *



I've waited so long for this.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oYJNTVRa5I&feature=g-logo[/YOUTUBE]
These commercials are just delightful.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Furious George (Apr 30, 2012)

^ I like.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuX8fj9FHhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Koi (May 1, 2012)

This is seriously the best MLP blog ever.


----------



## Narcissus (May 2, 2012)

^That Tumblr is hilarious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLS86g3_NYI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Go to the YouTube page for that vid and look at the 2 top comments.
> 
> I was seriously thinking of that scene too during Chrysalis and Cadence's song.



Heh I remember the YouTube page (which I can't find now) for the Simpsons scene that inspired the following comic became full of MLP comments:


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2012)

So Luna never appears in the two special final? havent seen it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So Luna never appears in the two special final? havent seen it.



She does appear.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2012)

oh! just saw the episodes. The last song and scene where amazing!
Vynil scratch, Derpy, Luna. Everyone was at the party! And that song was super catchy.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 4, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Heh I remember the YouTube page (which I can't find now) for the Simpsons scene that inspired the following comic became full of MLP comments:


That's one of the best parts of the whole series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 4, 2012)

We should get a flashback arc of how the sisters took equestria from discord, it would be epic


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2012)

Sigh... I wish Lauren Faust could come back for the show or to direct the movie -if there is ever a movie lol- that would be fantastic!

So you guys r gonna get the glowing in the dark zecora?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

I miss the show


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2012)

So did Lauren Faust said why she isn't coming back to MLP? Or why did she left?


----------



## Bakapanda (May 6, 2012)

I'm just gonna leave these right here
*Scootaloo* and *Fluttershy*, enjoy the awkwardness 

​ 



​ ​


----------



## Bakapanda (May 7, 2012)

Double Post, but eh:

*HOLY WAFFLES*

Someone finally mixed Pokemon with MLP.
It's a mod on Fire Red/Leaf Green, Starters are Dash, Pinkie, and Twilight.
(Should also note, it is no where near done yet, but it is playable)

Here is the link:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 7, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So did Lauren Faust said why she isn't coming back to MLP? Or why did she left?



I think the amount of work got to her and she also has  to be working on.



Fluttershy said:


>



Lul.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 7, 2012)

♫ Vinyl said:


> Double Post, but eh:
> 
> *HOLY WAFFLES*
> 
> ...


----------



## Amatsu (May 7, 2012)

I will not allow you to steal away Ponyville's smiles!

Cyclone~!

Joka~!

Henshin.



Combine and form-!
Masked Mare W!

Now!

*wrist flick and point*

Let's count up those crimes!



Also W using pony Gaia memories


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 8, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> We should get a flashback arc of how the sisters took equestria from discord, it would be epic



That would be lovely, but I don't we'll get to see that particular flashback - they've said that the Nightmare Moon story from that time would be too dark for the show to tell, and I'd imagine it would be similar for the Discord story. And if it wasn't, it would be too close to what happened in The Return of Harmony.

A Luna/Celestia centric episode would be amazing though, and it's too good of an idea for the writers to pass up. I think we'll get one eventually.



Suigetsu said:


> So did Lauren Faust said why she isn't coming back to MLP? Or why did she left?



.

Given the way it was phrased, I think it's best not to jump to a negative conclusion about the show or its staff. Maybe she'll share more when she feels that she can, but that time isn't now.



Fluttershy said:


>



. . .saved.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]puvstNGKSRI[/YOUTUBE]

Holy heart attacks Batman, that is cuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Palpatine (May 8, 2012)

I thought I heard Faust had that pitch "Galaxy Girls" she was trying to get greenlit for a long time now. 

Not sure if that was one of the projects she was working on.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2012)

... O_o


----------



## Bakapanda (May 9, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ... O_o



Pinkie Pie + Skyrim + Mods + Smile Song = 
[YOUTUBE]Fp32TigGfZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2012)

Cersei Lannister = Queen Chrysalis .. ruthless to all, but love your children & stuff


head-canon



also


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


>


----------



## sparkykandy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2012)

such a dead thread : (


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 23, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> such a dead thread : (



It'll probably pick up again when season 3 hits.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't think these got posted here yet, but here's the next two MOV's:


*Spoiler*: _MAGIC MOV_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGFIumhNiM0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _PARTY MOV_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vXNTCpM6rE[/YOUTUBE]




Yeah, I think Spike is my favorite character in this guy's universe.


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Jun 30, 2012)

I am just curious why is there so much porn of it. Even fapping to mushrooms would make more sense.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 30, 2012)

Elder Son of the Sage said:


> I am just curious why is there so much porn of it. Even fapping to mushrooms would make more sense.


Rule 34. That's the only answer you need.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 30, 2012)

Elder Son of the Sage said:


> I am just curious why is there so much porn of it. Even fapping to mushrooms would make more sense.



Why not?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2012)

*A song from MLP Season 3, Comic Con San Diego *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqBaHi0ttYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2012)

So Twilight is Fail.

Other main 5 still rule.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 14, 2012)

Furious George said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqBaHi0ttYg[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]rAlTOfl9F2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2012)

Why is Twilight such a failure.
Her Failure is clogging my arteries.
The Fail...its just too strong

/JK.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9f3waZ9GYgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, this thread _is_ dead... Here's something to breathe some life into it in the meantime.

Many moons since I designed a Pony amp, so here is something to make your hooves all stamp:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Trailer with english subtitles
My Little Pony Friendship Is Magic Winamp themes / skins Zecora

Enjoy!


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 27, 2012)

So there was some news a few days ago that was posted in the MLP FC, and later on EQD. Quoting here for the benefit of those who were not members of the FC and/or only casual watchers of the show:



Rainbow Dash said:


> The Hub said on twitter today that they will be announcing the air date in 30 days time.



Good news for the winter/summer.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 7, 2012)

*Discord amp!*

Since I've decided October will be "Villain's Month" (and since we're still waiting for Season 3  ) it's time for a little chaos:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Trailer with english subtitles


Chaos reigns!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 14, 2012)

A Season 3 clip!

It is very interesting!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Pinkie is still having a good time....


And I'm surprised Rarity didn't straight-up murder the Pink one. I would've.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw that season 3 will only have 13 episodes. What's up with that?


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 31, 2012)

*Chrysalis amp!*

Looks like I pulled if off just in time, my newest amp featuring Queen Chrysalis:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Hell, reload and action isn't even on the same button
My Little Pony Friendship Is Magic Winamp themes / skins Queen Chrysalis

Happy Nightmare Night, everypony!


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2012)

Good news everyone! A new pony episode will air in ten days and five hours time.

inb4 we already knew that


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 7, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Good news everyone! A new pony episode will air in ten days and five hours time.
> 
> inb4 we already knew that



And, in the meantime, here's some more fun, as well as a blast from the past for anypony who remembers these from back in the day: 



Stay tuned!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2012)

Is it just me, or was "A Thousand Years Ago" a very _eventful_ period in Equestria's history? 

And, on a completely unrelated note:



So, who can't wait for next episode?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2012)

After the buildup they gave King Sombra, I was disappointed in him as a villain. He had a ton of potential, but it all got wasted.

The songs were a bit underwhelming for me too.

Otherwise, I enjoyed the start. Not my favorite two-parter either, but I enjoyed the humor and loved seeing the characters again, and Spike being the hero was awesome.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 12, 2012)

The episode gave the feel of light-side/dark-side powers of the Force in terms of the the magic in the Show. I suspect that this will tie the other seasons in when Luna's past is covered more thoroughly. She didn't seem all that excited when Twilight showed up. She almost disapproves.

I liked the music, especially Spike singing. The tune to it was playing in the background at some points.

King Sombra is an okay villain. For what he had to do, he wasn't given excessive screen time. I think they were trying to show with him is that dark magic corrupts. More on that later I expect because there already seems to be more continuity in this series than the previous.

In other news, the Elements of Harmony didn't show up in the first episodes. A much welcome first on my part.

9/10, would watch again.


----------



## Əyin (Nov 13, 2012)

Those who said that King Sombra didn't get enough character development or screentime : Wait until final episode. 
This picture contains spoilers that supposedly appears on the final episodes of season 3.

*Spoiler*: __ 






All of the place are abandoned. My best guess? King Sombra sets his sights on Equestria after he failed in the Crystal Empire.






*Spoiler*: __ 




How King Sombra will surely return in the final episodes?


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's my next Anti-Drug parody, starring Fluttershy:



Enjoy!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm on season 1, episode 6.  :WOW

Are all the eps stand alone?  Does it develop into a large scale story arc where the events of past episodes factor into future ones?  

Need info, plz.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 13, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm on season 1, episode 6.  :WOW
> 
> Are all the eps stand alone?  Does it develop into a large scale story arc where the events of past episodes factor into future ones?
> 
> Need info, plz.


Both. You've got your two part stories like the first two episodes (though they're rare) and events from past episodes get brought up again in the future. For example you're on Season 1 so you'll see a couple of references to The Grand Galloping Gala which is the season finale. Then you've got characters being introduced etc.

But for the most part the episodes are stand alone.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's my latest Anti-Drug parody, starring Applejack:



Enjoy! 

And also, somepony on G+ put up a cool timeline:


----------



## angieness (Nov 14, 2012)

Pony comic in 2 weeks!



Pretty excited to see it launch not only because I'm a fan of the show, but because I'm the colorist on the series. (coloring Naruto panels all those years did me well it seems)


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks good. I remember your manga colors, they were pretty good.

Congratulations on going pro btw.


----------



## angieness (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks! I've been doing mostly stuff for IDW but some stuff for Image and Dark Horse too. Got my start coloring other people's lines by coloring manga.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 15, 2012)

angieness said:


> Pony comic in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty excited to see it launch not only because I'm a fan of the show, but because I'm the colorist on the series. (coloring Naruto panels all those years did me well it seems)



That is fan............. wait for it............tastic!!!


----------



## Kirath (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't really enjoy the first two episodes all that much. The villain was one-dimensional, the songs quite weak and the episodes honestly weren't that funny either. 

I hope that these two episodes were just ads for a new crystal ponies toy line.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 16, 2012)

Kirath said:


> I didn't really enjoy the first two episodes all that much. The villain was one-dimensional, the songs quite weak and the episodes honestly weren't that funny either.
> 
> I hope that these two episodes were just ads for a new crystal ponies toy line.



Villain was supposed to be more of a race against time, than actual real terror.

Not all villains will be treated like  a Chrysalis or a Discord or even Nightmare moon.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 16, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> Villain was supposed to be more of a race against time, than actual real terror.
> 
> Not all villains will be treated like  a Chrysalis or a Discord or even Nightmare moon.



That was pretty much the impression that I got, as well. 

On a completely unrelated note, my next Anti-Drug parody:


----------



## Furious George (Nov 17, 2012)

So _Too Many Pinkie Pies _was.... just an OK episode. 

It had its moments. Pinkie Pie changing her face to look like a G3 pony was a nice callback. The way cloning works in the MLPverse was cool and the paint-drying test was funny.

Overall though I thought the writing was pretty bad. Pinkie suddenly going crazy over having too many fun things to do felt a tad bit random. It wasn't out-of-character for her but there was a bit of Flanderization going on there. 

It also was pretty predictable and made the rest of the ponies look stupid. It was plainly obvious to the audience who the real Pinkie was and if its obvious to us it should be obvious to them. I know its a kid's show technically but that isn't an excuse to more or less insult your watcher's intelligence. 

Maybe a *6.5-7/10*?


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like I picked the right episode for my next installment: 



Can't wait to see it later!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 18, 2012)

*Too Many Pinkie Pies*

Pinkie Bunshin no Jutsu! 

Just please, in the name of Celestia, nopony use the "f" word around them! :amazed


*Spoiler*: _Too Many Pinkie Pies_ 



I was actually both surprised and impressed thta this didn't turn out to be about one of Twilight's magical experiment's gone wrong, especially with the way they set up the opening scene of the episode.  Still, I couldn't help laughing during the "test" at the end, using an army of Pinkie Pie's to troll the entire fandom.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 18, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Pinkie Bunshin no Jutsu!
> 
> Just please, in the name of Celestia, nopony use the "f" word around them! :amazed
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't trolled, I was annoyed.   Worst episode ever.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trolled, I was annoyed.   Worst episode ever.



Where the hell were you for Mare-Do-Well? 

Anyways, I liked this episode. Just Pinkie Pie being Pinkie Pie, and that's usually always funny. Didn't mind her sudden desire to be everywhere at once either. She's always been random as fuck, so her just realizing that and acting on it at once was pretty "normal" in my opinion.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 21, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Anyways, I liked this episode. Just Pinkie Pie being Pinkie Pie, and that's usually always funny. Didn't mind her sudden desire to be everywhere at once either. She's always been random as fuck, so her just realizing that and acting on it at once was pretty "normal" in my opinion.



That was largely my thought on the matter, as well. 

Though what I'm really looking forward to this season is that rematch with Trixie that I keep hearing about. 

And here's my later "Anti-Drug" parody, starring Derpy:


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 21, 2012)

I've almost completed season #1.  :WOW

Not sure what to think...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 21, 2012)

So why do grown men watch this show?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> So why do grown men watch this show?


I can't speak for others but for me:

1. The animation is smoother than 95% of cartoons and anime.
2. It's funny.
3. It's cute.
4. Rainbow Dash is awesome! 
5. Pony.





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I've almost completed season #1.  :WOW
> 
> Not sure what to think...


lol just wait until you watch Lesson Zero.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> So why do grown men watch this show?



Why not?  The cuteness and innocence of it makes for a nice (therapeutic?) escape from the harshness and coldness of reality?  :WOW

Or maybe the attraction is due to some innate need to get closer to our inner manginas?

Either way.



Rainbow Dash said:


> lol just wait until you watch Lesson Zero.



I like the cutie mark crusaders...  :WOW

I wish more kids were like that as opposed to texting nude pics of themselves to their friends on their ifones, etc.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> So why do grown men watch this show?


Each for their own different reasons just like any other show. Target audience should never effect your opinion on a show.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> So why do grown men watch this show?



It's funny, that's my only reason.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 22, 2012)

The important question should be why is this show on a channel almost no one has like HUB? I never even knew the channel existed until looking for info on season 3. Watched 1 and 2 on Netflix.

Reason why I like it is because its reminiscent of PPG style, and its pretty much better than 99% of American cartoons. Plus its fun to read people's crack pot sinister theories like Celestia is a troll and/or evil, then watch and think to your self, they are 99% crazy, but maybe they are crazy like a fox.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> The important question should be why is this show on a channel almost no one has like HUB? I never even knew the channel existed until looking for info on season 3. Watched 1 and 2 on Netflix.


Hasbro co-own The Hub so they've been putting their shows there.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 22, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> And here's my later "Anti-Drug" parody, starring Derpy:





I'm assuming that made no sense on purpose right?



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I've almost completed season #1.  :WOW
> 
> Not sure what to think...



Well some part of you must like it. Why else would you have gone that far.



Suzuku said:


> So why do grown men watch this show?



I like it because the animation is really good, it reminds me of the good old days when I used to watch Saturday morning cartoons, and it's just one of the cutest and funniest shows around. Seriously, this show is pretty consistent in giving me a good laugh.

And then there are just some men who love to jerk off to it. Not my thing, but after years of time spent on the internet and the anime/manga world, I'm not really all that surprised and can see why they do it. I will admit they all have some nice asses


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 22, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Hasbro co-own The Hub so they've been putting their shows there.



That explains a lot, well there is at least the dvd release.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 22, 2012)

Or you know, the internet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 23, 2012)

^oh I watch it, but I like to collect physical copies of the things I like, adventure time (dvds and shirts), anime, video games.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 26, 2012)

*My Little Anti-Drug: Spike*

lol, my next "Anti-Drug" parody, starring Spike:



Enjoy! 


*Spoiler*: _RE: One Bad Apple_ 



Now that they've brought up the subject of bullying, I'm kinda surprised it took 3 seasons to get there, especially given Diamond Tiara and Silver Spoon's antagonistic relationship with the three. Of course, the lynch-pin of this whole story is Applejack, whose specific situation was the only thing that would have made talking to her a worthwhile option. The reason why this seldom works in real life is because it's rare for a bully's parents to even acknowledge their children's behavior... and that's when they aren't the ones teaching it in the first place, factors that often make trying to reason with bullies a total crapshoot.

If there was one thing I learned about bullying by the time I was in middle school, it was that 99% of ; even my own mother, well-meaning as she was, had to fight uphill against incompetent administrators even just to get me equal detention time with the bastards who were openly physically harassing me. By the time I was in the 6th grade, I had simply established that I can and would hurt you if you started any crap, and that solved more problems off the record than my teachers ever managed on the record. More than anything, it was learning to choose your battles and your timing.

...Though looking back, sometimes I wish I understood some of what I learned later, as it might have saved me a few unnecessary brawls and perhaps allowed me to turn some of my enemies into friends, or at least not enemies anymore.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 26, 2012)

What does everyone think of the voice actors?  (starts @ 5:20)

[YOUTUBE]FNKfO6aHmkc[/YOUTUBE]

Do their appearance and mannerisms resemble characters they portray?  

:WOW


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 27, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What does everyone think of the voice actors?  (starts @ 5:20)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FNKfO6aHmkc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Ashleigh Ball said that Rainbow Dash is based on three of her really awesome girlfriends. She seems to act a bit more like Applehack irl.

Andrea Libman acts like Pinkie Pie rather than Fluttershy.

The rest act much like themselves. Tara Strong is a bit of a funny prankster/troll though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> So why do grown men watch this show?



I watch the show because at times I get bored with just violence, sex and sports. Sometimes it's nice to take a breather and just enjoy something.. that for me is innocent and calm.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Nov 27, 2012)

You all should be ashamed of yourselves. Little girl shows should be left for little girls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> You all should be ashamed of yourselves. Little girl shows should be left for little girls.



Cool story ma'am tell it again


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

